# Post something you want to tell your crush or romantic partner



## meepie

Sometimes we can't express how much we love our partners(or how much we don't).

So this thread is for expressing love,gratitude,anger,hatred,bitterness,longing, kindness, and more. 

Perhaps one day you can share it with your crush or your bf/gf,wife/husband,fiance. etc.

Perhaps it's been premature to say these things you feel or you feel like they shouldn't be said at all . So say it on this thread!


----------



## NE2

"I wish you existed"? Am I doing this right?

Sorry for dropping a turd in your punch bowl, meepie.


----------



## gopherinferno

i'm gettin tired of watching youtube, can we please watch harry potter


----------



## MetalheadFurry

NE2 said:


> "I wish you existed"


Same thing as this guy said...


----------



## Darktower776

"Would you like to have dinner with me?"


----------



## ShadowUser18




----------



## Skeletra

Oh there are so many things I want to say to him, but keep to myself.

- I love you
- I want to be facebook official. I'd like to post pictures of us together. Not to show off.. or yeah, maybe a little, but mainly because I feel you're that important to me. Also so that I can remember how long we've been together. For anniversaries and things like that.
- I'm actually loaded with money, but it's all reserved for a home and the furniture that will go in it.
- I wish we had more sex, are we both just being careful so the other doesn't feel pushed, at least I am some times, or have you lost a little interest?


----------



## crimeclub

I still think about you Mark. :crying:


----------



## janamarie

I feel so taken advantage of sometimes. Please try to get a job. In the 8 to 10 hours a day you spend playing video games, watching Netflix and sleeping while I am at work, you could be putting in effort to find a job, but you don't. I am not your mother. This is not okay. We are supposed to support each other as husband and wife but I feel like I am married to a child and have no support at all.

Of course communicating with him about this makes no difference. I wish I could say this to him in a way that he will finally make a change, understanding that if he doesn't he is going to slowly erode my ability to trust him as my marriage partner, as well as my ability to respect him as a man. If I saw any evidence of effort of any kind it would be different. Even if he got a part time job working at McDonald's I'd be happy because at least he was putting in honest effort and work. I work really hard to support us and it hurts coming home and finding the apartment a mess and him asleep or in front of the computer/tv every single day.


----------



## iCod

I wish I wasn't such a boring conversational partner.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Taylor Swift, I want my lucky underwear back.


----------



## GGTFM

Dear love, 

I hope you're truly feeling better than I am.


----------



## gopherinferno

bring me a coconut creme pie shake after work


----------



## SilentLyric

I was naive into thinking that something could happen...of course it wasn't going to.

I hate being this way. I hate having my infatuation always be this strong flame that burns me alive when it doesn't come to fruition. it happens way too often. Learn the reality of what love is, how it should develop, how it's sustained...because you really are clueless. it's not a runaway train...your feelings that run off the track means nothing. and the fact that your romanticize it so ****ing much is so hypocritical. grow up already. maybe if you actually tried to meet people in the real world and had an ounce of self esteem, you wouldn't think like this. you don't have the authority to talk about a subject you know nothing about. keep your immature, childish feelings in check next time.

ok this was more of a message to me, but yeah.


----------



## coeur_brise

Omg, I'm feeling a lot despite my poker face. I'm feeling a torrent of feelings, emotions awash. Conflicting, good and bad. You may have simply come across an emotionall girl or a girl who's suffering from some emotional malfunctioning, which may or may not affect what we do. It can have an affect on what we think. I think I'm a certain way, I doubt I'm the way which would make you feel ultimately fulfilled and uber happy. Just my sappy as hell .O2 cents.

About emotions: which emotions? Insecurity, doubt. Story of my life. What ifs still come up. Worries about needs, wants. To quell the doubt alone is something I'm not sure I'm completely capable of. I need assistance, in any way. Or a reality check.

And thanks @meepie for this thread. Awesome idea and cathartic might I say.

I really wish I didn't say all that. Crazy psycho***** comes to mind. Emotions get the best of me.

Edit: I do know what you feel, sometimes I completely forget.


----------



## RandomGentleman

You still owe me 20 dollars.


----------



## Caramelito

Love is a losing game


----------



## Imbored21

I'm glad you have a loving bf who isn't me. I would never be able to make you happy like he does. I am not worthy of you. I am sorry for even being in the same room as you. You must be disgusted. I am not worthy. I am not worthy.


----------



## truant

I'm sorry you fell for me. I'm going to ruin your life but I'm too selfish to do the right thing and drive you away.


----------



## jsgt

Can this be for any partners or crushes in the future? "Yes jsgt" says meepie. Ok then...I want to tell you..."You'll get tired of me eventually, and I know this...so I hope you're ok with me keeping you at arms length until you prove me wrong". Also..."You're kinda dumb for wanting me in the first place". :b


----------



## TenYears

You have some clothes already here. And your shampoo. And your toothbrush. And I keep a bottle of your favorite red wine in the fridge.

Wish you were here more.

But I will take what I can get. I can't get enough of you, but I will take what I can get.

I wonder why you won't totally commit. I know there are reasons. But even if those weren't there, I wonder if you would. Idk. I wouldn't blame you I guess if you never did. I'm a very broken person.


----------



## catwizard

i want to be an actual couple. my feelings are stronger for you than for any person i've ever been with, and i just want to be with you, but i want you to want to be with me too. i wish we were something more than whatever we are. i really, really like you, and i want you to stay.


----------



## Bbpuff

I wish you'd at least pretend to give a ****.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I seriously have no idea what i would tell her


----------



## xxDark Horse




----------



## Micronian

I wish I knew what I did that made you stop talking to me. I'd be there for you in a second if you were ever to ask for me...


----------



## Derailing

Are you gay? (Or bisexual?)


----------



## LostBorn

I want to see your face again, whatever your name is.


----------



## StaceyLaine14

You're the most beautiful person in the world to me, and I really wish you saw me the same way. Do you see me that way? If not, I'll be crushed. And likely cease all communication with you. Not because I don't like you. Just because it would hurt. A lot.


----------



## Ntln

I'm getting over you, slowly. To the point where, if there was anyone else around for me to focus my attention on, I think I could get over you for good. I guess you always had that advantage. Surrounded by friends, most of them guys, guys actually hitting on you every now and then. Not that I blame you for it. I just wish I had that safety net when we broke up as well. That's why you've been able to cope better, despite your actual situation being worse. Then again, maybe not. You wouldn't tell me if you weren't. But now...... now I'm lost. I really feel ready to move on, I want to. But I don't have anywhere to go.


----------



## londonguy202

I will be your friend, lover and supporter. I will love now and forever more


----------



## Surly Wurly

look how shredded my biceps are getting bae can u evn bleeve dat sh!t


----------



## sociallydiseased

My all, I want to give but I can't do that;
I can't do anything for you
There's nothing I can do, nothing I can say
A failure inside, a failure is all I'll ever be
Why can't I be more,
Or be there for you when you need me?
But you can't need me, 
Who could need someone like me,
Make it stop because I can't stop myself
I can't stop hurting you.

You are the reason I keep breathing
But you make me want to die
You say that you love me
A bittersweet lie at best
You can't handle being alone so you keep me around 
So you won't have to deal with your problems
But you make more for me
All my problems are stacking up 
But I'm too blind to see in the moment
You're poison, and I'm poison too
And we think that with each other
We'll finally be happy.


----------



## Malek

I'm ugly and you're beautiful...


----------



## Farideh

I want you to know that I don't hate you at all and that I truly am sorry for hurting your feelings. I also can't stop thinking about you and I've been waiting for you hoping you would forgive me.


----------



## Babyboo12

Nothing to said he dosent like me  and no matter what I do even if I beg won't happen  so I just cry


----------



## tidbit

I know I'm super awkward, and I blabber nonsense, but I'm totally diggin' you. If you just give me a little time to actually understand and absorb the fact that someone like you could even like someone like me, we could be golden.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I wish you would humor the thought of us together. I know you are in a committed relationship, and you're probably content and even happy. I just wish you would somehow let me know whether there was any chance of something more between us. But you play everything close to the vest, and I don't think it's an accident. It hurts knowing you don't reciprocate my feelings. 

All I ever want in life is acceptance and love. Nobody has ever really shown me what that means, not romantically. I wish you could be that person in my life. I feel so alone.


----------



## TabbyTab

Y do I let you ruin me


----------



## herk

"I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom I can tell you I don't have money, but what I do have are a very particular set of skills. Skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my daughter go now that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you, but if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you and I will kill you."


----------



## 1908

The other night when we went for a random 2 hour walk and hugged before we went our separate ways, I didn't want to let go.


----------



## Farideh

herk said:


> "I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom I can tell you I don't have money, but what I do have are a very particular set of skills. Skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my daughter go now that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you, but if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you and I will kill you."


 Oh damn boy


----------



## flarf

herk said:


> "I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom I can tell you I don't have money, but what I do have are a very particular set of skills. Skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my daughter go now that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you, but if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you and I will kill you."


hey man, sorry to tell u this but i think ur crush might be... TAKEN

haha i stole that joke from u nice nice alright seeya herk


----------



## mcmuffinme

Please stop f---ing with me


----------



## annoymous

I don't think I like you as much as I thought I did, but now that we are together, I don't want to lose you because I probably have a co-dependent personality disorder...d'oh.


----------



## Ntln

I'm not sure if I'm breaking the rules, since I'm writing this with no specific person in mind, but I want to express this somehow

I don't know who you are, where you are, if you even exist. I just hope you're out there. Not knowing is the hardest part, waiting around for you to show up. Maybe I'll meet you at the airport, or at university, maybe in one of my classes or some of the groups and programs I'm planning to take part in next year, or just on the street somewhere. I wonder what you will look like. What colour your hair will be, or your eyes, how tall you'll be, what you'll sound like, what you'll wear. What we'll have in common. Will we just agree on almost everything, kind of like me and my ex did, except this time the plans will actually work out? Or will we be opposites in a lot of ways, and just compromise, like most couples do? Will you even feel the same way about me? Or maybe I will never feel that way again about anyone, because I'm not so sure sometimes. I have so much time to meet you. It could be tomorrow, or in ten years. But I really hate waiting for you to show up, especially with how much bad luck I've had in the past with these things. I need to know that I still have hope to meet you


----------



## moloko

There’s nothing in all the world I want but you and your precious love. All the material things are nothing. I’d just hate to live a sordid, colorless existence because you’d soon love me less and less and I’d do anything — anything — to keep your heart for my own. I don’t want to live—I want to love first, and live incidentally… Don’t—don’t ever think of the things you can’t give me. You’ve trusted me with the dearest heart of all—and it’s so damn much more than anybody else in all the world has ever had.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I want you to admit it first. Stop avoiding the tension. Stop pretending it doesn't exist. It just hurts me, and I have to play along with the act of ignorance of something we both must know is happening between us unsaid. 

I would never reject you. I just hope you don't hurt me. Please, just tell me if you want me, or you don't. Do you love her more than me? I'm ok with the question- I just want an answer. Please, be direct with me for once. Just be honest and sincere, and place your cards on the table. I would never reject you. You're more likely to reject or hurt me. Just give me peace of mind. I hate wanting you. I hate feeling this unsafe. Other men have used me, and played me in different ways. Be different. Be good to me


----------



## meepie

Another amazing day with you. Sorry I was coughing and sniffling yesterday. I hope I didn't get you sick. I appreciated it when you came with me to the therapist appt, made me salmon burgers for lunch, got me tissues to wipe my snot and poured me a glass of water, and let me nap in your bed yesterday when I was sick. Those little things mean a lot more to me than any gift you've bought me. I love you and I hope I can tell you that every day.


----------



## gopherinferno

sorry i forgot to make you a sandwich


----------



## crimeclub

meepie said:


> Another amazing day with you. Sorry I was coughing and sniffling yesterday. I hope I didn't get you sick. I appreciated it when you came with me to the therapist appt, made me salmon burgers for lunch, got me tissues to wipe my snot and poured me a glass of water, and let me nap in your bed yesterday when I was sick. Those little things mean a lot more to me than any gift you've bought me. I love you and I hope I can tell you that every day.


I'm so jelly...grape jelly :cry


----------



## thomasjune

I'm gonna need you to take care of my car payment again.. Sweetie.


----------



## Zosie92

"This mutual crush has lasted eight years, can we finally do something about it."
Bonus: "Hurry up and tell me when you're working so we can meet up."


----------



## meepie

crimeclub said:


> I'm so jelly...grape jelly :cry


Trust me, it wasn't a pretty sight with me snot hanging from my nose. My boyfriend's kinda ocd about messy things so it was a challenge for him :laugh:


----------



## photorealisticotakuman

I feel you are the soulmate, and it's crazy because i feel you also feel I am. One step at a time, lets keep being true to ourselves.


----------



## halfly

Shave the beard



plsss


----------



## TenYears

I'm sorry.


----------



## D4567

i want to tell her some thing in another language that i know
sie sind eine suBes Madchen. meaning you are a cute girl.
and if she ask me what that means i will tell her that: "you'll figure it out someday." 


but the chance of meeting her again is 2 out of a 100.


----------



## calichick

I would like to tell my crush to please have patience with me.

I'm completely neurotic, mentally insane and too shy for comfort. I can obsess over the most trivial sh*t for hours on end, I am anxious, have 0 self-esteem and sometimes curl up in a ball internally so I don't have to face the real world.

Please be patient with me and don't give up on me like the trillion guys before you....please keep coming to talk to me about the small stuff...persistence is so important. 

I would also like to tell him that I think he's extremely cute and every time I see him come in the door in the morning, my heart does a leap and a backflip and...

God..I hope he has some stupid questions to ask me again this week lol.

I like this dude a lot :lol

Guys from New York I guess beat out these California blondies.. He's like the All-American brunette and has so much confidence when he speaks to me with this assured deep voice.

Every time I see that damn face of his pop up at my desk I'm like...

Swooooon, put on cute expression, open eyes wider, touch hair a littl bit....crazy chick ^-^


----------



## DistraughtOwl

**** me


----------



## legallyalone

I'm healthier now


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

You and me baby, ain't nothing but mammals
So lets do it like they do on the Discovery Channel

(if you remember the song)


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I wish you existed.


----------



## meepie

Liked last night spent talking about your college years


----------



## Blakey

I really am sorry.


----------



## MissFrida

I really like you, but am I special to you or just one of those girls? 

Also I'd like to say; I have SA and that is why I have a hard time opening up and being myself.


----------



## gopherinferno

hurry up and go get the burritos already, i'm hungry and i'm getting cranky


----------



## Crystalline

You're way out of my league and don't act it, and I love you for that and promising to always be there for me.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Wait, I'm doing crunches now! Give me more time!


----------



## TenYears

Thank you for trying to guide me when I get off the right path, when I get lost, and thank you for not giving up on me when I do it anyway. You really are an awesome, incredible, beautiful, giving, selfless woman. I am truly blessed to even know you, more so to be your friend, and much, much more so to be even more than that.


----------



## meepie

Crystalline said:


> You're way out of my league and don't act it, and I love you for that and promising to always be there for me.


Who is way out of your league. Girl, you gawgeous and smart. *scratches head*


----------



## Crystalline

meepie said:


> Who is way out of your league. Girl, you gawgeous and smart. *scratches head*


Uh, haha. It's hard to explain without looking ridiculous  Thanks though


----------



## Scrub-Zero

You bought the last tasty chocolate muffin in the basket 

But i forgive you.


----------



## starsfire

You are an *******. But i think i love you? Maybe. I wish you were nice. and loved me for me. And didnt try to change me all the time. I wish you would listin to me so i wouldnt have to go post this on this thread instead. I wish you would be a little romantic sometimes. Ever heard of candles? Wait you have when i told you about them ... ever heard of a job? Oh yeah yesterday when i asked about money. There is so much wrong with us as a couple are personalitys are so diffrent. But i am happy that you try your best for you. As in i know its hard with your uptight personalilty to be with someone like me. But i feel trapped and like you have no respect for me. I think if we didnt have a son together i wouldnt be here with you. And that makes me feel free. When i think about not living with you. So im sorry for having those thoughts because it makes me feel gulity like iv done something wrong. Anyways i love you. I think. Maybe?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I think I like you in that way.


----------



## truant

I ran into your wife today. Awkward.


----------



## TenYears

What are you thinking?

Where are we at?

What am I to you?

How much do you really care? How much do you really want this?

Is this just a game to you?


----------



## marcel177

I love you so much ...that I wish your mind was linked to my own. I want to experience everything about you...how you walk how you talk..how you breath...how you ....there is no limit...well there is......your own limits of course...but you get what I mean,right? ;P

Can we have babies now? or a clone baby of yourself...that will be a great experience to see you grow like a planet.  

( I am very serious about this...but not the get her pregnant part..... but a clone of her would be great.... I can also clone a guy if we ever wish to stay with him forever ) :s


----------



## Cedric Bolden

To my crush.
I wish you were not in a new relationship right now so we can travel the world together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freiheit

You suck. I wish I never met you. And it would be really fitting for one of us to look for employment somewhere else because it's getting creepy to run into you a couple times a week.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Dear Dark Chocolate Peanut Butter Cups,

I'm sorry I forgot to pick you up at the store. Do you think you could get a ride to my house? I really miss you, and I can't stand being without you, even for one day. :love2


----------



## mattmc

You're not really my crush. I love you, and you know that, but I'm probably incapable of having a crush at this point. Still I adore you regardless. Your existence makes the world a better place in my eyes. If there is a God then they blessed me by putting you in my life. I hope we're friends forever.


----------



## Doobage

I don't want to risk having stronger feelings for you. I wish you hadn't kissed me. If you were even slightly interested in me, you would be making time for me. We might be better as just friends.


----------



## gunner21

I just wish that you'd understand that in my eyes, the two of us would have been an unstoppable force and an amazing love story. I wish that you could see our beautiful world through my lenses — a romance entangled with heated debates, bad fights and passionate sex.

The truth is, you will never understand. You will never understand how happy I could have made you or how much love I would have given you. And that, in the end, is the saddest, most painful part of it all.


----------



## meepie

gunner21 said:


> I just wish that you'd understand that in my eyes, the two of us would have been an unstoppable force and an amazing love story. I wish that you could see our beautiful world through my lenses - a romance entangled with heated debates, bad fights and passionate sex.
> 
> The truth is, you will never understand. You will never understand how happy I could have made you or how much love I would have given you. And that, in the end, is the saddest, most painful part of it all.


Damn.


----------



## Enochian

"You're amazing, and I think I might love you. Now, can we go somewhere private so I can fondle you, or something? "


----------



## CrazyRedhed

"Hey...notice I exist and acknowledge me, dammit!"


----------



## Grog

CrazyRedhed said:


> "Hey...notice I exist and acknowledge me, dammit!"


So you can call him a creep lol


----------



## Perspicacious

I wish you hadn't existed.


----------



## Steinerz

Go **** yourself, then again you're not really my crush or romantic interest at this point.

****er


----------



## gunner21

meepie said:


> Damn.


How come she don't want me, man?


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

I'm not a weirdo, just quiet.


----------



## CoffeeGuy

After the time that I've spent thinking about you and wanting to be with you, all the times I've dealt with the disappointment of you canceling plans we'd made so you could go spend time with someone else, I wonder if you've ever really thought of me at all when we aren't talking or seeing each other at work. 

Why do I still cling on to feelings for you when I'm not even sure that you care anything about me?


----------



## gumballhead

If I told you I love you, would you make me a sandwich?


----------



## TenYears

I don't know how I let you get me wrapped around your little finger. You are so in control, of everything, and I'm...so not. I hate not even knowing where we stand or what we are. Lately I feel like I'm being played or something. Well, I mean, I am being played, I'm the side dude.

For some reason when I think of you lately I think of this song. Yeah, it fits. It's you. I think I'm getting over you. I'm getting tired of this. I don't like games, and this is just one great big game.


----------



## Genos

I wish I met you first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crystalline

Every time we spend time together and laugh, kiss entwined, nothing else matters for days.


----------



## Dan the Newt

I think I have a crush on you, and you may have been flirting with me last week, but I don't want to make our friendship more awkward than I feel that it is, so I don't know what to do...


----------



## Zosie92

So apparently after all these years I'm still head over heels in love with you. And I'm still too awkward to do something about it. I hope I'm not annoying you by talking to you. I'm trying to keep it to a minimum. Can we meet up soon? Can we just go back to when we first met so I can tell you then that I like you and we wouldn't be dealing with this awkwardness now? Do you like me? Does it even matter?


----------



## Mikko

To my ex-boyfriend :
I wish we could talk more. I wish I could tell you the truth about how I'm feeling right now. I regret letting you go and now when I want you back, I can't do anything about it. I know it's my fault and you're probably hurt too. I just feel that you're the best amongst my other exes. But the way you change after years we broke up is making me wonder if I should continue this or not.

To someone :
I think you are always ignoring me. I hope it's true that you're busy. I hope we can talk more, not just casual talking. I'm still waiting right here for your replies!


----------



## meepie

Miss you but too tired to see you today. I need to go out though. Being cooped up online isn't helping.


----------



## Not a good name

I think I've gotten to where I can tell my crush (future girlfriend, I hope) anything I want to.


----------



## indiscipline

Not a good name said:


> I think I've gotten to where I can tell my crush (future girlfriend, I hope) anything I want to.


You have the best name I've ever seen anywhere ever.


----------



## Depressed94

what romantic partner? my hand


----------



## Yer Blues

How ya doin? I'm the guy that farted.


----------



## blue2

Hey I have a crush on you but long story short its my genetic code trying to preserve itself so its not the real me freaking you out and acting weird if it was up to me I'd be sitting in a rocking chair smoking a pipe and sippin some triple x whiskey till the cows come home but wana go out sometime somewhere we'll fall in love get married have 2.5 babies then the whole thing will go stale and I'll beat u up everyday its gonna be great,never mind the extra carbon emissions released and depleting natural resources  ...oh u stopped listening 5 minutes ago ..


----------



## Nesiom

When I'm with you I don't hate myself.


----------



## TCNY

feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed meeeeee


----------



## Ignopius

To Kelly

I wish that I would have known how you felt all along. I'm hurt. And don't know if we can ever rekindle what we had. I miss you and am crying about you.


----------



## SilkyJay

Nesiom said:


> When I'm with you I don't hate myself.


Ditto


----------



## Ignopius

To Kelly

I hope your doing well. I am heartbroken. But I'm sure it isn't easy on you either. Take care of yourself and good luck on your seminar classes.


----------



## Ignopius

To Kelly

I'm heading off to bed soon. It will not be the same without your bed time hugs and kisses. I love you.


----------



## namaste34

Lol, I wrote a two-page confession letter to my crush. I don't plan to send it to him anyway. It will just be one of my simple treasures that I will look back to one day. 

The main highlights of this love letter:

I just want you to know how much I like you. I know we'll never be together because you'll never feel the same way for me. But please be happy and find the woman of your dreams. It wasn't your fault; you didn't do anything to me. I just feel this way towards you and I can't help it. 


*cries*


----------



## Doobage

My heart was already broken but you still had to pick up the little shattered fragments and break them each again. I will never, ever again let anyone convince me that I am meant to be with someone. I will never, ever again let anyone convince me that I can be loved.


----------



## gopherinferno

give me a fkn break


----------



## Peighton

It'd be great if you showed up sometime soon, you know, while I'm still alive. That'd be great, thanks. x


----------



## whocares187

let's go to the moon baby.


----------



## namaste34

Peighton said:


> It'd be great if you showed up sometime soon, you know, while I'm still alive. That'd be great, thanks. x


This is epic. I love this.
I'm chewing these sentences and spitting them out on him.


----------



## tea111red

come into my life......NOW.


----------



## Peighton

namaste34 said:


> I'm chewing these sentences and spitting them out on him.


Haha, video it for me when you do.


----------



## Ignopius

To Kelly

I got your message. I'm not sure when/if ever I will be able to reply. I'm feeling stupid and naive right now. Usually when I have these hard feelings, I would go to you. But now I have nobody.

It's 7 AM and I tossed and turned all night. I wish I had your love and hugs it would just make this whole thing blow by. But I know that is never going to happen.


----------



## Ignopius

To Kelly

I forced my dad to take me Starbucks needed to get out of the house. I can't just stay in the house sad all day. Plus I need to refine my driving practice some more before I go take my driving test. Sorry if I sound stupid or was a waste of your time. I don't know why you played me so hard. It just made everything 10x worse than if you had been upfront.

Listening to this song to help cope...I mean feel worse.


----------



## Ignopius

To Kelly

Just got back home. We went by Sam's Club and ate at their food court for lunch. Got some new socks. I know that you know how much I despise socks.  Thinking about you *hugs* I won't be able to stay away from you forever.


----------



## Esteban

To Daddy (what I call my romantic partner)

Don't you see how you've locked me in this bird cage of oppression? You've opened doors for me, you've pulled out chairs for me, you've paid my bills, etc. Each act of oppression represents another bar of my cage. Don't you see how you oppress me? Why must you inflict the Evil Empire (patriarchy) on me. I'm not Luke Skywalker to your Darth Vader. Don't take my hand from me. It's what I use when you're not around to oppress me on those long rainy nights, those nights during which the tears of my feminist forebears fall, pattering on my window. How they cry to me so, as the hand you want to take from me does its work. Daddy! Daddy! You are not my father. Don't open doors for me. Stop oppressing me. Maybe if you weren't such a cissy about it. I need you to be a woman for me. Can you not stop oppressing me for one moment to think about castrating yourself? Don't take my hand from me. Be a hand for me. 

Love,

Your little feminist warrior


----------



## Ignopius

To Kelly

I'm glad we had a conversation tonight. I feel much better. Obviously the dynamic of our relationship will change. More into the friend territory. But I'm actually ok with that considering circumstances. Don't know if this will last forever or if I will fall back deeply in love. But we have boundarys that I can live with.


----------



## Skeletra

I miss you. I know it's only been 3 days since I last saw you, and I know you're coming back in 3-4 more days, but.. F***. It is so good to have you back in Norway. Life just seems better with you in it. I miss your voice, I miss your warm hands holding me snuggly, and I even miss your deep comforting snoring. You have no idea how much you mean to me.


----------



## Kanova

I know I've already told you a lot, but I love your boobs. And your nipples, and that shy little "Whaaaaaaaaaat" you do when I look at you for too long. And when you hide under the covers when you are trying to say something romantic to me, or say something dirty hahaahh


----------



## Staticnz

I only smoked crack that ONE time.


----------



## Blakey

You have no idea how much better my life is when you're around.



TCNY said:


> feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed meeeeee


Whatever you need I'm here for you bby.


----------



## SilentLyric

Peighton said:


> It'd be great if you showed up sometime soon, you know, while I'm still alive. That'd be great, thanks. x





tea111red said:


> come into my life......NOW.





Buckyx said:


> Hy, I am still waiting


I'm trying but there's alot of busy traffic, just hold on a bit longer.


----------



## Peighton

SilentLyric said:


> I'm trying but there's alot of busy traffic, just hold on a bit longer.


Who are these other two!? We never said anything about a polygamous relationship! If you don't explain yourself in the next 10 seconds, this'll be the last thing you ever see.


----------



## gunner21

You're the closest I've ever been to anyone in my life and the best friend that I've ever head in my life. You mean the world to me. I don't think I'll ever be able to get along with anyone in my life as much as I did with you. Yet somehow, you think there's no connection between us.


----------



## TCNY

Blakey said:


> Whatever you need I'm here for you bby.












jokes. my love for you shines brighter than the high beams on a foggy winters night <3

lol i should start writing poems as a job. all the girls would come flocking for me at this rate


----------



## Ignopius

To Kelly

Hope your Sunday afternoon is going well. My eyes are still swollen from all the crying. But I got much more sleep. I miss you.


----------



## Staticnz

You have a nice bum.


----------



## meepie

Yay, you finally liked the song that I listen to when thinking about you.


----------



## M0rbid

I'm good in bed.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I know you've long forgotten me but I will never forget you.


----------



## heyJude

I miss talking to you.


----------



## sad vlad

''If I could give you one thing in life, I would give you the ability to see yourself through my eyes. Only then would you realize how special you are to me.''

Pathetic, I know. I wrote more but deleted it cause that would be just too personal and cheesy to feel comfortable. Plus this is something I should have told her a long time ago. She couldn't care less at this point.


----------



## Xisha

Olaaa!


----------



## strongsilentone

I wish you weren't full of empty promises.


----------



## Ignopius

To Kelly

I try to be as fun and kind as possible. But even that doesn't seem to be enough. My tears are still daily but less frequent. I enjoy your company and you mean so much to me.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I look forward to grabbing your *** again. 

And going swing dancing this weekend.


----------



## tea111red

it'd be nice to have someone. i'd just tell them what i wanted to say. being open and honest w/ someone.......that's true intimacy.


----------



## Ignopius

To Kelly

I decided to cut off contact with you. I need to heal emotionally before we can even think about being friends. Schools starting soon and I have a job interview Thursday. I wish I could hold you.


----------



## Fey

We will be together Peyton Meyer. Promise


----------



## TCNY

Fey said:


> We will be together Peyton Meyer. Promise


woah woah woah back it up and go sit your *** down on the couch.

who the hell is this sick joke?? i dont remember meeting him and you know the rule. i need to meet these kids before you scurry off with them but i strongly disapprove of this one and its a good thing i caught you in time. i dont like the way his ears pull back or his cheeky devilish smile. he looks like trouble. go back up to your room and stay away from them!


----------



## apx24

Leave me alone, I'm playing PlayStation.


----------



## TenYears

I have very mixed feelings right now. Mostly I'm just really sad.

I don't think I want a relationship with you anymore. I'm tired of your passive aggressive bs. I'm tired of your open hostility. I'm tired of trying to communicate with you when all you want to do is fight and place blame and judge.

I don't want this anymore. This is not how this is supposed to go. I can't imagine how your possibly enjoying this. Maybe you have a lot of pent up aggression towards men. I actually suspect that from what you've told me about your past. I've tried to get you to open up more about it, Ive tried to help you. But I'm not going to be your punching bag. I think I would rather be alone.

And man, that really, really makes me sad. Because I know what we could be, and you're just trrying as hard as you can to f- it all up.


----------



## j4y22

I'm so in love with you. I hope we make it


----------



## SENNA

Where are you?


----------



## Ignopius

To Kelly

I hope your back is feeling better. I'm worried.


----------



## Fey

TCNY said:


> woah woah woah back it up and go sit your *** down on the couch.
> 
> who the hell is this sick joke?? i dont remember meeting him and you know the rule. i need to meet these kids before you scurry off with them but i strongly disapprove of this one and its a good thing i caught you in time. i dont like the way his ears pull back or his cheeky devilish smile. he looks like trouble. go back up to your room and stay away from them!


You ruin my life.


----------



## Pompeii

Bring me onion rings.


----------



## SilentLyric

crush #1: you give me warm fuzzies and make my heart flutter. I wish there was a way I could talk to you.

crush #2: too nervous to be near you. I wish there was a way I could talk to you. 

crush #3: you don't know I exist, probably. I wish there was a way I could talk to you.


----------



## Blakey

TCNY said:


> woah woah woah back it up and go sit your *** down on the couch.
> 
> who the hell is this sick joke?? i dont remember meeting him and you know the rule. i need to meet these kids before you scurry off with them but i strongly disapprove of this one and its a good thing i caught you in time. i dont like the way his ears pull back or his cheeky devilish smile. he looks like trouble. go back up to your room and stay away from them!


But how's his top button? What does he think thhis is? The mile high club? Practically wreaks of prick. Fey won't understand now, she's too young but she'll thank us one day. Let her go back to her dolls for now.


----------



## Fey

Blakey said:


> But how's his top button? What does he think thhis is? The mile high club? Practically wreaks of prick. Fey won't understand now, she's too young but she'll thank us one day. Let her go back to her dolls for now.


Stop quoting him and go make out with him already. Everyone knows you want to.


----------



## Blakey

Fey said:


> Stop quoting him and go make out with him already. Everyone knows you want to.


This is exactly why we can't trust you. Locking lips is never the answer unless you're 18+. Stick to holding hands for now.


----------



## Fey

Blakey said:


> This is exactly why we can't trust you. Locking lips is never the answer unless you're 18+. Stick to holding hands for now.


----------



## Blakey

Fey said:


>


You can't stab someone with cardboard but nice try Phone privileges gone.


----------



## Fey

Blakey said:


> You can't stab someone with cardboard but nice try Phone privileges gone.


Your existence makes me hate the world.


----------



## Blakey

Fey said:


> Your existence makes me hate the world.


Am I supposed to be offended by that?


----------



## LostinReverie

I really wish I could see you one more time, because it's been almost a year and I miss your beautiful face, but I mostly miss your gentleness, especially with animals... so ****ing sexy.


----------



## bad baby

DEAR CRUSH PERSON,

i think about you all the time. not a moment goes by without you in my thoughts. if only you knew all the things i've done to make you notice me, all the tears i've cried for you, i stay up late into the night writing love poems for you...on my walls...in blood. i tattooed your name into my arm with a razor blade and i pass by your house 43 times a day checking to see if you're home, and when you're out i break in and rub my *** **** ****ing ***** ****** **** with your *** ***** **** ***** *********************** underwear drawer. at night i watch you sleep through your window. for now. but one of these days i am going to smother you in your sleep and preserve your perfect heavenly form with the art of taxidermy and keep you in my basement so that way we will always be together. for always. always and 4ever because _we belong together._ LUV U.

-bb


----------



## TCNY

Fey said:


> You ruin my life.


i wouldnt consider hand picking the best suitor for you life ruining. just leave it to the experts. we got this. you dont understand the world like we do



Fey said:


> Stop quoting him and go make out with him already. Everyone knows you want to.


thats none of your damn business!

hi blake...


----------



## SENNA

Can you get me the milk


----------



## crimeclub

Fey said:


> You ruin my life.





Fey said:


> Stop quoting him and go make out with him already. Everyone knows you want to.





Fey said:


>





Fey said:


> Your existence makes me hate the world.


If East had a second account and I had to guess which one, I'd guess yours, lol.


----------



## SENNA

bad baby said:


> DEAR CRUSH PERSON,
> 
> i think about you all the time. not a moment goes by without you in my thoughts. if only you knew all the things i've done to make you notice me, all the tears i've cried for you, i stay up late into the night writing love poems for you...on my walls...in blood. i tattooed your name into my arm with a razor blade and i pass by your house 43 times a day checking to see if you're home, and when you're out i break in and rub my *** **** ****ing ***** ****** **** with your *** ***** **** ***** *********************** underwear drawer. at night i watch you sleep through your window. for now. but one of these days i am going to smother you in your sleep and preserve your perfect heavenly form with the art of taxidermy and keep you in my basement so that way we will always be together. for always. always and 4ever because _we belong together._ LUV U.
> 
> -bb


I wonder why your called Badbaby lol


----------



## Fey

Blakey said:


> Am I supposed to be offended by that?


Yes.



TCNY said:


> i wouldnt consider hand picking the best suitor for you life ruining. just leave it to the experts. we got this. you dont understand the world like we do


Your "expert" opinions chose ET as one. No one wants to understand the world like you two do.



crimeclub said:


> If East had a second account and I had to guess which one, I'd guess yours, lol.


She seems pretty cool so I'll take that as a compliment. Thank you!


----------



## crimeclub

Fey said:


> Yes.
> 
> Your "expert" opinions chose ET as one. No one wants to understand the world like you two do.
> 
> She seems pretty cool so I'll take that as a compliment. Thank you!


You're welcome, it was meant as a compliment.


----------



## Poisoned

Can I poke your butt? 

Uh, but really, I'd like to tell her how much I miss her and love her, seeing as she's been really busy this past month or so.


----------



## Blakey

Fey said:


> Yes.
> 
> Your "expert" opinions chose ET as one. No one wants to understand the world like you two do.


Okay. For you I'll try being offen...whoops. Turns out no ****s were given.

Quit calling him ET and go find your manners otherwise you're getting no hagelslag on your school sandwich.



TCNY said:


> hi blake...


----------



## Fey

Blakey said:


> Okay. For you I'll try being offen...whoops. Turns out no ****s were given.
> 
> Quit calling him ET and go find your manners otherwise you're getting no hagelslag on your school sandwich.


Hope for your sake that you're insured.


----------



## SilentLyric

ugh. I don't want a competition. I think I might drop out and forfeit. this is why I wish I believed in soulmates, that way no one would have to fight for anyone.

because they already have a predetermined perfect match that no one else has...

why does everyone love the same people?


----------



## TCNY

Fey said:


> Hope for your sake that you're insured.


youre too cute for your death threats to work <3


----------



## Seiyoku

SilentLyric said:


> ugh. I don't want a competition. I think I might drop out and forfeit. this is why I wish I believed in soulmates, that way no one would have to fight for anyone.
> 
> because they already have a predetermined perfect match that no one else has...
> 
> why does everyone love the same people?


You know, I never really thought about things that way, but that actually is a comforting thought. I never liked believing in the concept of soulmates, because by believing in that I felt like the chance of potentially falling in love with anyone I met was no longer a possibility. I want that possibility, I want to believe it can happen between a variety of people depending on the circumstances and other things.

But, the way you word it... Having soulmates would take so much of the anxiety and pressure out of it. Just knowing that there's someone out there, and you just need to find them. I wish I could believe in something like that. Either way, soulmates or not, it's painful...


----------



## Fey

TCNY said:


> youre too cute for your death threats to work <3












You're disgusting.


----------



## theloneleopard

^ THAT is legitimately frightening!

"I love you, but I want OUT"

But it isn't something I _want _to say, it's something I've already said.


----------



## Blakey

Fey said:


>


----------



## TCNY

Blakey said:


> Fey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're disgusting.
Click to expand...


----------



## j4y22

I honestly can't believe I've lost you. I miss you, Hannah.


----------



## MoveAlong91

Wish you were on more.


----------



## meepie

wtf is going on between u guys tcny, blakey and fey. are u joking or is this turning into a hate thread not crush thread hmm


----------



## Ignopius

meepie said:


> wtf is going on between u guys tcny, blakey and fey. are u joking or is this turning into a hate thread not crush thread hmm


The immature comments are turning me off from here.


----------



## Ignopius

To Kelly

I'm missing you really badly right now. I want to talk I'm feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Im not good around children and thats an understatement. Not sure how I would act around your niece..


----------



## Fey

Still loving you Peyton.



meepie said:


> wtf is going on between u guys tcny, blakey and fey. are u joking or is this turning into a hate thread not crush thread hmm


I don't even know! I made my proclamation of love to my future fiance and they just appeared.



Ignopius said:


> The immature comments are turning me off from here.


Because you're so mature yourself. Put us on ignore if you don't like the comments. This forum doesn't live to please you and neither do we.


----------



## Seiyoku

"I love you."

This applies to any girl I've met that I talked to for more than ten minutes, not anyone in particular.


----------



## gopherinferno

i don't want to be scared of you anymore


----------



## TCNY

why dont you write us another one of your rap songs iggy? same beat as fancy. just add the pink hair in and let the emotions flow. could do you some good.

lol im just being just as much of a prick now. dont take this to heart dude



Fey said:


> I don't even know! I made my proclamation of love to my future fiance and they just appeared.


for your protection! alright this's taken its course. lets roll it back out to skype before you disturb anymore models with your gifs and turn them off. their importance matters somewhere on this planet


----------



## Skeletra

We really need a "what if" plan for accidental pregnancy. I keep having nightmares.

Also. I really want to be Facebook official. I don't know why. I always get this when we are close to when you're about to leave for work for 4 weeks. What difference does it make really.


----------



## Slumknox

Good lucking finding another guy that genuinely likes you for your charter and personality.


----------



## Zaac

Miss talking to you but you're moving on with your life and I don't want to be the one to hold you back.



Seiyoku said:


> "I love you."
> 
> This applies to any girl I've met that I talked to for more than ten minutes, not anyone in particular.


I luv you too. Call me tonight.



TCNY said:


> why dont you write us another one of your rap songs iggy? same beat as fancy. just add the pink hair in and let the emotions flow. could do you some good.
> 
> lol im just being just as much of a prick now. dont take this to heart dude


I didn't get it at first but lmfao. I'd add on but I don't want to create any drama.


----------



## Ignopius

To Kelly

Just got back from a walk. I actually did some exercises of running into geese. It made me feel confident and like I had power over them in a real way lol. Hope you are having fun at dinner with your Aunt and Uncle. Love you always.


----------



## theopenmind

I'm sorry I hurt you. You've been hurt too many times and you didn't deserve any of it. I hate that my insecurity and anxiety caused my feelings to change. It's not fair. I just want to be in love with you and to be happy. I hope you find someone who can love you the way you deserve to be loved.


----------



## SENNA

Hurry up man up and **** me


----------



## odetoanoddity

Bring back 2013. Back when you were alive. I miss you. It sure gets lonely here without you 💋


----------



## GGTFM

Ahh, I can't stop stop thinking of you, it's both pleaisurable and torturous at the same time. I wish I had you wrapped in my arms right now. But for the time being, I wish there were easier ways for us to talk to each other. Anyway, I hope we're able to talk soon.


----------



## Gojira




----------



## Cashel

Hello.


----------



## j4y22

I'm still struggling to believe that things are over between us; that you no longer love me. It hurts a hell of a lot. I'm secretly hoping that you'll come back to me one day. My arms are always open for you. I love you


----------



## meepie

Thanks for coming with me to the therapist today -- you're an awesome boyfriend.


----------



## gunner21

I wish things would have turned out differently between us. It hurts to know that you've moved on already and never had any deep feelings for me. I was just a freaking rebound. I wish there was some technology that allowed me to go back in time and change things. Oh well.


----------



## probably offline

This is sick. You were the first thing I thought about when waking up. Literally. This is so cheesy. I have no idea what this means, but anyway. Full cheese. With extra cheese.


----------



## indiscipline

probably offline said:


> This is sick. You were the first thing I thought about when waking up. Literally. This is so cheesy. I have no idea what this means, but anyway. Full cheese. With extra cheese.







^såhär känns du :>

OOOOOOOOOOST


----------



## probably offline

indiscipline said:


> ^såhär känns du :>
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOST




(nu ska jag gå och titta på korna :>)


----------



## Alas Babylon

I hate seeing your fears take over your life and I hate the person you're becoming. 

I want my friend back, and I'm gonna stay here for them.


----------



## selfloathingregular

You're my latest crush and my next crush will be the next woman that I see, assuming you reject me and you will reject me now, won't you?


----------



## SofaKing

theloneleopard said:


> ^ THAT is legitimately frightening!
> 
> "I love you, but I want OUT"
> 
> But it isn't something I _want _to say, it's something I've already said.


That is certainly a difficult conversation to have. I've been on both sides of that one. I hope you're doing well if that happened recently.


----------



## SofaKing

I want to be a better man than I am.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Sometimes you're too nice and I fear that you'll let other people step all over you.


----------



## SilkyJay

The way your eyes glisten under the late midnight shadow of the moon makes my underwear disintegrate.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Oh well I will get over it...


----------



## selfloathingregular

May the farce be with you.


----------



## SD92

"Oh, the wonderous serenity of your smile, the way you move like the Titanic just before it sank, your eyes piercing through the night sky like a laser pen with a cat chasing it. The way your shoulder blades sit nonchalently, the way your hair glistens like it's been washed with shampoo, Oh the beauty of your personality cutting through the tension like a knife through a brick. The glory of your six GCSE 'D' grades for all to see. The wonder and mesmeric glory of your serene fingernail with red paint over it."

I'd write something like that if I had a crush.


----------



## j4y22

I miss you tonight


----------



## gopherinferno

ur killin me


----------



## Cmasch

why are you such a hypocrite....pretty simple I guess


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

I saw you changed your profile pic on facebook... Don't shave. You look better scruffy. Maybe it's just a phase of mine, though... *sigh* You're cute either way... 

Btw I'm sorry for coming off as standoffish in class last year. Eye contact isn't exactly my strongest point. It isn't yours either tbh lol... But your shyness is pretty cute. It's actually what caught my interest in the first place. Well, that and of course your dry sense of humor...gosh, you're so effortlessly funny... 

Anyway, I hope we have a class together senior year. I didn't realize how much I like you until now. Hopefully we at least become friends instead of classmates that cheat on tests together. That shouldve gotten me on your good side, right?? Please tell me I'm right 

God, I sound like a ****ing loser ;_; I haven't had a crush since them middle skool dayz :/


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

You have no idea how clingy I can get. If you didnt message me this much you would be getting 10 texts at once.


----------



## Ignopius

To Kelly

I know its irrational, dumb, and naive. But I love you. I don't see it changing anytime soon. My feelings are painful. I wish we had just stayed friends from the beginning and then I wouldn't have to be so hurt and lost.


----------



## Moonlightwave

I'm sorry that I'm the way I am b/c I don't think that I can fix it. If you leave me b/c of my fears I wouldn't even blame you. My looks and sex used to be enough for people. You want more than that from me but I dont have a soul or a thirst for life/adventure like you do.


----------



## TheWildeOne

"You are the single least consistent human being."


----------



## Ignopius

To Kelly

I want your right now.  I need somebody to cuddle with.


----------



## Snugglie

I'd ask to cuddle tonight, but won't lest you reject me again. I like you more than a friend btw, as if you don't know - I suppose its a good thing you're making an active effort not to lead me on. But I wish we could cuddle.


----------



## TenYears

I miss you.


I want to kiss your lips. The ones between your hips.


God, I wish you were in my bed.


----------



## SilentLyric

I know I'm good enough to go out and find another crush to obsess over.


----------



## Skeletra

I'm so sorry


----------



## andy1984

if i wanted to tell you something i would have already hon. xo


----------



## dburger

I really wanna hang out again sometime. It's been a while since we've seen each other. Work has really sucked sine you quit. I miss having you in my life. You make me ok with myself and yet also inspire me to be a better person. You're one of the very few people I've ever been able to open to, even if it was only a tiny bit. I trust you more than I trust most of my family members. You're one of the most amazing people I know and I've had a crush on you since the first time I saw you. And you're just so damn cute.


----------



## Bbpuff

I'm keeping the compooper if we ever break up! >:C


----------



## xxDark Horse

Dear future girlfriend,


Make me some food plz. I'm starving.


----------



## Ignopius

To Kelly

I love you and am thinking about you. It kills me. I hope your having a good day and your back is feeling better.


----------



## gunner21

I'm sorry for the calluses.


----------



## coeur_brise

I wish you'd tell me what's going on. Not to get all up in your business or anything, which is exactly what I'm doing, but know that it's just coming from a place of caring. It seems the more I want to know, the less I do know since.. there's.. not.. much..going.. on. 

Well anyway, this teeter totter of half friendship, half courtship is confusing me. If you open the box, will I be a dead or alive cat? Cuz it's killing me to not know and to wait. Forever shifting in a box of two states of mind.


----------



## Surly Wurly

story of my life


----------



## StaceyLaine14

I wish you cared more about a woman's personality than her butt. It's impossible to be special to you because almost all women have butts. Therefore, I never feel secure with you because it only takes one body part to steal your interest completely. It's sad that I'm not exaggerating in the least.


----------



## el kanguro

I wish you could at least treat me like a friend. I might never have you as a partner but I want you to be in my life regardless


----------



## gunner21

I was hoping that you'd be there for me during my toughest moments, like I was there for you. I guess I'm too depressive for you.


----------



## meepie

*fire dragon breath* at you


----------



## Genos

I still like you a little


----------



## feels

You didn't make me bacon and now you're dead to me


----------



## Pongowaffle

Maybe we'll meet again when I die.


----------



## j4y22

I wish you still talked to me. I miss you so much


----------



## bad baby

Surly Wurly said:


> story of my life


lol you know what this reminds me of


----------



## Twelve Keyz

I don't really want to talk or listen to you. I just wanna ****.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cutting you off with my bike was the best thing that happened to me all summer. It gave me the opportunity to talk to you a little. I've seen you on your bike three times now. If i see you a fourth time i think i'll ask you out.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I wish you could see what's inside me. I wish you could see that i'm not what i seem to be. I wish we had spent some time together, maybe you would have liked me. 
I wish you would look into my eyes and smile. I love your smile.


----------



## xxDark Horse

You're a peach, let's be a pear.


----------



## Genos

tell me that you wanna hold me


----------



## keithfcoleman

No, it's not losing at all... be brave and patient in love


----------



## gunner21

Break up with your bf and come to me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Your yellow Volkswagen Golf is ugly. Who the hell buys a yellow car? You need a blue Corvette.


----------



## feels

So last night I was having really negative thoughts while you were asleep. I dunno if it was mainly the acid or what but it felt like I was literally going to be consumed by them and I could see them spiraling around me. About that time you were startled by something and you woke up a little. It felt as if my thoughts had reached you and spooked you too. Then you giggled and pulled me as close to you as possible and immediately fell back asleep. I know it was all just a coincidence but it was just what I needed. I was finally able to get some sleep. 
I love you a little more all the time.


----------



## j4y22

Please want me back


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I'm sending you more nudes tomorrow. Enjoy.


----------



## TenYears

I don't even know where we're at anymore. You're so, so hot and cold. I think I want and need more than you're willing to give...and I'm really not asking for much, here. So I don't know why it's so hard for me to forget you. To not call you. To not think about you. To just move on.

I guess we're different in that way. I just can't turn feelings like this on and off like a light switch.

And it seems like you have no problems at all doing that.


----------



## nevernotanxious

umm i really want to kiss you and hold your hand but i also don't want to have a heart attack so


----------



## abailey120

when you dont talk to me i swear that i wont answer you as soon as you do... and then when you do talk to me, i fall right back into everything...


----------



## eveningbat

Please hug me, kiss me and never let me go (to a non-existing partner).


----------



## Perspicacious

**** you.


----------



## Genos

why did you have to give up on me


----------



## feels

I won't let you down.


----------



## xxDark Horse

eveningbat said:


> Please hug me, kiss me and never let me go (to a non-existing partner).


----------



## TCNY

lol its cute how you react when your parents are tryina embarrass you


----------



## SilentLyric

move west...


----------



## LostinReverie

Why do they always turn into *******s in the end?


----------



## tea111red

exist


----------



## Cam1

If I was better at talking to you, you would realize how alike we are. We've had some good conversations, but I feel unable to connect beyond friendship because of how difficult it is for me to articulate my thoughts when speaking with you. We agree on so much but I never know how to properly respond and instead resort to humor or just say something like "oh yeah". It's torturous, I've never met someone with a personality that I admire so much, but lack the ability to fully show my own personality. 

Also, I went to high school with that guy you are interested in. He was (and still is) a dick and you could do a lot better.

Welp, this thread is really depressing.


----------



## meepie

Damn, I missed your text. I wish I wasn't so busy!


----------



## equiiaddict

I love you more and more each day. You challenge me in ways I honestly never imagined and sometimes you drive me absolutely insane, but I wouldn't trade you for the world. We may have our issues but at the end of the day regardless we have each others' backs and you are without a doubt my everything and my ride or die. ♥ I can't wait to move in with you in just a few short months.


----------



## scooby

****ing adorable. It's a shame I won't be doing anything about what I think of you. Maybe when its too late I'll get around to it.


----------



## The Patriot

To Jennifer The Librarian. The Blonde BookWorm of Beauty. Its taken me a year to finally talk to you, you have no idea how scared I was to even approach you let alone talk to you. 

I wasn't even sure you knew I was alive, every time I'd see you my heart would race, I'd touch my glasses and adjust them which is something I do when I'm nervous and avoid eye contact with you. Here I was just some guy in the library. 

The first time you spoke to me was after some guy in the library had tried to intimidate me off the computer and you said I did the right thing and you saw what happened, but even then we didn't really talk it was mostly Hi? booking a computer time or asking a book related question, the first time I really felt encouraged to talk to you was when you said my name and smiled at me. 

Eventually we started moving into How are you? How's your week? asking you if you had any plans for the weekend etc? Even after all that I admit I was still scared to approach you and would sometimes avoid you but every time we chatted I'd go home feeling like my whole day was made no matter how bad things were. 



You must know that I come to the Library for more than computer time and books, I have a crush on you, I know you are friendly with alot of guys and alot of guys there have way more confidence in talking to you than I do, I've been trying to find the courage to ask you out but you work all the time at the library and I don't think I'm your type, but I have such a huge crush on you. 

I am so scared sometimes to even make Eye contact with you when I see you around, and I'm sure an extremely gorgeous woman like yourself has a boyfriend. Blonde, Blue Eyed, Curvy, Sweet voice, great laugh, terrific smile, what guy wouldn't want you. I want you but I can't tell you infront of your co workers and people at the library and even if we were to speak alone somewhere, if you rejected me in some way I'd never be able to come back to the library it be very awkward. 

I know that the longer I wait the chances are you're going to find someone else if you haven't already I haven't wanted someone like this in a long time, Everytime I see you all I want is to tell you. 

(I'm such a coward ) I suck with women, I want to tell her how I feel but I'm so paralysed with fear of rejection and humiliation but I feel a connection to her, we have chemistry but I see her in conversations with other guys and wish I could talk to her like that and that I could hold her attention, I know she's very busy sometimes and doesn't have time to chat. So yeah that's my letter to my crush Jennifer.


----------



## gunner21

LostInReverie said:


> Why do they always turn into *******s in the end?


Because that's what relation****s do to people.


----------



## LostinReverie

gunner21 said:


> Because that's what relation****s do to people.


Haha, even pretend ones?


----------



## j4y22

I just want to kiss you and hold you again. I want to sleep beside you like we always used to. But then I remember that you don't love me anymore, and I still don't know how to live without you. Everything hurts, but I still miss you. What's left of my heart is full of love only for you. How stupid am I.


----------



## eveningbat

Sin said:


> ....


:hug


----------



## Confused777

I have not contacted you because I need more time. I'm not pushing you out of my life, I just need to clear my head. I miss you and the dog a great deal. You're on my mind all the time. I miss laying in bed and holding you, I miss you running your fingers over my chest, I miss touching your naked body. I miss your scent, I miss kissing you. I miss your infectious laugh and sarcasm. I don't want you or I to push each other away and miss out on something great.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

I don't even have a crush, I'm dead inside.


----------



## Lolpingu

"The only reason I'm paying any kind of attention to you, that you're occupying any kind of metaphorical space in my mind, is because my primitive glandular impulses would really like it if I would just do you.
However, since I'm too proud and eager to prove something, I refuse to give into these impulses, and I don't like you enough as a person to trust you with anything significant, so that crosses out the two primary categories for a relationship. Since my glands won't shut up, I really wish you weren't here." 

I'm sorry if that sounds too brash, rude, blunt, selfish, or what have you. This IS what I honestly feel, though.


----------



## caelle

I wish I could talk to you. Seriously, I'm dying to talk to you, but at the same time I'm sooooo shy. Why you gotta be so cute?


----------



## j4y22

I still don't understand how your feelings for me changed. Mine have never been stronger for you. I don't really know what to do anymore, it's almost been 2 months and I'm still so in love with you. I just want you to come back. I miss you incredibly


----------



## meepie

edit. woops


----------



## gunner21

nomi said:


> I wish I could talk to you. Seriously, I'm dying to talk to you, but at the same time I'm sooooo shy. Why you gotta be so cute?


 sorry for being so cute.


----------



## dune87

I know that you have a daughter, but I want to ask you whether you are married.


----------



## Ignopius

I think about you more than I really should.


----------



## Orbiter

Gimme 50€ and leave me the **** alone.
Just because I suck socially and I am not able to make every woman wanting to bang with me, doesn't mean I am less of a human and supposed to act like a peasant, *****.
Anybody got a problem with that?


----------



## SilentLyric

you're a crush, but just in a minor key.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

You are one hell of a sexy and beautiful *****, inside and out. I'd love to **** you in bed every single night. I wish you were my princess and lived with me. I'd take good care of you.

I sometimes wish I could cut off some of you hair and put it in my food and eat it. Come over to make me *** over.


----------



## feels

Get off the Xbox I gotta replay Dragon Age for like the 14th time


----------



## scooby

Why am I always miserable after talking to you? You make me hate myself and feel like I've done things wrong. Is that a sign you're bad news for me?


----------



## KelsKels

I'm afraid of losing you. I'm always afraid of losing the people I love. At first I just didn't think you'd stick around... now I'm afraid something bad will happen to you. I hate feeling grief and its like I'm always trying to prepare myself for it. I guess it has to do with being adopted but I can't help it.


----------



## SilentLyric

ok we won't ever get a chance to talk, will we?


----------



## lisbeth

You are so incredible and one-of-a-kind. I tell you that all the time but I don't think you really get it. You know I mean it, but I'm not sure you really believe it. I hope you can see yourself the way I see you.


----------



## dune87

I know I'll probably never have you. And that's okay, I don't mind. I won't even try. I respect what's there for you already. But I wish I could look into your eyes more often. The first time you looked into mine they were soft, wet and sparkling... You are the only person who ever looked at me so selflessly and gently. I was high for weeks after that minor incident. It's not that other people don't look me in the eye. Other men usually look into my eyes as well. But no one ever looked me like you did. You'll always have a special place in my heart because of what I felt in your presence. It was a revelation. I hope you'll always be happy.


----------



## j4y22

I'm trying to be okay, and I'm trying to move on. But god, I really wish I didn't have to


----------



## music understands me

Stop making stupid @$$ choices and realize what's in front of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxDark Horse

I have something to say but i'm afraid you will read this post someday. And you wouldn't even care about what I had to say.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Logically, it makes sense to be in a relationship with you. I'm free to talk about things that make me uncomfortable because I know you won't judge me. You're open-minded. The one thing I'm concerned about though is having to introduce you to my parents.


----------



## thetown

You're the one girl that I think about all the time. I'm always thinking about things that will impress you. I'm concerned about my hair and my voice whenever I wanna face you. Even though you're hundreds of miles away from me right now, I hope that my charm will one day get me that one way ticket to your heart.

While I admit that there are other girls who might be prettier than you, you're the only person that holds back my breath when we talk.


----------



## Ump40xLq02

_I hope we make it. You won't regret it, my love._


----------



## radiation

I'm sorry.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Every time our eyes meet and I look into your eyes, 


















































































































I want to puke


----------



## Marleywhite

Whom ever you are. Please find me!


----------



## SilentLyric

let's go out already.


----------



## Buttered Toast

Give me back my heart!!!!





(also, don't be sorry)


----------



## AmbiValenzia

I admire you.
You know your strenghts and you act on them. You know what you want and you know how to get it. You managed to live a full and happy live full of experiences and achievements, to which my life pales in comparisment. You have skills thati wish i have. Thinking about your younger days is filled with happy memories while mines are bitter and resentful. I admire you. I wish i could be a little like you.


----------



## JustThisGuy

We can vid-chat on Skype. We can do this. Don't be nervous.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Hello(....) What can I say? I think you are a wonderful human being. I've told you before that I think you are really down to earth and just real unique and I meant it, not a lot of people can portray themselves the way that you do. I think about you a lot. I think about what if I could get the courage to just talk to you some more, become a friend and just get to know each other on a deeper level?

I'll admit, there is an element of physical attraction on my part towards you but the brief moments we've discussed society and our views on the world, have only amplified my respect of you.

As sad and pathetic as it may be, I actually had a dream about you the other night. We were just sitting on a couch, embracing each other and watching a movie. It was a quick dream but it woke me from my slumber and left me in a perplexed state.

I respect you which is why I can never pursue you. You have a boyfriend already and he seems like a great guy, I could never do that to him. You like to go to plenty of concerts throughout the year and while I have no problem with that, it is not really my type of environment as I would not enjoy the "party" type of scene. Jeez, it sounds like I am judging you and I guess that I am, I'm just so conflicted in what I am feeling. You are the first woman whom has evoked such an emotion from me.

Even in a world where the circumstances were right and we could actually theoretically, "Get together", I still could not be with you. I am a loser. I literally have 0 friends, I couldn't entertain you, I couldn't make you laugh as I am not funny, I'm constantly depressed, I'm nihilistic and cynical beyond belief. Mentally, I couldn't be there for you.

Recently though, you have came up to me on your own accord and actually talked to me on two separate occasions and you don't know how good that made me feel. Nobody talks to me.

Thank you. I have to get over you as I know that we will never be even friends but thank you for at least being just so damn cool.


----------



## mishapisha




----------



## visualkeirockstar

The only place you exist is in my head.


----------



## SilentLyric

oops. this is why I don't check girls out. >_>


----------



## Brownlkirs

You wanted cold water, I fan the glass a million times but then someone walks by with ice


----------



## i suck at life

we would be so perfect together. i legit feel like we were made for each other 
sux how life works out sometimes


----------



## TheClown7

It's impossible, I know. Seeing you always makes me happy but frustated at the same time.

I lowkey hope you die. (I don't :heart )​


----------



## DiscardYourFear

You make me tingle all over.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Wow.*



truant said:


> *I'm sorry you fell for me. I'm going to ruin your life but I'm too selfish to do the right thing and drive you away.*


The feels...

I can relate to this.

- T.R.G.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Once more.*

Just *one* last time.

Before I die, and the door *closes*, I want it *once* more.

The *tickling* of my stomach. The *warmth* in my heart.

The blissful *afterglow* and the longing of what *could* have been.

I want you to *smile* at me again.

Just *once* more.

I feel all sentimental now, bummer. And I have class later...

- T.R.G.

P.S. - The following song goes real snug with what I've written:


----------



## kesker

Everything's been going dead between us because, over the years, we've each been gradually beaten down by our own individual issues. We're both so tired and we don't go out and do things like we used to and there is nothing left when we get home from work. Our health is suffering. Our love is suffering. I don't know how we'll bring ourselves back. We think about changing our diets and lifestyles but we never get to it. We're swallowed up by getting through the workday and doing just enough to pay the mortgage and maybe swill back a glass of wine at the end of the evening. I see you suffering and I want to put my hand on your forehead and brush your hair back and tell you that I see you suffering but when I get home it feels like more effort than I can muster. I want our lives back. I want your smile back. I have to get my energy back. _I have to get my energy back. _So I can work like a demon to change things. I love you. Always will. I'm just not able to be here like you need me to be. When you get over this flu lets go for a walk, a long walk. We have to do something. *hugs*


----------



## JohnDoe26

Hi


----------



## xxDark Horse

I haven't met you yet but I know you're out there.


----------



## Satou T

I wish I had been more social about 3-4 years ago. Then I would have had a chance to meet you. If I had had a chance to meet you, maybe we could have been together. But you don't even know who I am. You're kind of a celebrity. I don't know you well enough to pick out flaws; if anything you probably enjoy attention too much, but I wouldn't mind that. You might be a little too materialistic for me, but honestly it's hard to find someone who isn't these days, so I would be able to live with that too, I think. You're better than you say you think you are. A lot better. It makes me happy to think you might be lesbian. If you are, it would make me feel better about not having a chance with you as things are right now. I would feel less creepy for wanting to spend time with you, but I'm not sure I would be able to stop myself if I was just your friend, so either way it might be really awkward.

It makes me sad to think about what could have been. I'll have to stop comparing other girls to you because I don't see myself ever knowing anyone better or more beautiful. But just knowing that there's someone like you out there makes me feel a little better about things. If I could find someone to love me who is half as good as you I would be ecstatic.


----------



## bad baby

kesker said:


> Everything's been going dead between us because, over the years, we've each been gradually beaten down by our own individual issues. We're both so tired and we don't go out and do things like we used to and there is nothing left when we get home from work. Our health is suffering. Our love is suffering. I don't know how we'll bring ourselves back. We think about changing our diets and lifestyles but we never get to it. We're swallowed up by getting through the workday and doing just enough to pay the mortgage and maybe swill back a glass of wine at the end of the evening. I see you suffering and I want to put my hand on your forehead and brush your hair back and tell you that I see you suffering but when I get home it feels like more effort than I can muster. I want our lives back. I want your smile back. I have to get my energy back. _I have to get my energy back. _So I can work like a demon to change things. I love you. Always will. I'm just not able to be here like you need me to be. When you get over this flu lets go for a walk, a long walk. We have to do something. *hugs*


damnit this is making me cry.

i hope you work things out kesker, i really do :c


----------



## Robot the Human

(Seasonally appropriate)

Dear Demi Lovato,

I wish that I was a pumpkin, and that you'd crush me with those perfect thighs into a magical pumpkin spice of everlasting joy.

Sincerely,

[My real name here]

P.S. I love your music, and strangely it makes me overly emotional, therefore, I have no choice but to listen to it in moderation; it is too intense for my soul.


----------



## kesker

bad baby said:


> damnit this is making me cry.
> 
> i hope you work things out kesker, i really do :c


aww, thank you so much bb :squeeze that really means a lot. :squeeze


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Your face in profile view is very cute.

Your face in every view is very cute.

You're very cute.


----------



## XxCrystalXx

Even though I keep telling myself that I need to get over you, I still have feelings for you.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

You are one of the few people that haven't given up on me, I think.


----------



## tea111red

Exist. I'm lonely as hell.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I'm a straight man about to watch gay porn for the first time. 


OH MY GOD! MY EYES! 

OH LORD JESUS!


----------



## heartlikeyours

Whenever I imagine my future I see us living in a cozy apartment with 2 or more dogs, being as happy as can be. But of course I'd never tell you that because it's way too early (even though you told me I'm the first one you can really imagine a future with before we even started dating lmao)


----------



## harrison

kesker said:


> Everything's been going dead between us because, over the years, we've each been gradually beaten down by our own individual issues. We're both so tired and we don't go out and do things like we used to and there is nothing left when we get home from work. Our health is suffering. Our love is suffering. I don't know how we'll bring ourselves back. We think about changing our diets and lifestyles but we never get to it. We're swallowed up by getting through the workday and doing just enough to pay the mortgage and maybe swill back a glass of wine at the end of the evening. I see you suffering and I want to put my hand on your forehead and brush your hair back and tell you that I see you suffering but when I get home it feels like more effort than I can muster. I want our lives back. I want your smile back. I have to get my energy back. _I have to get my energy back. _So I can work like a demon to change things. I love you. Always will. I'm just not able to be here like you need me to be. When you get over this flu lets go for a walk, a long walk. We have to do something. *hugs*


You just made me cry. 

I really hope things will improve for you guys again soon. I wish I could send you the money to meet me in Bali, but I can't. You seem like a lovely guy and you deserve to be happy.


----------



## samiisprink

I'd tell you but then you'd leave me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I ain't got nothing to say.


----------



## ChairmanWow

I hope you like me back. Id like to get to know you better but im too shy


----------



## kesker

don said:


> You just made me cry.
> 
> I really hope things will improve for you guys again soon. I wish I could send you the money to meet me in Bali, but I can't. You seem like a lovely guy and you deserve to be happy.


Aww, thanks a lot Don. I really appreciate it. It feels like a precarious time right now. It's hard not to focus on all the water alreaady under the bridge. But just thinking about the possibility of visiting Bali helps. 

PS My sister's friend's husband bailed on a trip to Bali so she gave the ticket to my sister and they are there now.


----------



## SilentLyric

you have nice hair.


----------



## SilentLyric

(just imagine this over some really sick beat)

I'm the real deal, better make a move and steal
I know you're tired of being third wheel or being alone at meal
stop playing, start looking, let's get the first date bookin'
it's gonna create firworks in your nookin'
I invented romance before it became commercialized
my eyes have the skill to make you hyponitized, before you realized my beautiful mind
but im not crazy despite the title, I'm a cutie in denial
make all your free time worthwhile, make you want to turn down the dial, make you want to cry and smile
stop pretending, start running to me, no longer make believe
this story has a happy ending because I'm in the first chapter
already a lock down on heavily happily ever after

go out with me, I'm the master.


----------



## srschirm

SilentLyric said:


> (just imagine this over some really sick beat)
> 
> I'm the real deal, better make a move and steal
> I know you're tired of being third wheel or being alone at meal
> stop playing, start looking, let's get the first date bookin'
> it's gonna create firworks in your nookin'
> I invented romance before it became commercialized
> my eyes have the skill to make you hyponitized, before you realized my beautiful mind
> but im not crazy despite the title, I'm a cutie in denial
> make all your free time worthwhile, make you want to turn down the dial, make you want to cry and smile
> stop pretending, start running to me, no longer make believe
> this story has a happy ending because I'm in the first chapter
> already a lock down on heavily happily ever after
> 
> go out with me, I'm the master.


Wowww haha. I feel like giving this to someone.


----------



## bad baby

SilentLyric said:


> (just imagine this over some really sick beat)
> 
> I'm the real deal, better make a move and steal
> I know you're tired of being third wheel or being alone at meal
> stop playing, start looking, let's get the first date bookin'
> it's gonna create firworks in your nookin'
> I invented romance before it became commercialized
> my eyes have the skill to make you hyponitized, before you realized my beautiful mind
> but im not crazy despite the title, I'm a cutie in denial
> make all your free time worthwhile, make you want to turn down the dial, make you want to cry and smile
> stop pretending, start running to me, no longer make believe
> this story has a happy ending because I'm in the first chapter
> already a lock down on heavily happily ever after
> 
> go out with me, I'm the master.


----------



## rdrr

Don't assume, because you will make an *** out of u and me


----------



## lisbeth

I'm really happy for your new job but I hate not being able to see you so much. I miss you like hell whenever you're not here. It really hurts not being able to be around you. I'd be with you all the time if I could. I really miss you tonight. I don't know how other people bear it. I guess maybe it doesn't always feel like this for other people.


----------



## gopherinferno

i'm leavin


----------



## bad baby

i like that you are traditional and serious and not full of ****. hope to still keep in touch with you when i get there.

also, i am not an enigma, really; i'm an open book


----------



## 7th.Streeter

You sure you're not homework..bc I feel like I should be doing you right now. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaePa

I wish we could've been, but we're different to the point I wonder if the sentiment was ever real or just the novelty of opposites attracting. I hope it was, but I just don't know. I don't really trust anything, and that was an issue back then too. There was just too much baggage on every angle of things to work, and for everyone involved -- directly or peripherally -- it's better for me to stay away even though it's the last thing I want to do and it eats at me doing so, but all for the greater good, right...?

I hope you keep well and you don't think of me poorly, that there's still some fond feeling on your end, and that I wasn't a mistake. I hope I've made my sibling happy by standing back from someone they detest. As for me? I don't know what's my resolution supposed to be.


----------



## meepie

7th.Streeter said:


> You sure you're not homework..bc I feel like I should be doing you right now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am gonna steal this one and use it on my bf. :laugh:


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I want to feast on your a** so bad rn. srsly










Yes i stealze it.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

meepie said:


> I am gonna steal this one and use it on my bf. :laugh:


Lolol I got it from some meme..hey tell me if it works : D


----------



## bad baby

there are so many lame and cheesy things that i want to do for my boyfriend if i had one - knit him scarves for winter, cook nice homey meals for him, make chocolates by hand for valentine's day, bring him special care packages when i drop by, pamper him when he's down/unwell, send him sickly sweet text msgs when i miss him with lots of heart emoticons that would probably make him throw up a little in his mouth when he reads them (or a lot, depending on how strong his gag reflex is)... god, sometimes i wonder if i'm secretly a grandma. wtf is with me, wtfwtf ..*slaps cheeks*.. noooooo (*/ω＼*)


----------



## xxDark Horse

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Suspendisse non posuere nulla. Fusce facilisis ante nec arcu efficitur, eu accumsan orci hendrerit. Fusce rutrum lacus eget vulputate rutrum. Integer ac eros a felis feugiat dignissim. Vivamus est tortor, vulputate lacinia nisl ac, fringilla pulvinar libero. Vivamus dignissim suscipit aliquam. Nulla facilisis nibh a purus consequat, eu ullamcorper ex hendrerit. Donec volutpat, justo ac porttitor ullamcorper, odio magna faucibus diam, et varius justo libero quis est. Nam egestas leo scelerisque pulvinar ullamcorper. Curabitur ac consectetur purus, nec varius augue. Pellentesque non feugiat urna. Praesent quis enim


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

I love you. Spend time with me.


----------



## meepie

I am really worried about your chronic health issues. I worry about you a lot and I wish I could make it all better. You shouldn't have to go through this at such a young age. Why does something bad happen to the most amazingly kind and compassionate people like you in this world. Without you, I wouldn't be where I am right now and I feel guilty you helped me and I can't help you.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Leef lang en bloei

Je zult me vergeet snel, maar ik zal je niet vergeten voor een tijdje.


----------



## Genos

[spoiler=feelings are weird]do you like me?? because sometimes it feels like you do by the way you always seem to be looking at me and talking to me instead of your girlfriend
but maybe it's just me overthinking everything and you really do like her and you just feel sorry for me
i mean if you did like me why would you still be dating her? do you think i'll stop talking to you? she went after you knowing i liked you [not that you know that, or will ever know that] so you're fair game after you break up eventually imo [/spoiler]


----------



## xxDark Horse

7th.Streeter said:


> You sure you're not homework..bc I feel like I should be doing you right now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol use that as a Tinder pickup line.


----------



## xxDark Horse

My love is out there but I can't see her because time is one big friggin wall which you can't see through. Damn you time! -sigh-, I guess i'm going to have to take the long path like everyone else does. 


Time changes everything around us. But three things will never change. We are born, we love, and we die. Deep stuff right there.


----------



## Shawn81

I can't even come up with a joke answer to this. That's really bad. I have absolutely nothing.


----------



## coeur_brise

Drugs, drugs, drugs. Give em all to me. (Sorry, I have no romantic partner or crush right now.) I'd say more but that's all I got: 









Why does that smile remind me of someone I know..

I know I'll regret saying this, but I'm not sure you know how hard I took it. That is, if I think about it a lot. And I've thought about it a lot.


----------



## PrincessV

Come devour me. rawr.


----------



## xxDark Horse

PrincessV said:


> Come devour me. rawr.


I didn't know they had wifi in heaven.

Sweet!


----------



## xxDark Horse

-Cue the music-

-Starts singing in crappy voice-

You used to call me on your cellphonnnnnnneeeeeeeee
late night when you need my love!
sext me on your cell phone
now im like holy ****kkkkkkk


something something hot line bling
this only means one thing 
wtf's a hot line bling! 
this can only mean one thang



ever since i left the city
u u u 
been on my runescape account
telling noobs to get the **** out 
scamming noobs at the ge
tell all my friends to go drink pee


you used to be a good girl 
got 99 cooking by yourself
now all you do is bot
and tell Mod Mark to go screw himself

now ur perm banned
Whatchu gonna do son? 
Time for you to move out
We're officially done. 


u used to call me on my cellphone!


----------



## PrincessV

xxDark Horse said:


> I didn't know they had wifi in heaven.
> 
> Sweet!


-giggles-


----------



## Blakey

You're a one of a kind. Because your laugh sounds like a ****ing seal choking.


----------



## xxDark Horse

You're like a guitar. Curvy and sweet sounding. I'd love to play you all night. If you let me of course.


----------



## tehuti88

I wish you existed. :sigh

Though even if you did, you would never choose me... -_-


----------



## xxDark Horse

Take a look at my rs bf 
he's the only one I got (actually I have 5)
Not much of a boyfriend
At least I get phr33 st00f


----------



## NathanielWingatePeaslee

xxDark Horse said:


> Take a look at my rs bf
> he's the only one I got (actually I have 5)
> Not much of a boyfriend
> At least I get phr33 st00f


----------



## Ntln

I'm sorry. I mumble and can't make eye contact because to be perfectly honest, I'm s*** with people. I should have asked for your name, tried to make better conversation instead of just using that dumba** excuse to talk to you. To be perfectly honest, I spent days, yes, literal days freaking out about what I was going to say to you, and my heart was pounding so badly before I left home I honestly considered not going just because of all the nerves making me physically feel ill. I don't think I've ever been that nervous in my life, and I don't even know why, it was perfectly natural for us to talk in that situation and I have in fact approached girls before. I swear I'm actually an intelligent, funny and caring guy once you get to know me. And if you aren't interested, that's fine, I respect that. Just please don't think I'm some creep because I came off so awkward when I tried to talk to you. I hope you sit next to me next time as well so I can try better, or at least find out whether I even have a chance.


----------



## TenYears

I wish you were single, available. Ffs. I don't have a chance right now, and probably won't ever. He's a very lucky guy. I would treat you so, so, soooo much better than he does.


You and I. Omg. We could. Tear up the sheets on my bed. We could set the sheets on fire. You know it. And I know it. We just both know. It's not the right time. Maybe not the right life, lmao. God this sucks.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

That you are more beautiful than I can ever be.


----------



## meepie

tieffers said:


> After a year and a half together, I still feel as if I don't really know you. At first, I was excited for the challenge. I was determined to love you until it was enough to open up and show me yourself. But you still wall me off.
> 
> I don't know the first thing about what you're thinking or feeling. I want you to know that I have never felt so hopeless about us. I don't think you love me anymore. After all your name-calling, after the times you've hit me and pushed me, with no making up this time, I think I'm losing feelings for you, too. I wonder if you know, or care.
> 
> I don't know how one does this. How do I just walk away from the life and home we've shared together? Why did you stop loving me in the first place? Am I a f***ing idiot for staying?


If he's being physically abusive and emotionally abusive towards you, he most likely doesn't love you. From what I read, this is not a good relationship for you.


----------



## Shawn81

I wish I had the confidence to tell you.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

You ruined it not me.


----------



## SilentLyric

that euphoria helped me fly over that grueling hangover.


----------



## AffinityWing

I wish you existed

To my last one: I wish I had gotten over you much sooner and not been so stupid to never realize why it would've never worked out


----------



## The Starry night

I like drawing on walls....R.I.P his bedroom :/


----------



## pandana

Come get me lordy Voldy.


----------



## SofaKing

tieffers said:


> After a year and a half together, I still feel as if I don't really know you. At first, I was excited for the challenge. I was determined to love you until it was enough to open up and show me yourself. But you still wall me off.
> 
> I don't know the first thing about what you're thinking or feeling. I want you to know that I have never felt so hopeless about us. I don't think you love me anymore. After all your name-calling, after the times you've hit me and pushed me, with no making up this time, I think I'm losing feelings for you, too. I wonder if you know, or care.
> 
> I don't know how one does this. How do I just walk away from the life and home we've shared together? Why did you stop loving me in the first place? Am I a f***ing idiot for staying?


This breaks my heart. Please save yourself for someone so much better.

You'll just have to trust me...there is more than one love out there for us.


----------



## TenYears

Yeah.


So, so much I'd like to say. That I.


Just can't.


lol.


Ffs.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Vanishing Flame said:


> I dreamed about you constantly last night :mushy


You know you're in love when you dream about the girl you like.


----------



## Genos

i'm trying to move on but all i want is you :l


----------



## DiscardYourFear

If you want to tell me something, just tell me. Don't be shy. I'd be happy to hear it.


----------



## Orbiter

I wish I had the confidence and skills to just leave this stupid society behind and live in the wild or at least at a peaceful village.


----------



## Shawn81

I wish you'd approach me.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Orbiter said:


> I wish I had the confidence and skills to just leave this stupid society behind and live in the wild or at least at a peaceful village.


Me, too!


----------



## Orbiter

DiscardYourFear said:


> Me, too!


We have to concentrate on getting confident and independent in life.
Once you achieve that, you probably won't have any desire for any societal conventions at all, nor will you feel depressed about not attending those meaningless things.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Orbiter said:


> We have to concentrate on getting confident and independent in life.
> Once you achieve that, you probably won't have any desire for any societal conventions at all, nor will you feel depressed about not attending those meaningless things.


Oh, I've never much cared for societal conventions. I'd rather just live away from society, with the few people in the world that think like I do.
I don't think there are many, though.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Sometimes...I feel the absence of you like a vital organ is missing. A lung that needs to give me breath, a heart that needs to pump my blood, an eye that needs to see the obvious, a colon that needs to dump my ****.


----------



## SofaKing

DiscardYourFear said:


> Sometimes...I feel the absence of you like a vital organ is missing. A lung that needs to give me breath, a heart that needs to pump my blood, an eye that needs to see the obvious, a colon that needs to dump my ****.


I was really feeling the poetry right up til that last one...lol


----------



## TenYears

Heh. Yeaaaah.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

KyleInSTL said:


> I was really feeling the poetry right up til that last one...lol





TenYears said:


> Heh. Yeaaaah.


That was kind of the point. I do stuff like that sometimes.
I'm weird that way. :grin2:


----------



## coeur_brise

To be left alone because you did something wrong is understandable. To be left alone because you did nothing wrong, you were just being yourself, can hurt even more. This isn't to anyone in particular, just felt like saying it.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

You haven't reached out to me in a few days. I hope you're doing okay. I'm going to assume that you're busy at the moment, and I'm not going to bother you right now, though I might check up on you tomorrow just to say hi.


----------



## AnnaQ

Today I wore a pair of shoes Mon bought me 8 years ago. I first saw you 2 years earlier than that.
When we were closest I was in your arms, you were wearing sleepy red eyes.
I have kissed many people now; why you said "you are distracted when we kiss" I still cannot figure out.
So many cities, so many people have come into my life. Then I left, or they did. 
You are different; you are my recurrent disease; you are my deepest disappointment; you are my smothering ecstacy.

Today I am 11,139 km far away from you. There is no any more chance now, right? It's not like I don't know.


----------



## Ntln

I'm sorry. I don't know what to do. You have a boyfriend. I'm not the type to bother girls who are taken, and even if by some miracle they'd choose me over their current boyfriend, I would expect them to break up first. But, I want to be friends with you. You seem awesome, and I have so few people to talk to. Yet, I know part of me will keep hoping and waiting for a chance if and when you break up. And that makes me feel like an a**hole, because that's just not who I am. I just feel like whatever I do, I'll be a d***, because I either get closer to you with ulterior motives or I act distant and mean to you with no reason. I wish I could control these feelings better, and I'll do my best to suppress them.

By god you are beautiful though


----------



## Steinerz

I love you, please bare with me because i'm not very good at this but I am glad you understand me sweetums. I hope to make you very proud and happy one day and then for every day after that. Though I'm pretty sure you know how I feel cause I tell you about it a lot. I love your affection and when you tell me things you're thinking of and how you feel about when I do certain things. It's very arousing, don't stop being you.

Thanks for giving us a chance.


----------



## Lohikaarme

That no matter what even if you don't like me the same way I'll always be a friend to you the best I can & that I'll never betray your secrets. The world may have once chewed you up and spat you out but I hope I can at least be your platonic trusted companion in this mess. I think we'd be a little less lonely together, after so long being lonely apart. It's slightly weird and scary for girls to start dating each other if they haven't before but I'd be willing to give it a shot, if you give me your permission...


----------



## the collector

You are one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen in my life.I love your style.I love all your facial piercings.So hot.Your man is really lucky.

fffff wish I had talked to her more before she quit...she made my heart beat a 1000 times a minute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peace_love

the collector said:


> You are one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen in my life.I love your style.I love all your facial piercings.So hot.Your man is really lucky.
> 
> fffff wish I had talked to her more before she quit...she made my heart beat a 1000 times a minute.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awwww thats sweet. Crushes are the best!


----------



## 3r10n

Please forgive me.
I miss you more than anything in the world.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

If you love me, don't tell me you are willing to die for me.
Are you willing to LIVE for me?


----------



## Shawn81

I wish you'd approach me like I'm supposed to approach you, because you know I can't (whoever you are).


----------



## the collector

peace_love said:


> Awwww thats sweet. Crushes are the best!


not for me honey.Cos, I don't act on them 99.9% of the time.


----------



## ravens

peace_love said:


> Awwww thats sweet. Crushes are the best!





the collector said:


> not for me honey.Cos, I don't act on them 99.9% of the time.


and I don't act on them 100% of the time.


----------



## Mattsy94

You're no longer my crush, and I'm ****ing glad I don't see you anymore after what you said to me.


----------



## mishapisha

Ya know... we don't actually have that much in common. I think I only like you cause you're the only guy that talks to me + is nice to me + actually acknowledges me. This is a little sad. :/


----------



## Kevin001

DiscardYourFear said:


> If you love me, don't tell me you are willing to die for me.
> Are you willing to LIVE for me?


I really like this, really hits home for me.


----------



## Zosie92

I cannot wait for you to come home for Christmas. Can't wait to see you again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goopus

You're so pretty and I know you are so completely out of my league. I don't mean to come off as a creep in the likely case that I have come off as a creep. I just don't know how to talk to women. I'm sorry. I don't think of you that way. I like you for who you are more than anything else.


----------



## lisbeth

Sorry for crying. I get a bit overwhelmed by how much I feel about you sometimes.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Kevin001 said:


> I really like this, really hits home for me.


Yeah, well, my SO has said this to ME.
I am working so hard on living for him.
Living is hard. Death is easy.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

You have a beautiful mind and that's all that matters.


----------



## Ntln

I'll never see you again


----------



## Genos

life will go on without you


----------



## SilentLyric

arghhhhhhh don't make me feel this way, arghhhhhhhhhhhhh and I think you're maybe taken anyways I mean maybe not that I care or anything...ARGH / I want to cry.


----------



## Wizard Lizard

Would you relax a bit m80? It was just some friendly banter!


----------



## Cardboard Box

if i had a nickel for every time i stared at you i'd only have ten cents because you eventually found it annoying


----------



## SilentLyric

I should have sat there at the table at lunch. just being near you would be nice. You're so cool and hot, and funny.


----------



## nordision

In 7 years you were never curious even to see me, you never used to care about my existence, what's wrong with me?Why I'm not good?Why other guys who are in bars and they have a lot of girls, and they drink alcohool and they take drugs and they are jerks are better then me?

I think you knew all this time what's happening but you keept continue to talk about how much you love Mathew and after that how much you love Adrian and talking about your sexual life just to make me suffer, to torture my soul with a sadistic pleasure, you are a monster, you don't have a soul, you are not human, I opened my soul to you, you know everything about me, I told you about my problems, my most intimate secrets and you never gave a **** about them but instead of just telling me direct in the face to shup and you don't care you pretend to care about me and continue to let me talk, when were 14 and I used to tell you about Diana you never helped me I told you to not tell anyone and in the next second your yahoo messenger status sometimes was with some kind of joke about me and you told everything to Bianca and I'm 100% sure Bianca told this to other people too, you made all this city to laugh at me YOU SADISTIC SICK ****!!!AND NOW YOU ACT LIKE NOTHING HAPPENED!!YOU DON'T EVEN REMEMBER!!

I love you, I love you from all my heart and even if you did so many things to me and after 7 years you just told me to go away, I still think about you, I will always remember you, I hope we will see each other again in the sky one day and we will dance, kiss, hug in the eternity of the Kingdom of God, goodbye forever my love, I hope you will have a happy life and Adrian will make you happy I'm sure he is better then me...

I really want to cry now when I write this I miss this girl so much.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I don't know what I want anymore, I thought I knew.

Iv'e changed a lot. Iv'e done things and said things I can't take back. I don't know who I am anymore.

I just want love, the thing iv'e never had. It's been this way since iv'e been very young but I was ignored and I hated it.


----------



## bad baby

one of these days, i am going to figure out your poker trick.

i am going to make you notice me.

thank you for everything.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Dear m?????????,
> 
> I REALLY need to forget about you sweetheart, because you were only an online penpal and nothing more. I have found myself thinking of you far too often, and I cannot take this anymore. It's not you, it's me. No, seriously.
> 
> The fact that you are taken and reside in another country makes any chance of meeting you in person nearly impossible. I also still feel like I was being an annoying lapdog towards you recently when I messaged you.
> 
> I appreciate the conversations we have had, however, and I wish you all the best in your endeavors in life, especially in web development. Good choice. if you are wondering why I have suddenly dropped off the face of the earth, now you know.
> 
> Take care, hun.


The biggest challenge for people who meet and fall in love online, is distance.Specially if they live in different countries.Maybe if she wasn't taken you would have a chance with her.Maybe someday you will meet a girl who will live in the same country as you and maybe she won't be taken.It's so irrational to get attached to people online, yet we still do.It hurts when you're not even being allowed to look at their face, to hear their laughter, and not just through videochat, but in real life.Videochat is not the same thing...
Anyway. I hope you find love and happiness again.


----------



## SilentLyric

I hope work policy allows us to date. I want to try us.


----------



## Shawn81

I wish I realistically had someone to say something to here, rather than just posting about someone who doesn't feel the same way, or being a creep about someone who doesn't know I exist.


----------



## tea111red

Shawn81 said:


> I wish I realistically had someone to say something to here.


yeah, same.


----------



## Shawn81

tea111red said:


> yeah, same.


I suppose I could say things about women who don't know I exist just to vent. Or ones who I don't have a chance with. Which seems to be all of them. Ones with boyfriends. Whatever. None of that would make me feel better.

Why am I here again? Ugh. I'm having another loneliness crisis, and as usual, don't know how to handle it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

JustALonelyHeart said:


> The biggest challenge for people who meet and fall in love online, is distance.Specially if they live in different countries.Maybe if she wasn't taken you would have a chance with her.Maybe someday you will meet a girl who will live in the same country as you and maybe she won't be taken.It's so irrational to get attached to people online, yet we still do.It hurts when you're not even being allowed to look at their face, to hear their laughter, and not just through videochat, but in real life.Videochat is not the same thing...
> Anyway. I hope you find love and happiness again.


Thanks for the kind words. >


----------



## The Starry night

Would just like to say to him that our shopping list will always be on on the fridge door...take a pic of it before you go out. :/


----------



## tea111red

Shawn81 said:


> I'm having another loneliness crisis, and as usual, don't know how to handle it.


Me, too. I wish I could figure out how to cope w/ things better. I feel like I'm dealing w/ things worse and becoming more hopeless as the years go by.


----------



## Goopus

I just want to sit down and talk with you sometime, just the two of us. I want to get to know you better, the real you. That would make me happy.


----------



## Shawn81

tea111red said:


> Me, too. I wish I could figure out how to cope w/ things better. I feel like I'm dealing w/ things worse and becoming more hopeless as the years go by.


Yeah I got way worse as the years went by too. The last 11 years kinda never happened (long story) and I just stayed in my room, and I still feel like I'm in my early 20s. I can't really handle reality.


----------



## SilentLyric

no, no, no, not another time-wasting, energy-consuming crush....it probably is tho.


----------



## Shawn81

How I always end up feeling not long after developing a crush:


----------



## Apoc

I need a lobotomy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tea111red said:


> Me, too. I wish I could figure out how to cope w/ things better. I feel like I'm dealing w/ things worse and becoming more hopeless as the years go by.


We all need to have one huge group hug! :grin2:>


----------



## caelle

I would tap that so hard


----------



## DiscardYourFear

You are loved more than you know. If you knew how much, you would probably hate me. And it wouldn't matter, because I would still love you. My heart aches for you.


----------



## NoDak81

I'll check back when I get a crush.


----------



## harrison

Shawn81 said:


> How I always end up feeling not long after developing a crush:


I know the feeling. 

That's a really funny gif.


----------



## harrison

Most of you are far too young to hear what I want to tell her.


----------



## LostinReverie

don said:


> Most of you are far too young to hear what I want to tell her.


I don't feel this is fair.


----------



## DiscardYourFear

don said:


> Most of you are far too young to hear what I want to tell her.





LostInReverie said:


> I don't feel this is fair.


Yeah, I'm not.

opcorn


----------



## SilkyJay

I really liked you, and wish I could have gotten to know you more as a friend and whatever else may have come. You made my day to see you in the morning as cheesy as that sounds. and ya were a direct reason of me getting out of bed. Desperate much Jay? geeezo

I really do miss you already though. I hope you think about me from time to time as I do you. 

I wonder if I should reach out to you, but I think I know better. The age difference, everything. I can't believe I gave up so easily. Why didn't I ask you for your number in the countless of casual, but personal talks and hanging out at work? I don't know. The guy you met, the guy you seemed interested in, isn't even the real me, no where near the best me. This is what depresses me is that I have to show up with this me. this me sucks. I promise the interest you had in me was rightfully so. 

I think we really would've been a good fit as friends at least.


----------



## Ignopius

I'm no longer wasting any time or effort thinking about you.


----------



## harrison

LostInReverie said:


> I don't feel this is fair.


:lol

Well, it's just that it's a bit X-rated. I haven't seen her for almost 2 weeks.

My God.

I want to eat her alive.


----------



## ArtemisAg

*"Hi there, can we get to know each other."*

That would be enough for me


----------



## TenYears

I cannot wait to actually meet you. To hold you in my arms for the first time. To take care of you. To treat you like the princess that you are. To snuggle with you, to touch you for the first time. I hope it happens soon. But I can wait. We've waited so long already, I can wait a little longer if I have to. I can't wait to laugh with you, irl, and not over the f-ing internet. I'll settle for that for now if I absolutely have to, but I want more than that. Most of all I want to help you, I want to help you help yourself, I want to make sure you're OK. I know you're going through a whole, whole lot right now and I want to be there for you, I want to give you actual hugs instead of virtual hugs.


----------



## Farideh

In the words of Taylor Swift

"Why can't you see you belong with me"


----------



## SilentLyric

I love it when you tease me. I love it when you say hi to me. I just love you speaking to me. It makes my whole work day. It makes work not seem so awful.


----------



## xxDark Horse




----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'm sorry God doesn't want me to meet you.


----------



## tea111red

visualkeirockstar said:


> I'm sorry God doesn't want me to meet you.


Ha, I should use this line, too.


----------



## SilentLyric

noooooooo, we're just ignoring each other completely now! ME NO LIKEY.


----------



## Ntln

There's just one thing I wish I could ask you. I know I don't have a shot. You've got a boyfriend. We don't know each other. I mean nothing to you, and to me, you're just someone who caught my eye I have a little bit of trouble letting go of because of how hard it is for me to feel anything in the first place. I won't be pushy. I wish I could get to know you, even if we'd just end up nothing more than friends, but I won't be pushy, and I won't kid myself. But, please. Just... don't hate me. Don't view me as that guy who makes you feel uncomfortable that you just wish wasn't around. I know. I'm awkward, I'm creepy looking, I made a total mess of talking to you so you clearly know I was trying to hit on you. But I really am NOT the type of guy who is disrespectful, or pushy or unreasonable or whatever. I'll leave you alone, and if by some miracle you do decide you're okay talking to me, then I will be friendly and polite. I might be a bad person, I'm a sarcastic d*** with no tact and very little care about anyone other than myself, but the one thing I can say about myself is that I'm empathetic, and I'd never willingly do something that I knew would make someone uncomfortable. Just please don't see me as a creep or anything without even knowing me. Please. I'm not all that bad.


----------



## mattmc

Really, I don't know if it is a crush. I think it's more loneliness. But when I talked about us being closer, you said we were already pretty close. The thing is... I don't get that vibe at all.

It wouldn't matter so much if our conversations were less personal. Instead they are deeply personal. Which seemingly makes it that much more clear that I'm not a factor in your life.

While I do like you as a person, and want you to be happy, I can't keep talking about these things with you. It hurts too much because it reminds me of everything I don't have. Besides, I know you don't need me. You have a pretty full life and I don't even add to it. I'm just there. Or rather, not there at all.


----------



## knightofdespair

I wish I could tell her I miss her and Merry Christmas but she's dead and I'm stuck alone forever now.


----------



## bad baby

knightofdespair said:


> I wish I could tell her I miss her and Merry Christmas but she's dead and I'm stuck alone forever now.




:hug


----------



## DiscardYourFear

knightofdespair said:


> I wish I could tell her I miss her and Merry Christmas but she's dead and I'm stuck alone forever now.


Oh, dude. I'm so sorry. :frown2:


----------



## AllieG

Ey boi u want sum fuk? 





(I'm kidding if that wasn't obvious lol)


----------



## Cyan22

knightofdespair said:


> I wish I could tell her I miss her and Merry Christmas but she's dead and I'm stuck alone forever now.


I can't imagine what that feels like, sorry to hear


----------



## xxDark Horse

AllieG said:


> Ey boi u want sum fuk?


----------



## knightofdespair

gone astray said:


> I can't imagine what that feels like, sorry to hear


It is a tremendously empty feeling. People act like I should be all better and just go find someone else, but it isn't that simple. When you actually find someone you love and want to spend your life with, and then have to watch them waste away and die in front of you it is incredibly hard to start over. Every single one of my bills doubled or tripled and besides feeling sick to my stomach about dating again, I frankly can't afford it. I don't think I will ever be able to. My life went down the toilet 3 years ago and feels like nothing will ever make it worthwhile again.


----------



## SilentLyric

you didn't even say happy new years to me before you left. we've been talking less every day. my interest level is dropping off at this point.


----------



## tea111red

Where do I go to find you?!?!?!?! 

How can we be drawn together?!?!?


----------



## Maverick34

I will always be into YOU. No worries cutie :wink2:


----------



## Ape

I wish that I could hold you in my arms and talk the night away with you. I wish that I was stronger so that I could embrace you...

But love is temporary, isn't it? So then, what is the point of loving anyone at all?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm glad i could help you push your car out of the snow bank.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I don't know why I can't stop...

I wish I could go back to the time before...

It's hard because I still think everyday...

Iv'e changed... Iv'e become what I swore I would never become. And now I can't get out. 


I wish I didn't care, I wish I wasn't this way. All I want is the thing iv'e never had but have looked for it my whole life. The thing I could never have...

I guess that's why i'm jealous and bitter because I see you out there having fun and loads of people to choose from. And all I have is the internet, and it doesn't fill that loneliness void.


----------



## Konev

Did you have to insult me when I asked you out?


----------



## Konev

knightofdespair said:


> I wish I could tell her I miss her and Merry Christmas but she's dead and I'm stuck alone forever now.


Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## Perkins

You're currently holding my right arm captive but you don't know what I'm typing. I can't stop thinking how I'm really the lucky one. I don't know what I'd do without you, in all honesty.


----------



## meepie

Perkins said:


> You're currently holding my right arm captive but you don't know what I'm typing. I can't stop thinking how I'm really the lucky one. I don't know what I'd do without you, in all honesty.


That's really cute, happy for you two.:smile2:


----------



## Perkins

meepie said:


> That's really cute, happy for you two.:smile2:


Thank you, nearly 2 years later and I can't even really conceive of life without him.


----------



## LostinReverie

I wished you lived a whole hell of a lot closer to me.


----------



## Blondie1377

I Wish i hadnt of rushed things...and i wish i hadnt of read into that first kiss..I should have known you didnt want more. I should be used to just being a body. Just a person who is there.. But i do care about you..and i do want something with you..and that hurts..


----------



## sanspants08

You need to acknowledge the brain injury, the alcoholism and the seizure disorder before the combination kills you. 

That combination of beauty, entitlement, and good taste will only win you favor with other divas. Everyone hates them too. Get over yourself.


----------



## meepie

I am really lucky to have someone like you in my life. You have the ability to calm me down in my worst moods, stick with me through thick and thin, and make me laugh in my saddest moments. Plus, my mom loves you. I kinda maybe sorta wanna marry you when we're both financially stable... though that word scares me.


----------



## dune87

Perkins said:


> You're currently holding my right arm captive but you don't know what I'm typing. I can't stop thinking how I'm really the lucky one. I don't know what I'd do without you, in all honesty.


I bet he chained your arm to his and threw away the key after reading this post :3



meepie said:


> I am really lucky to have someone like you in my life. You have the ability to calm me down in my worst moods, stick with me through thick and thin, and make me laugh in my saddest moments. Plus, my mom loves you. I kinda maybe sorta wanna marry you when we're both financially stable... though that word scares me.


That's so sweet!


----------



## Maverick34

meepie said:


> I am really lucky to have someone like you in my life. You have the ability to calm me down in my worst moods, stick with me through thick and thin, and make me laugh in my saddest moments. Plus, my mom loves you. I kinda maybe sorta wanna marry you when we're both financially stable... though that word scares me.


This should be in the Top Ten posts of all time at SAS, if there was a Top Ten :nerd:


----------



## Stilla

I don't get along with you and I hope I find the strength to never contact you again.


----------



## tea111red

meepie said:


> I am really lucky to have someone like you in my life. You have the ability to calm me down in my worst moods, stick with me through thick and thin, and make me laugh in my saddest moments. Plus, my mom loves you. I kinda maybe sorta wanna marry you when we're both financially stable... though that word scares me.


That's really great you found a guy that treats you well and sticks by you. Sounds like a dream.


----------



## SilentLyric

_mmmmmm_ SENPAI!!! I was having a hard time at work but I loveddddd talking to you today.


----------



## meepie

tea111red said:


> That's really great you found a guy that treats you well and sticks by you. Sounds like a dream.


For now that is, I'm just enjoying the present moment. Nothing in life is certain!


----------



## xxDark Horse

Stilla said:


> I don't get along with you and I hope I find the strength to never contact you again.


ok.


----------



## xxDark Horse

meepie said:


> I am really lucky to have someone like you in my life. You have the ability to calm me down in my worst moods, stick with me through thick and thin, and make me laugh in my saddest moments. Plus, my mom loves you. I kinda maybe sorta wanna marry you when we're both financially stable...


Nah...


----------



## xxDark Horse

Perkins said:


> You're currently holding my right arm captive but you don't know what I'm typing. I can't stop thinking how I'm really the lucky one. I don't know what I'd do without you, in all honesty.


You're weird...


----------



## xxDark Horse

tea111red said:


> Where do I go to find you?!?!?!?!
> 
> How can we be drawn together?!?!?


You don't...


----------



## xxDark Horse

DiscardYourFear said:


> You are loved more than you know. If you knew how much, you would probably hate me. And it wouldn't matter, because I would still love you. My heart aches for you.


I don't know you sorry...


----------



## xxDark Horse

AllieG said:


> Ey boi u want sum fuk?


No...


----------



## truant

Just leave the money on the table.


----------



## Perkins

xxDark Horse said:


> You're weird...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Perkins said:


>


:haha that gif is perfect.


----------



## Kevin001

Just give me a chance and I'll show you what you're worth.


----------



## Elad

never would have worked long term.


----------



## Skeletra

I really enjoy your company. I like how you're easy going and don't take things too seriously, but I feel like we could have some serious conversations about the things we only joke about.


----------



## SilentLyric

I think I blush bad when I know you're near. I was looking up how you know you're blushing, and my cheeks felt warm today.


----------



## Skeletra

I was so sleepy when you left I didn't tell you I love you. I think you know though ^^. Still feel like I should have told you.
I feel a little odd that our first trip together will have such a significance to me. Sure you're ok with that? You will be an outsider most of the time, and things may get awkward at times. I know the language, but I'm a little rusty. Shouldn't our first trip together be to some place where we both are equally advantaged/disadvantaged?


----------



## iamthewill

No games
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## andretti

i think you like me but im not sure. i hope and think im going to see you today . if i do no more second guessing myself or leaving it up to you . im going to find out today if / when i see you.
Closeds mouths dont get fed and im hungry af.


----------



## andretti

andretti said:


> i think you like me but im not sure. i hope and think im going to see you today . if i do no more second guessing myself or leaving it up to you . im going to find out today if / when i see you.
> Closeds mouths dont get fed and im hungry af.


she wasnt hungry for me tho. i got dissed. she told me im good looking and shes likes me but she has a boyfriend. i told her "you just trying to be nice get out of here with that" " she said"no i really do"

so i said my peace, took my shot, now i dont have a crush on her anymore. onto the next.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I love the way you laugh.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Who the **** are you?


----------



## Pinkk3u

I wish you would stand up for me and tell your parents that its me you want to be with.... not some random girl they want you to marry... I wish you cared as much as I do


----------



## SilentLyric

even though we're not going out this sunday (guess I was naive in thinking you would ask me out), I'm still pretty happy. with past crushes, it was common that I didn't say more than a "hello." we actually get along and make each other laugh. I can't say that with people I've liked in the past. You're so sweet to me, and I still think you're the coolest guy I know. I'll take these nice memories as a valentine's day gift. if we never go out, that's ok, too. I'm not going to stress my mind out thinking about a relationship as the end goal and all the right romantic moves I failed to make anymore. I'm just going to continue getting to know people I like, that's enough for me. that brings me enough joy and peace. So thanks for helping me realize that. from, your cute crush.


----------



## Kevin001

What are you afraid of? Take a chance.


----------



## xxDark Horse

The next time I see you or the second to next time, i'm going to ask you out on a date. You will probably say no but I want you to understand that this is a big deal for me to even ask you out, iv'e never asked a girl out on a date before. 






And to my old crush: 

I checked out your Facebook profile the other day for the first time in a year, I see that you transferred colleges, that's really cool, what are you majoring in?. I also see that you're in a relationship, what is his/her name? 

I honestly regret never having gotten to know you better while you were still around, I bet that if it wasn't for my shyness and inability to hold a conversation with girls my age, we might have been pretty compatible. But I guess all I can do is ask the question what if? I'm a cool guy once you get to know me, the problem is getting to know me is the hard part.

Even if you have completely forgotten me and I never cross your mind, I don't think I will ever forget you. After you left and I sent that final message to you on Facebook, you became my inspiration because I never wanted another girl I had a huge crush on to simply walk away again. You see, I was sick and tired of never having any success with women, you don't know how many nights I cried because of how worthless I felt because of no success with women.


You were the final straw for me, you began the awakening whether I liked it or not and someday I will find what i'm looking for, not just love but also freedom.


Good luck in your new state.


As always, Live Long And Prosper.


----------



## Skeletra

Why is it so hard to talk about theese things. I don't want to blurt it out.. I don't want to imply pressure. I just want to have a calm, serious talk about some stuff. No jokes. I want to know where you stand regarding these things. Not that we have to jump into that right away or anything.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I expect you to say no, and I will admit it will probably be painful for me, i'm a sensitive person because I care so deeply about wanting to get somewhere with women. Just know that it took me a lot of willpower just to even message you, I hope that you understand.

I'm tired of not getting anywhere with women.


----------



## AllTheSame

This could so be...real....you know it, and I know it. You're a grown woman, and I'm a grown man and we both know that if given the right situation, the right circumstances....hell yeah. You have been teasing me, and I've been teasing you since we met. We've been flirting with each other since the day I met you, when you came up to me after a staff meeting in the corporate office ffs, and you told me you had to have my number, "in case you needed to call me for sales questions lmao". And then you ****** called me.

You got highlights in your hair before the next staff meeting we went to, which was yesterday and you looked like an angel. You absolutely _*owned*_ the navy blue dress you were wearing. You were dressed for business but you looked to me like you needed to take it off for pleasure.

I could so, soooo make you so happy I swear to God. You have no idea. I have played it out in my head so many times, how I would slowly undress you, caress you, kiss every, single, square inch of your naked body, worship your body for hours. *sigh*

Part of me thinks this is just gonna happen. It has to. And then part of me thinks this is a really, really bad idea. Idk.....


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I wish you were my little toe.
.
.
.
.
.
Cause I would like to bang you on every piece of furniture.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I really miss you. I understand you are busy, but it would be soo nice just to see you, if only for a hug. When we went to the beach we established such a rapport. We had great intellectual conversation and found through youtube that we share the same musical interests. I know I can't see you until Tuesday but I would still love to get some texts from you. I love reading through our texts. I am really sad and I want a hug but I am to afraid to pry you away from your work. I will always be thinking of you.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Oh my god I sent you a message on Facebook and i'm literally freaking out right now. 

I know it's pathetic but like my whole body is shaking, my palms are sweating, i'm listening to epic music to calm my nerves. 

Hey at least i'm facing my fears right? I'll check to see if you respond in like a few hours.


----------



## eveningbat

You left me two years ago, and now you turned up in my life again, as if nothing had happened. You boast about your work, your hobbies, your books, your piano music on You Tube and much more. What do you intend to do? Just take my time or break my heart again? Or do you just want me to be proud of you - a successful NASA employee and a perfect teacher of English you are? I don't understand your intentions, and you don't tell me what you want. But those might be just a few meaningless conversations anyway, maybe because you are simply bored...??? :huh


----------



## scooby

You disappear for a bit and I try to forget about it and move on. When I think I'm starting to get over you, you reappear and that feeling comes flooding back and I'm at square one and I have to deal with it again and again because you will inevitably go away for a bit. And the funny thing is I'm okay with it the moment you're back. I just like that you come back.


----------



## VanitysFiend

I love your freckles...


----------



## xxDark Horse

When I think of you I get a tingle in my pants!
makes me wanna dance!
makes me wanna smile!
ayyy gurl, come over to my place we can pwn noobs on cod, take over all da gyms in the town, and play Runescape

for a lil while.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That I miss you -






or


----------



## KILOBRAVO

to the other person i know: put simply, i think you need someone like me.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Bend over !

Am I doing this right ?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lets ride in the sunset and set camp near the bike trail to watch the stars at night.

I have good wine, but nothing to eat.


----------



## AllieG

You are a delicious, fantastic piece of specimen. I could drink you up any day. 

....









/lame joke is lame

I have no crushes at the moment though and I just wanted to join in the conversation lol.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ cute, lol.


----------



## maninabox

We've only had one date so far. I can't wait until our second. Our chemistry was undeniable. I think you are "the one", and I can sense you feel the same.


----------



## Kevin001

Let me show you what you're worth.


----------



## Virgo

Why are you so f***ing hot?

That's pretty much it.


----------



## The Library of Emma

Were you to exist, I'm sure we'd be perfect for each other :heart


----------



## xxDark Horse

I appreciate that you went up and talked to me and was friendly to me, even if you barely understand me. It means a lot to me. I just wish that we understood each other better, then maybe we could connect even more. The truth is, i'm not good with this interaction kind of stuff especially with women. To even hold a conversation is an accomplishment I probably couldn't have done a few years ago. 



I see so many men and women interacting with each other at college and in the college dorms, I wish that was me and I want it so bad! I can't help that, it's like a drug for me and nothing can take away the hunger! 

The want for love, the desire for companionship, iv'e longed for it my entire life so for someone to simply say stop looking, I don't know how to. And until I find what i'm looking for, nothing will ever take away the hunger!


----------



## Rainy Cakes

Come lay in my bed with me, I'd cuddle you so tightly!!


----------



## Kevin001

@CurrentlyJaded I like you a lot and I need you more than I need air.


----------



## 552569

Kevin001 said:


> @CurrentlyJaded I like you a lot and I need you more than I need air.


:mushy:heart


----------



## Kevin001

CurrentlyJaded said:


> :mushy:heart


How does my girl sound to you .


----------



## That Random Guy

*I Love You.*

If I ever had the confidence and nerve to straight-out talk to my crush, I'd tell her the following:

I'm interested in you.

After all the people I've come in contact with, I always find myself reflecting on the experiences I had with you.

I lost my mind trying to figure out why it was you annoyed me so much at first. Through my hate, I tried to block everything, even through you kept trying to break in.

I could write out a cheesy love poem, but I can't exactly express myself that effectively.

I want you to know that I worry about you. I think about you. I dream about you.

When I would hear of anything regarding you, my heart would accelerate. Just looking at your name stops me in my tracks.

This is one-sided and selfish, but I feel that there's a reason why I feel for you--why I think you and I could connect.

Maybe we can give us a chance?

And now I'll go cry in a corner...


----------



## Comeatmebro

You got a nice butt


----------



## Kevin001

I can't wait to see you. Hopefully soon.


----------



## harrison

I'm going to come up there and bite you.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Dear future girlfriend, 

The truth is, I can't wait to meet you. I know at times, I will probably suck and have no idea what i'm doing. But i'll get better, I always do.


----------



## Bawsome

I am sorry but i am not sorry, i am tired of bending over backwards to try to win you. doing things to bring you closer, changing my life and dreams, yes i face loneliness doing this but you make me feel lonely anyway and i am pretty sure that everyone is lonely in some way, so i will face it like i should always have faced it and like every one else should too, loneliness is not something we should fear, and i will take my first steps to doing things for completely my own purpose, i will leave you behind me and regret nothing and live a life that is completely free.


----------



## May19

"You're everything I want and everything I can't have"


----------



## AllTheSame

You are the bomb.com. I'm so, so, soooo sorry we work together. Goddammit, I just cannot win. If anyone, my boss, or his boss, found out there was anything but a totally professional relationship between us...my boss put it this way, "If you sleep with her, I will put a bullet in your ****** head". So. Yeah. There's that.


Why do you have to be so Goddamned cute? So irresistible? So funny? Just....turn me off a little bit, make me lose interest, because it's driving me crazy. But I don't think that's possible lol....


----------



## greentea33

AllTheSame said:


> You are the bomb.com. I'm so, so, soooo sorry we work together. Goddammit, I just cannot win. If anyone, my boss, or his boss, found out there was anything but a totally professional relationship between us...my boss put it this way, "If you sleep with her, I will put a bullet in your ****** head". So. Yeah. There's that.
> 
> Why do you have to be so Goddamned cute? So irresistible? So funny? Just....turn me off a little bit, make me lose interest, because it's driving me crazy. But I don't think that's possible lol....


:O Do you work for the mob or something.

If someone told me that I would do it anyways.>


----------



## AllTheSame

@*frankhassa* I might as well. There are people in my company that have turned down raises, promotions, flat-out refused to work for my boss. He mostly leaves me alone but he would kick my *** if we ever hooked up.

When I think I might do it anyway, when I think it might be worth a bullet in the head so to speak, that's me thinking with the wrong head lol.

The company I work for has a huge, huuuge sales team, but our team is only six people. They would find out if we hooked up. For one thing, the tablets they issue us have GPS tracking devices oc, and big brother is always watching you. People have been busted before...you have a guy and a girl in two totally different sales territories spending three hours together at the same store....or taking a three hour lunch together. It's happened lol.

I remember the day I told him I thought she was funny. That's all I said. He was talking about her, and I said "I think she's kind of funny, she's got a sense of humor". And he stopped what he was doing, and he turned and looked at me and said "If you *** her, I will put a bullet in your head".

I think he knew I wanted to *** her before I even knew I wanted to *** her.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I rarely ever see you online and when I do, I just stare at your name in the chat box until you log off. 

I never truly forgot may 12th of 2015, I haven't been the same person since. 

I wish I could take it away, the desire, the longing for love because it has caused me pain and frustration. It's like a prison. And we are all prisoners to something.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I know why you're avoiding me, it's because you think that I like you but you don't have the same feelings for me so you're becoming distant. That's understandable. 


Listen I know that you don't like me which is why i'm not going to waste my time trying to impress someone who I know doesn't like me back. There's just no point. Why obsess over someone who doesn't even care about you when you could try to find someone else who will give you the time of day?


----------



## Zatch

Tell me I'm pretty!


----------



## May19

I don't know how to stop loving you


----------



## Trooper

I may not have much, but what I do have, is all mine to give.


----------



## SusanStorm

To my boyfriend: I wish you wanted to talk to me. I wish you were open to solve our problems together with me. I know I'm not always easy to live with or be with,but shutting down on me makes everything so much harder,it makes me insecure and it makes me pull away.
I wish you would tell me that you miss me and that you're coming to visit me soon. I wish it didn't feel like I'm doing all the work. I wish you would be honest about the future and tell me what you want. Honestly,I am interested to know.

I'm not sure if this long distance thing is going to work if things doesn't change. I'll try to change and I'll try to work on things,but if you don't do anything I'm not sure how much longer I can do this.


----------



## Resergence

I may not be the best person but I am willing to dedicate all my time and energy and passion to satisfying you everyday of my life till my last I want to be happy and grow old with you.


----------



## noydb

Why did you have to be _nice_ to me? That's a surefire way to lead a mentally ill person on... Shame on you! :bah


----------



## May19

I know you're reading this right now.  You're amazing. You're truly amazing, and I just want to let you know how much you mean to me and how much you mean to the world even if you have a hard time realizing that. I understand what you meant when we had our last talk, and I agree with you. But I'm afraid that I can't just see you as a friend. You'll always have that special place in my heart. I'm sorry that I'm not really sorry about the way I feel. I'll try my best to keep the boundaries, but I will not love you any less because of it. And I know that this might be overwhelming to hear. Hell, you might think I'm crazy. But maybe that's the point. Maybe I'm just crazy for you. HAHAHA IM KIDDING. THAT'S TOO CLICHE for me to say. Sounds like I'm writing a script to a confession scene now like....

"You might think I'm crazy, and you're right. I'm crazy. But I'm crazy for you. I don't know what to do when you're around. All I can think about is being with you; having you in my arms, telling you how much you mean to me, and placing my lips on top of yours. You make me feel like forever is actually real. That I can spend the rest of my days with you. I can watch you grow over time, and you can watch me grow over time. And how together, we can grow along side each other as we held each other's hand down every step of the way. Wherever you are, I want to be next to you. And I know that I am because you're always in my heart. Every where I go, you're there even when I return back to home, you're there waiting. After all, home is where the heart is at. You're my home. Always have and always will be. I love you. And I hope that maybe someday, you'll love me back too and let me be your home" 

rofl XD I should just start writing confession letters for people. So much cliche that it's great. Anyway, if you are reading this, then I hope you're having a good day. And if not, always remember that you are loved. (obviously) And remember that I'm always gonna be there for you or at least try my best to be. Well now, I'm gonna go crawl in a hole and hope that I didn't make things awkward again ^-^;


----------



## PrincessV

Dear imaginary future soul mate,

I hate you for being so damn difficult. You're breaking my wittle heart </3 *****. Lmao JK. Hehehe omg I love you, let's go do something fun  

Haha but seriously... I'm so happy I found you and that you're mine. I will cut any ***** that even touches you. Let's go play some video games so I can beat your *** and embarrass you hehehehe. 

Also, when did you want to have babies? Do you think they're cute? I don't. Okay bye, until next time sweetheart.


----------



## VanitysFiend

Have u ever consider becoming a suicide girl...


----------



## xxDark Horse

Last year I tried to win gold, but all I wore was black that day. And from that moment on, I had a flame nobody could extinguish, and it almost extinguished me. But I learned to control it. And that is why someday I will be succesful.


----------



## The Library of Emma

My dear future love,

Run far, far away. You don't know what you're in for. so please.


----------



## railcar82594

Futile. The crushes I had in my life all went to some others. I hate life and dating because it'll never happen for me.


----------



## AllTheSame

It was fun flirting with you, talking last night. Miss you. I can't wait to see you again. Put my arms around you. I keep thinking how it sucks that I don't live closer to you, but really, you're not that far away. It just seems like it....because I'd like to see you every day. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I just wanted your heart to beat just for me, even crippled even dimpled would you make it boom for me?

And that day in the park meant more to me than any other living thing on earth.

Those precious few days that you were into me, meant so much to me. I find it hard to let go and move on. I just wish you could go back to those days. They weren't even that long ago. I just want you to want me again. I want to get over you, but I can't I never had closure.

I want to get to know you so much better. i feel like i only read the first page of an interesting book and then it was snatched away from me. Please come back. I promise I won't dissapoint you.


----------



## Zatch

Dude weed lmao


----------



## Bbpuff

I'll lay in the middle of the bed whenever I damn please! >:c


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

After a month of solid thinking about you... I think I'm finally starting to get over you. FINALLY  Obviously my pride and ego is dented for being ghosted on. It's the not knowing that drives you crazy. But I have a feeling I can do better than you.

But I still think you're really hot, so if you ever need someone to be a **** for you, I'm here.


----------



## noydb

**** off from my mind so I can have room to store other things in there.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Whenever I change my whatapp photo, I pray that you will notice and start a convo with me.


----------



## AllTheSame

You are pure awesomeness. You're one of the strongest, most intelligent, most resilient, caring and compassionate woman I think I've ever known...despite all you've been through, and you have been through your own version of hell. I seriously feel blessed to know you as a friend, even if that's "all" we can ever be, and nothing more than that. I feel like the luckiest man in the world for being able to kiss you all over, and hold you in my arms. I actually cannot believe your ex left you the way he did. He must have....lost his mind. Anyone who had you and then let you slip away is the world's biggest fool. I'd never let you slip away, I'd never leave you like that.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

*Thank god* that I don't have one right now.
I honestly don't want to be bothered _period_ at the present time. 
*#freedom.*


----------



## SilentLyric

so sorry for the selfish things I said.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

ZombieIcecream said:


> *Thank god* that I don't have one right now.
> I honestly don't want to be bothered _period_ at the present time.
> *#freedom.*


I'm so freakin jealous! Having someone live rent free inside your brain is the worst.


----------



## Kevin001

You got me going insane. :mushy


----------



## Overdrive

noydb said:


> **** off from my mind so I can have room to store other things in there.


amen


----------



## noydb

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> I'm so freakin jealous! Having someone live rent free inside your brain is the worst.


Well said!


----------



## Timeylordy

MetalheadFurry said:


> Same thing as this guy said...


Yeah! This person had it right, haha! I'm completely serious. Had a dream about this girl, the most vivid and lucid dream ever. Had it for 2 nights in a row and after several of years, I still think about that girl, crazy right? She's was literally my dream girl, haha.


----------



## Taaylah

You're confusing me, and I can't tell if you're lying


----------



## ShadowOne

I never know whether or not to show interest in someone. If it's not reciprocated (can't help but assume it's not), then future interactions might be weird which would suck since I wouldn't want to avoid being in the same place or anything.


----------



## gunner21

Thanks to you, I've lost faith in love.


----------



## AllTheSame

Please don't self-medicate. Calm down. Lie down. Close your eyes. Take a few deep breaths and try to let it go. Don't throw your phone against the wall. Don't do anything self destructive. Calm down. It will be OK. In five, ten years, is this going to matter? No, it's not. It's not a life changing event, don't let it get to you like it has.


And call me if you want to, need to talk. You have my number, ffs. I'm willing to talk to you. You know I have a phone phobia but you're one of a handful of people I will talk to, without hesitation. (((hugs))) to you.


----------



## Zatch

I don't see myself losing you anytime soon, so why the hell can't I stop thinking about it? It's tearing me up and I hate feeling this way over anybody.

Please just be safe. I feel like that's a silly thing to ask but if anything happened to you... just no.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

There's no remedy for memory your face is like a melody, it won't leave my head. Your soul is haunting me and telling me that everything is fine but i wish i was dead.

Cos everytime I close my eyes it's like a dark paradise. No-one compares to you, I'm scared that you won't be waiting on the other side..

There's no release, I see you in my sleep telling me I'm fine...


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Taaylah said:


> You're confusing me, and *I can't tell if you're lying*


Listen to your gut. It eternally serves as your compass. ;-)


----------



## blue53669

I love you so so so much but listening to you mouth breathe and chew loud makes me want to scream.


----------



## probably offline

Only one day left!


----------



## AllTheSame

I really miss you. I miss your contagious smile, your laugh. I remember the last time I was at your place, and I was laying on the couch (I was exhausted from helping you move, into a 2nd floor apartment, in the 100 degree Texas heat lol). I was lying there and you were beside me and you laid down with me, next to me. That....was....just perfect. You may not even remember it lol but I most definitely do. There was no other place in the world I wanted to be, but alone with you, right beside you, at that moment. I miss that. And. I want to slowly undress you and kiss every square inch of your beautiful body. I know you want to take things slow, but is it so wrong for me to want to do that? I know you say I can make you happy in other ways, but is it so wrong for me to want to slowly undress and caress you, and make love to you for hours? Is that so wrong lol? God you have no idea. I want to make you happy in so many ways. I just don't know if you feel the same way. I think you might. I think you might be starting to have feelings for me, feel about us like I do, in a way, but I think you're also scared. *sigh* Don't be scared. I swear to God I would never, ever do anything to hurt you. We've known each other for...what, two years now? We've been talking, texting, Skyping, FBing for that long at least. I have never done anything to hurt you in that time. And I never would. I understand though, because you are so much like me in some ways it's scary. You have serious trust issues, like me. I wish you'd take a chance though. I know you have already, in some ways. I just wish....that if you really do feel about us like I feel about us...I wish you'd tell me, drop me a hint, give me a clue. Maybe you have in some ways. I've had my hands all over you, ffs, and you most def do not seem to mind that, at all. You were....very happy with what my hands were doing, a few times. That was very, very obvious. I just wish....you'd let your guard down a little bit more. Trust me a little bit more. I guess it just takes time.


----------



## Taaylah

ZombieIcecream said:


> Listen to your gut. It eternally serves as your compass. ;-)


Thank you  I think I already know the answer, but don't want to admit it to myself because it's gonna hurt.


----------



## xxDark Horse

You never have time for me, always say you're busy when we ask to hangout. Yet you always have time for other guys, it seems like every other guy gets his chance but when it comes to me, you wont give me the time of day. 

I get it you're not interested, whatever... i'm not going to waste my time with somebody who won't give me a chance, why obsess about a girl who doesn't even like you back while she's out having a good time with other guys? I deserve somebody who's going to give me a chance.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

^ [ bro hug] thats really crap.... and she sounds very selfish. I knew one like that in the past. and as soon as there was another male (or males to chase or look at). suddenly I was forgotton about even though i was by far the best and most faithful and honest. 
funnily enough, she didn't like The thought of me talking to another females and used to accuse me I'd abandon her LOL. how contrary...?

but What's satisfying though is none of them wanted anything to do with her an she just came complaining back.to me.

anyway ..and she ended up alone and desperate and unable to manipulate me any longer. get rid of her like I eventually did... you'll be much better for it.


----------



## JustThisGuy

probably offline said:


> Only one day left!


 14 and a half days for me. :serious:


----------



## Kevin001

JustThisGuy said:


> 14 and a half days for me. :serious:


You have a gf bro? Hmm didn't know that, congrats.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I know I have to get over you but honestly my mind doesn't want to. 

Because then it'll mean the dream is over.

You were the closest I ever had to a boyfriend. And I cling onto the memories of when you were around like nothing else. 

The feeling of wanting someone who wants you is the best feeling I've ever known.


----------



## Overdrive

Why you're in my head ? Stop ****ing my head.


----------



## truant

Been thinking about you, I know you're still hurting,
Her face is on your wall, your pillow still smells like her hair
But I'm still no one, I'm not your star
So what do you care?
Been thinking about you, and there's no rest
****, I still love you, I want you in my bed
But I'm playing with myself, and what do you care
When the other women are far, far better
All the things you got
All the things you need
Who took you by the hand and dragged you to the show
Just so you could see her, honey?
Been thinking about you, I wish you were here
Those people aren't your friends, they just tell you what you want to hear
They don't know what I know, and why should they care
When you're not there?
Been thinking about you, and there's no rest
God, I still love you, lying cold in my bed
And I'm playing with myself, but what do you care
When I'm not there
All the things you got, I know they're what you need
All the things you want, I've bled and I'll bleed to get for you
Been thinking about you...


----------



## Karsten

oke


----------



## Taaylah

They say absence makes the heart grow fonder, but that's not the case for me. You took too long, and left me waiting around with no explanation. The radio silence was deafening. All of the confusion has lead to things fizzling out. At least on my end. And you're still trying to contact me. You're kind of a dick.


----------



## simplewrite

You know I'd do anything for you. I don't even care if you wouldn't do the same because you're literally the most wonderful guy this world has ever had the pleasure of experiencing, and you deserve all the happiness in the world. I'm not exaggerating. It kills me every time I see you spiral down into a pit of sadness. You deserve to be content with your life.

I'm not scared about caring too much for you anymore. I'm happy with where we are right now. It feels sooooo good to not have any more doubts over your love for me. Also, when I go into LA again in a few weeks, the first thing I'm going to do is head straight to your apartment. Then I'm gonna drag you into my car and take you to the Broad. Or LACMA. Or both. Or wherever, as long as I'm with you again.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm not falling for your facade.

Do you understand how much you've made me suffer? Do you care? I think you do, deep down.

I've been, I suppose, 'in love' with you for a solid 6 months. It's partially your appearance. You're stunning and I don't think you know that. That's fine, it's indicative of humbleness; one of various positive traits I see in you that you seem to.. repress.. for some reason.

I still don't understand why you decided to hurt me on multiple occasions, blatantly taking advantage of my vulnerable social position and my various mental illnesses that I trusted you with the knowledge of. I can maybe understand some of the ignoring, but there is a limit. I don't care what you have to say about it, but the simple fact is that it is courteous to be honest with someone as to why you're not talking to them. You have to realize that people like me have anxiety problems, and saying that you 'don't give a ****' does nothing but make you look like an immature brat with zero social intelligence. That's not who you really are, though you so badly seem to want me to see you that way. What is it? Insecurity? Rebelling against the world? Whatever it is, I don't buy the facade you put on. I listened to your interview last semester. I saw a different you. It was authentic. Pleasant. Passionate. Beautiful.

Maybe you saw that I saw a version of you that you perhaps don't want to show to the world. Why is that? I think it's wonderful. I wanted.. want.. to get to know that insightful, alluring soul. I'm still upset that you never gave me the opportunity. Instead, you decided to insult, mock, and hurt me. My struggle to get over it never ceases. My heart is still drawn to you. There has to be something it's being drawn to.


----------



## Taaylah

You're hurting me


----------



## xxDark Horse

I remember that picture we took on the last day of ever seeing you. I will admit, I never looked at it, my mom sent it to me and I only saw it for a brief glimpse. I know where the picture is at and I can view it anytime but I choose not to, at least not yet...

The truth is, the day I met you was the night where I was reawakened from my slumber. The cage which held me, protected me, kept me stable was broken. And there was no going back to the prison which protected me but as a result, I missed out on so many opportunities.


And someday I will be loved in return. I'm tired of being ignored my women! Missing my chance! When I tried to get Gold, all I wore that day was black. And maybe a moment of desperation and a lifetime of loneliness and regret is the spark I need to change my circumstances. Because love is a drug I have been deprived of for too long.

And I know my time is coming, iv'e made progress. 


So thank you for being the spark I needed, whether you realize it or not. 



Phantom out


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so in love with you and I hope you know.


----------



## SilentLyric

I am way too clingy.


----------



## AllTheSame

You're being kind of cold and pretty stand-offish. You're texting me, you'll text me if I text you first, but it's pretty short and quick and to the point. *sigh* This is why I feel like I get mixed signals from you....for the last two years? More than two years, actually. This is why I wonder what your real intentions are sometimes, and what you really want out of our....whatever it is we have....friendship, relationship, something more? Idk? I can't really define what it is because you blur all the lines. Sometimes you're a freind but sometimes you don't even fill the roles a friend would. Sometimes you seem like you want a relationship...but you seem too afraid, or too hesitant to make that leap, also. Sometimes....it seems like you're just there when you need me, almost. Idk. I do know that you don't seem to be giving much lately, at all...in any way. I mean, it seems like I'm doing all the giving, and sometimes it seems like I'm the only one that cares about "us"...whatever that means. You don't even text me anymore lol. I think sometimes if I didn't initiate the conversation (which usually goes flat, with you saying "I'm fine", and giving monosyllabic responses) then we wouldn't even talk at all anymore. Meh, maybe you just dgaf anymore. Maybe you just want me to go away. I mean, what else am I supposed to think, with the way you're acting lately lol. I guess so.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow

"ey b0ss can I habe de pusi pls?"


----------



## waterfairy

May19 said:


> I miss you. I miss talking to you. I miss hearing about your day, about your thoughts, and about your life. I miss everything about you. I miss falling asleep to the sound of your voice. I miss how we would read each other's mind. I miss it all. And it hurts to think about you. It hurts to think about someone I can never really have. I don't exactly know how to move on from you. And I feel like an idiot for holding onto the idea that I will wait for you until the day you like me back even if it takes my entire life. I just feel upset that you still mean so much to me when a part of me wish you didn't anymore.


Oh May  I'm sorry you're hurting. It's hard to lose the people we care about. But you'll find a guy who will appreciate you


----------



## Taaylah

I guess you're going to ignore me? I feel stupid. I don't know why I thought this would work out. It's been messy from the start (largely because of my anxiety). I guess I don't really blame you for not sticking around, it's not like I gave you much of a reason to. And some part of me did that on purpose.


----------



## SmartCar

:lol (_Jk_) I try to be polished, but I could go there :b


----------



## AllTheSame

Meh. I don't know who you are right now but I'm sure there will be another one, ffs, there always is with me lmao. Having a crush just sucks. It just...sucks. You'd think I'd have learned when I was 12 years old and had my first one, but nope. Thirty plus years later I still crush on women. God that's pathetic. The crushes are different of course but it seems like they mostly still end the same.

I need to learn to stick to real relationships. And stop trying to make crushes turn into real relationships. But. Meh. That has proven to be fun in the past....I said earlier they mostly still end the same but that doesn't mean all of them. I've had a couple that turned into FWB and Oh. My. God. That was just awesome....having someone you're very sexually attracted to being there for you, and you for them, 24/7 with no strings attached is amazing. Sometimes I wish that's all I still wanted. But no. Of course not. I have to want more than that.

I have a "little black book" so to speak with some numbers I could call. But....ffs, no, I'm not going to go there. I have an ex-fwb (is that even a word?) that would probably still hook up with me. It is almost a sure thing, ffs. But that's not what I'm after anymore.

It sucks to be single. I was talking to my boss earlier this week....and this guy has dated one woman, been with one woman his entire life. He's 60 years old, and met his wife and started dating when they were 16. And I told him you have no idea how lucky you are being married. It sucks being single. Dating sucks. I've said the same thing to my parents who've been married for almost 50 years.


----------



## Taaylah

Whatever. I'm over it. Please don't try to contact me in a couple of days like you always do after ignoring me because you're bored (but let's be real, you're far away now and can't get what you want from me, so there's a good chance I won't hear from you again). I'm not going to wait around or chase you. Have a great life and please leave me alone for good.


----------



## noydb

@Taaylah Honestly, you can do better. You _deserve_ better. :squeeze


----------



## Taaylah

noydb said:


> @Taaylah Honestly, you can do better. You _deserve_ better. :squeeze


Thank you :heart The logical side of me knows no one deserves to be treated like that, but some pathetic part of me still wishes he would reach out and contact me. When my phone lights up from a text I still have the tiniest bit of hope I'll see his name on the screen.

But yeah I don't know. I go back and forth from desperation to feeling like I'm over him and want him to leave me alone. It depends on the time of day really. When I have too much time to think is when I miss him the most. It all replays in my head over and over on an endless loop I wish I could turn off. Being alone is starting to get harder.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

SmartCar said:


> (_Jk_) I try to be polished, but I could go there :b


Same.
Boners for Bo!


----------



## KILOBRAVO

SmartCar said:


> :lol (_Jk_) I try to be polished, but I could go there :b


I'll have a burger too, thanks...


----------



## PrincessV

F**k u!!!!


----------



## waterfairy

PrincessV said:


> F**k u!!!!


:clap


----------



## Taaylah

PrincessV said:


> F**k u!!!!


 I need to be more like you. I will be channeling your spirit the next time this douchebag tries to contact me 0


----------



## xxDark Horse

Iv'e known you for nearly 2 months and I want to see if we could ever be anything so tomorrow, i'm going to tell you my feelings then ask you out on a date. Am I nervous? Yeah! But I have to take that chance because if anything years of being scared has taught me, it's that you have to take that risk. 

I'm done playing games, i'm taking the direct approach.


----------



## xxDark Horse

ShadowOne said:


> I miss having that deeper connection
> 
> Friends are nice, and rare themselves. But there's just a different level of existence that I feel you can only tap into with that person that like...if everyone on earth went away and it was just the two of you, you'd be totally fine.
> 
> Can't really imagine that ever being reciprocated again


3 years, 2 months, and 1 day from now...

Remember that day. It will be a special one.


----------



## Skeletra

1. I hate the way you eat potato chips. Take a break every now and then. You don't have to eat half the bag in 5 minutes. Take it easy.
*Chew chew chew*, *grab new chip*, *Swallow*, *chew chew chew* Repeat. Dude. Pause please. You're not in a race.

2. Ever since we had that 2 minute talk about those things, I've had a weird feeling about those stuff. Like we were watching "Friends" and the subject was a central part of the story, a little part of me wanted to just switch off the TV. Same when the subject comes in other shows, or movies.. and Ads. OMG. I could rant on, but I really really shouldn't. Not here, not now, not ever. This is cram it in a bottle stuff, that for some reason doesn't want to stay in it's respective bottle, damnit.

3. I'm sorry if I've been acting clingy lately.


----------



## Taaylah

xxDark Horse said:


> Iv'e known you for nearly 2 months and I want to see if we could ever be anything so tomorrow, i'm going to tell you my feelings then ask you out on a date. Am I nervous? Yeah! But I have to take that chance because if anything years of being scared has taught me, it's that you have to take that risk.
> 
> I'm done playing games, i'm taking the direct approach.


That's exciting! I hope it goes well. I'll be crossing my fingers for ya  Good luck!


----------



## kelseyyy

You don't like me back. You're very flirty with me, and you're bisexual, so I know that there is a possibility of you liking me back. You live 15 hours away, there's no chance of us meeting any time soon, but still, here I am crushing on you. I feel like I annoy you, and that I'm clingy, and that you don't care about our friendship as much as I do, and, last night you said something about a guy you have a crush on. I didn't really hear it, because I was focusing on our intense game of checkers, but I know that you don't have a crush on me, which I don't exactly understand. No, I'm not vain, I swear, it's just you recently came out to our mutual friends, and said that I'm the reason you're bisexual, and a ton more compliments that you give me every single time that we skype. I mean, it's not like I actually believe any of those compliments, I'm never gonna be free of my self concious thoughts, I really wish I could, and it's weird, because I've never had a bad thought about you, so why would I think that you would have any about me? I guess that's my logic, or lack of logic.. I love you and im glad that I have your friendship, even though I wish it was more.


----------



## WinterDave

That drunken night that I had with Wolfie meant nothing....

You are still the best thing on two legs....

Please come back....

I still have the rawhide and honey in the closet....

Daddy's been very bad....


----------



## Kevin001

Be prepared for the best weekend of your life.


----------



## Spindrift

You're the best thing on one foot.

Also, sorry about the diabetes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Skeletra said:


> 1. I hate the way you eat potato chips. Take a break every now and then. You don't have to eat half the bag in 5 minutes. Take it easy.
> *Chew chew chew*, *grab new chip*, *Swallow*, *chew chew chew* Repeat. Dude. Pause please. You're not in a race.


This is how it's done:






(sorry lol)


----------



## Carolyne

Persephone The Dread said:


> This is how it's done:
> 
> ?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>


?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Carolyne said:


> The full scene, even in Japanese, isn't even any less insane.


I know, it's great :') whenever someone mentions potato chips though I think of that, since we call them crisps here so I don't hear those words often.


----------



## Taaylah

xxDark Horse said:


> Iv'e known you for nearly 2 months and I want to see if we could ever be anything so tomorrow, i'm going to tell you my feelings then ask you out on a date. Am I nervous? Yeah! But I have to take that chance because if anything years of being scared has taught me, it's that you have to take that risk.
> 
> I'm done playing games, i'm taking the direct approach.


How did it end up going


----------



## Twilightforce

You are free to die now because I will never be with you.


----------



## loneyshreder

Its been 5 months since you left and only until now i am realizing that it was for the best 'cause you never wanted to comitt even after a 4 year relationship, i offered you everything i am even what i could have been, but you throw it all away, and when its been some really hard times being by myself and thankfull this happened. I don't have hate for you or anything like that i really want you to be happy after this, but please don't ever try to comeback beacuse you already lose your chance.

I wish we never met.


----------



## noydb

Ugh please stop being so cute.


----------



## BAC

You have me lost for words. Every time I want to put into words how you make me feel, my mind goes blank with excitement. I have never felt like this towards anyone else in my entire life. Though my feelings have so far been left unspoken, I know you can see it my actions, I know you can see it in my eyes. I hope someday soon you can hear me tell you, and know how genuinely I feel for you. You're special, and that goes beyond any description of you that I could give. All I know is that you make me happy, and I care about you from the bottom of my heart.

I'm head over heels. 

(Sorry for the sappy post. It may even be a little over the top, but I just really needed to vent this..)


----------



## The Library of Emma

Since you don't exist, i suppose i'm free to tell you i wish you were part of a brit-pop boy band. because those are cool.


----------



## The Library of Emma

BAC said:


> You have me lost for words. Every time I want to put into words how you make me feel, my mind goes blank with excitement. I have never felt like this towards anyone else in my entire life. Though my feelings have so far been left unspoken, I know you can see it my actions, I know you can see it in my eyes. I hope someday soon you can hear me tell you, and know how genuinely I feel for you. You're special, and that goes beyond any description of you that I could give. All I know is that you make me happy, and I care about you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> I'm head over heels.
> 
> (Sorry for the sappy post. It may even be a little over the top, but I just really needed to vent this..)


sweet, but not sappy  it's nice to know people still think this way.


----------



## rainpaw

You're not fun to be around when you drink and you can't handle alcohol as well as you think you can.


----------



## Wolfology

I'm sorry.


----------



## kageri

You are lazy, clueless, and while I initially thought I liked your family they are unsupportive and I guess "self" absorbed is wrong but if you aren't a blood relative or very open in conversation while married to a blood relative they couldn't care less how hard your life is or have any desire to help. Also, they make crappy food for the holidays. You just grew up on it. 

What I do plan to say: your family will make tolerance and room for my lifestyle or I'm going to my sister's for every holiday event starting this year. At least she can cook and accepts my dogs as part of the package.


----------



## May19

I want to say that I don't love you anymore, but I'm afraid that if I say it and the feelings come back, I will beat myself up even more. Overall, I think I've been getting better. I'm trying to expand my network by attending more events and going out with more people. I'm still living that solo life, but it's been getting better. I think I'm finally going to be okay now. So if everything goes well, I guess I can say this is probably going to be the last time I'll write about you with these kind of feelings still attached.


----------



## Kevin001

You make me want more in life, thank you.


----------



## NeuronAssembly

WinterDave said:


> That drunken night that I had with Wolfie meant nothing....
> 
> You are still the best thing on two legs....
> 
> Please come back....
> 
> I still have the rawhide and honey in the closet....
> 
> Daddy's been very bad....


This guy :haha

Oh, and to the thread, eh, if I had a crush I doubt I'd want to let them know I was crushing on them, so unless if I felt there was some mutual interest there, I just wouldn't say anything. And I don't have a romantic partner soooo :smile2: yay me :crying:.


----------



## Taaylah

Hi I'm an idiot let's start over please


----------



## Don Aman

I had a dream the other day that you asked me to tell you something about myself. I got so excited by the notion of you taking notice of me that I immediately woke up.


----------



## Moxi

It was a stupid fight, anyway. Sorry you went to bed thinking about it.


----------



## NotTheBus

your left leg is christmas, your right leg is easter, can i cum between the holidays?
even tough i dont have one yet

Poslano sa mog LG-H440n koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## xxDark Horse

It was November 22nd when I asked you out on a date, I was scared and nervous but I finally had the courage to send you a message asking you out on a date. An hour passed before you read and messaged me back only to inform me that you were seeing another guy. I was upset, I started crying.

The reason I was upset is because I felt like you had never given me a chance, the second time I ever met you, I saw you on Tinder and as we were driving with your group of friends, you talked about guys as if you were looking for somebody and I wanted to be THAT guy because I was sad, I was lonely, I wanted a girlfriend. And that’s why it hurt when I saw you with multiple guys, first Wes, then John, then James and when I overheard your friend talking about how you were making out with another guy and I was so upset and I continually tried to ask you out only for you to say you were busy and when you said okay, you brought a friend along. Do you understand how that made me feel? I just feel like you never gave me a chance, and that’s why I was upset. You passed me up, and nobody likes being passed up!

When I received that snap of you with another guy, the last thing I ever said to you was The longer you wait for something, the more you appreciate it. Someday i'll get that opportunity. 

And I hope i'm right.


----------



## xxDark Horse

But you can date multiple people, you never gave me that ****ing chance! Do you know how the **** that makes me feel?! I'm done with you, I don't even want to talk to you or associate with you! The less I think about how you're seeing and ****ing other guys, the better off my mood will be. Let's hope we don't talk again, or else I will probably say something stupid out of anger and then you'll tell everybody and then other girls really won't like me. It's best I keep my damn mouth shut!

It always bothers me how the girl I like, there's always some other guy involved and it seems like she always chooses him. I always get hella paranoid that she's out ****ing other guys, I don't even like to think about it.


----------



## soulless

"I absolutely love your beautiful fiery ginger hair, can I buy you a coffee sometime?"


----------



## Kevin001

You complete me, can't wait to see you again.


----------



## alwaysworthy

You know how to communicate and you're affectionate beyond words. The cuddles and the kisses, and especially our intimacy is just unbelievable. We're both hesitant to get attached to each other due to my past but I can already tell we are too addicted to each other. We can't stop touching hands and I love the way you kiss me every time you bring a smile to my face. I have way too much fun with you and love how we just don't want to leave each other's side when the day comes to an end. Chris, thank you


----------



## pied vert

"ended" it with him a while ago now, but sometimes a song comes on on shuffle that he recommended to me, and I don't just remember him from my memories, but I think about how he would be relating to that song were he listening to it, I wonder what he likes about it, and all of it is so mysterious that I continue, after all this time, to fall inconsolably in love :\


----------



## Riff Raff

There is a lady that I met at the beach a few times recently. She always comes over and sits with me and we chat and hang out. Well recently I have come to the conclusion that she might like me and I like here too. So I want to ask her out next time I see her. 

I hope she says YES > because I have been lonely for a long tine and I am tired of being lonely


----------



## SadSADMan

Inner thoughts: "You've made a stupid mistake, what exactly are you expecting?" because she turned me down like a fool. I dated her one time then she ignored me forever more. 99% of women find me physically attractive, so what exactly is she expecting to get, a Calvin Klein runway model?

Should've known she has ****ed standards by the fact she's been looking for love for so long. She's so hot she obviously has a lot of male interest, yet she still is single? And turned me down because of my looks when I'm considered hot by almost everyone? Most girls call me handsome, model hot, yet the second she saw my face she looked at me like I was the hunchback of Notre Dame. Really ridiculous tbh.


----------



## pied vert

SadSADMan said:


> Inner thoughts: "You've made a stupid mistake, what exactly are you expecting?" because she turned me down like a fool. I dated her one time then she ignored me forever more. 99% of women find me physically attractive, so what exactly is she expecting to get, a Calvin Klein runway model?
> 
> Should've known she has ****ed standards by the fact she's been looking for love for so long. She's so hot she obviously has a lot of male interest, yet she still is single? And turned me down because of my looks when I'm considered hot by almost everyone? Most girls call me handsome, model hot, yet the second she saw my face she looked at me like I was the hunchback of Notre Dame. Really ridiculous tbh.


if she's looking for love, she may be interested in more qualities than looks. not necessarily a bad reflection on you, you two could just be incompatible.
if you're up to it, you could ask her why, politely, so that you know what it is for next time.


----------



## pied vert

OOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH man is this the thread for me.

to my dear friend, who may be my friend, a good friend, or even a worthless stranger to me, which one it is I am not sure. you are a wild wild wild deer / wolf, again, I am not sure which one, and I am crazy for you, but I hate thinking about chasing you or being chased by you. I don't like hearing you plead for me to talk to you again. I never plead for you because I am so afraid of what that will feel like. If I were to let honesty run forth I'd probably verbally lay my body out for you to do whatever you wish. 

It hurts me to say that when I'm in pain,
I want you to feel the same.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

SadSADMan said:


> Inner thoughts: "You've made a stupid mistake, what exactly are you expecting?" because she turned me down like a fool. I dated her one time then she ignored me forever more. 99% of women find me physically attractive, so what exactly is she expecting to get, a Calvin Klein runway model?
> 
> Should've known she has ****ed standards by the fact she's been looking for love for so long. She's so hot she obviously has a lot of male interest, yet she still is single? And turned me down because of my looks when I'm considered hot by almost everyone? Most girls call me handsome, model hot, yet the second she saw my face she looked at me like I was the hunchback of Notre Dame. Really ridiculous tbh.


It happens to a lot of people, more common than you think.

I believe preferences. I learnt women tend to look for someone much like themselves looks, personality wise (from noticing what they are attracted to and what they are not attracted to). They can drop you just because you don't act like they do or look like them. It can be as simple as haircut type, body type, face type, personality type, culture, etc. Men are no different.

The thing is you won't be everyones cup of tea, even if you have model looks. Just there is no one look, personality type that suits everyones taste.

That's what dating is all about, finding your one match.


----------



## BAC

We haven't had many opportunities to see one another at work lately, but I can't stop thinking about you all the same. If opportunities don't present themselves soon, then I will make my own. I care about you too much to just sit back and not do anything about it. 

I hope you're doing well, and I hope that we can see one another soon.


----------



## slickyabra

"Can you at least move on and forget about it?"

This can one way, the other way, or both ways.


----------



## BAC

Sometimes falling in love sucks. I hate the idea that all my feelings towards you could be for nothing. I hate the idea that our connection may never be put into plain words between us when it's clear as day that we feel things for one another. I'm sick of falling in love and then failing _every single time_ to bring things to fruition. Please, just for once I want this to work out alright.

(Most of this post is simply me venting opposed to something that I would actually say to someone)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I wish I could facilitate more conversation between us.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I can be superman if you let me, if you give me the opportunity. It hurts to not be given a chance, it hurts to be passed up, it hurts because I feel like I can be a great guy, I can be superman if you let me! And just one stupid mistake, one stupid mistake is not representative of who I am as a person. 

I want to be the man who changes everything about what you think, I want to be a good man, a good boyfriend, I want to be good at everything. All I need is one chance, one girl who says yes and I promise I won't take it for granted.



It feels like a punch to face when you talk about how lonely you are, how you wish you had someone yet I try to talk to you and try to show interest but you won't return it.

And don't get me wrong I know you're not interested but it still hurts, it feels like something is wrong with me. Especially when you mentioned how you don't have very high standards.


----------



## xxDark Horse

You know what? Sure I got rejected but i'm going to continue to stay happy, to stay positive. I don't want to fall back into the darkness which plagued me for most of 2016. I'm happy that I put myself out there, that I tried because that's something I could have never done a year or two ago. 

Someday i'll get a yes and get the opportunity but for now, i'm going to focus on the things that actually matter right now.


----------



## Shadow5

The way you treat me feels like I am the center of your world, and that you love me, deeply. Then why have you never said these three words?


----------



## Moxi

The solution to not spending enough time together is not to offer to spend an entire day off together but otherwise change nothing. It's to take more time to connect throughout the day, to get to know each other better, and stop wandering off during conversations. A successful LDR isn't built off scheduling in time once or twice a week when your girlfriend complains of being lonely and leaving the relationship to fend for itself in the meantime.

Your solution is like if a spouse asked you to help around the house more, and you offered to spoon feed them and wipe their *** but ignored the dirty dishes every night after dinner. You are so far missing the point I don't even know what to say to you some days.

I truly don't know if you don't care, or are really just this confused about women and relationships. I don't know if I can deal with any of the possibilities.

I talk to everyone else more than I talk to you. When I cry because I'm lonely and afraid of life they're there for me and you're not. You can't fix that with an afternoon of gaming.


----------



## CallmeIshmael

To my crush:
I really want to talk to you, I know that's not possible. I don't know what else to say. I hope you enjoy a happy life, you deserve it.


----------



## xxDark Horse

You suck!


----------



## Cashel

xxDark Horse said:


> You suck!


I think you forgot a comma.


----------



## discoveryother

sometimes i don't even really like you. when we skype all you do is list facts about what has happened and what will happen. emotional intimacy is almost non-existent. i kind of moved in with you because i was scared of finding a new flat with strangers. i fantasise about cheating on you sometimes, even though i wont ever do it. i will wait until you come back and then try to sort out what is going on. you are stability and boringness incarnated. you are always there for me and you are always making me less lonely, which i am grateful for. but there is no passion. this isn't going to last a while lot longer. i need to be in something more meaningful.


----------



## May19

to a slight crush: 

We need to stop giving each other the cold shoulder. Can we please just talk it out? What happened? I mean I get it, I ignore you and looked away on purpose when you waved at me on campus, but that's only because you ignored me in our dorm in front of bunch of people and acted like I didn't exist earlier in the week. I thought we hit it off great? But now every time we see each other, you roll your eyes and try to get as far away from me. Yeah, I guess it was ****ty of me to say "triggered" when I saw you the other day and you overheard me. I know I'm overreacting, but I also have feelings too. 

I don't understand how you went from this sweet funny guy that would smile and wave at me to this cold guy who acts like I don't exist. And I see you do it too. Especially during breakfast and I see you sitting with your friends. I'll see you and you'll see me. We'll make eye contact until your friend catches on and look at me before you look away. Stop treating me so cold!! I want the nice warm guy back D:


----------



## feels

I wanna pinch your booty so bad but I don't wanna wake you up lol


----------



## xxDark Horse

I'm doing this for you, i'm doing this because I failed that day. I always remember the last day I ever saw you, it may not be significant for you but for me, it was a very significant day.

The day I met you there was an awakening. And from that day on, I knew I had to change to get what I want. 


So now, it's my turn to shine an I have 365 days to do it. Wish me luck.


----------



## SilentLyric

praying that we can see each other this weekend. winter and long drives suck.


----------



## Kevin001

You literally have my heart, I love you so much.


----------



## Kevin001

Everyday I'm thinking of more ways to say I love you.


----------



## GChopsticks

I really miss you. Something happened a few days ago, and I have been trying to come up with a solution to dealing with it. I know that we both feel upset, and both feel that we were right in this instance. So instead of worrying about who was right and who to blame, I was hoping we could just agree to disagree and move past it. I feel hurt now, and have been abused my entire life, which is why I refuse to apologize. I have been apologizing my entire life, only for these apologies to have been mistakes. I really want to work this out and see you again. I have never felt the way I am feeling now about anybody before. You are constantly on my mind, and I don't want to lose you over something small. I am angry, and all I want is to be understood and my feelings to be respected. It will be much easier for me to reciprocate. I really like you, and want to give myself to you, but it's hard for me to forget the past. I hope that I will hear from you, and that we can start over.


----------



## GChopsticks

I want to respect you and your feelings in the same way. I want to have an equal relationship. I hope I can also be enough for you.


----------



## DannyD95

for starters I wish she existed, but this is to the girl I am texting some and even though she is really more of a friend I wish each and every day she was more. I wish I could have told you a long time ago how I really felt and that I like you. You bring so much happiness into my less than exciting life.


----------



## feels

Thanks for putting up with my stupid *** all these years. I think you might be a like a soulmate or whatever.


----------



## Revenwyn

I'm a widow. 

Sometimes I just think about how he looked that last day and I cry because he looked awful. I didn't even want to visit him that last week because of how bad he looked. 

Sometimes when I can't sleep that image flashes in my head and I start crying, even if I have otherwise been okay. 

It has nothing to do with you. It doesn't mean I don't love you or that I'd rather be with him again, because to be honest, I do love you more. 

But it was still very traumatizing to me going through that illness with him and seeing how he basically looked like a bloated corpse being sustained by machine, skin peeling off in several inch sized chunks. And so I cry sometimes at night. I'm sorry.


----------



## Twilightforce

I love you.


----------



## Zatch

I'm just having fun with my friends, something that takes my mind off the crushing loneliness of you being on the other side of the country. When I'm with you it won't be like this at all.

There's an obvious rift between us as it stands. I don't want to say I'm sorry for this because I've done that once before. Now I'm just feeling like a burden on you.

I don't feel like I should be forgiven but you know how I am...


----------



## Revenwyn

Revenwyn said:


> I'm a widow.
> 
> Sometimes I just think about how he looked that last day and I cry because he looked awful. I didn't even want to visit him that last week because of how bad he looked.
> 
> Sometimes when I can't sleep that image flashes in my head and I start crying, even if I have otherwise been okay.
> 
> It has nothing to do with you. It doesn't mean I don't love you or that I'd rather be with him again, because to be honest, I do love you more.
> 
> But it was still very traumatizing to me going through that illness with him and seeing how he basically looked like a bloated corpse being sustained by machine, skin peeling off in several inch sized chunks. And so I cry sometimes at night. I'm sorry.


I told him last night. We're long distance. He just wishes that he could hold me when I get this way.


----------



## BAC

Having the opportunity to spend some time with you is enough to brighten my whole day.


----------



## xxDark Horse

Live long and prosper, to the girl who started it all. 

I saw today you were in a relationship and it brings me back to early 2015 when I was too shy around you and it took me a lot of courage just to even strike up a conversation. I still often imagine us together and what it would have been like. 

And in a way, you were the reason I got braver with women. After you left I started using Tinder, I started asking girls out, I started trying to date because I thought it would make me forget you and I will admit, I failed. I was ghosted left and right while all of my friends were out getting dates and I became super depressed throughout 2016 because I thought no girl could ever like me only to rise again.

You may have forgotten about me and barely even know me but I will never forget that day in the middle of May because I don't want to let another girl simply walk away ever again. So let my failure be my motivation.

And that little chance we ever cross paths again, this time it'll be different but i'm not counting on that day. 

I will find someone someday but until then, I need to focus on myself. I got so caught up in trying to find love that I lost who I truely was.

As always, live long and prosper.


----------



## Wolfology

I'm sorry I hurt you. Even though I know you're long over me, I wish you would forgive me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Hi


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I dont know how to forgive myself when i wasted so much on someone who doesn't give a crap about me. and i know you're surrounded by hot girls all day, and i look like a potato next to them. gosh - how could i have of ever of kidded myself that you liked me. no wonder you ghosted me.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Dear cruszh,

it's tragic but I have to face the truth I guess, and live ever more resigned to my fate. its too late to put up a fight, I thought I was strong but as hard as I try I can't break away. there's no way out nothing can help me now lust's got a hold of my heart.


----------



## Genos

maybe this was a bad time
maybe it just wasn't meant to be
maybe it's maybelline


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

It's easy to say memories fade, but I'm still missing you, nothing's changed.


----------



## Mc Borg

I love you, Jeff.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

I avoided looking at you today because I can't force myself to smile at you because I know feel nothing for me. I can't be arsed playing your games anymore and although I find you attractive, I sit here wondering why I ever developed feelings for you.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Dear crush,

All my dreams have come to nothing. Who would have believe the laughter that we shared we be a memory. And do you ever think of me and how we used to be? I know you're somewhere else right now and loving someone else no doubt. Are you breaking someone else hear because you're taking my love where you are.


----------



## SparklingWater

I wish I had a crush. Sometimes those are so nice. Meep meep


----------



## xxDark Horse

I saw you the other day as I was heading to the gym to workout and that's when I got upset. No wonder I benched press more than I normally did. I'm always stronger when i'm all fired up!

And it got me to thinking how I was upset after you ghosted me after we went on our date because I honestly thought we had a lot in common. Even though it's been a month ago since it's happened, I still think about it from time to time. I often wonder why you ignored me afterwards. What did I do wrong? What could I have done better? I should have been more confident, should have made more eye contact. 

Or maybe you rejected me because you weren't simply attracted to me physically. Maybe you thought I was too short, too skinny and there was nothing I could have done to change your mind about me. Maybe you wanted a tall and manly country guy and I didn't fit that bill. 

Maybe i'm just tired of being written off because I want to take it seriously but no girl seems to take me seriously.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Here and now I wanna be the one for you, in everything you want me to. Because I couldn't live if we're apart. Let's tear down the walls together, it's better late than never. I know that we will find a way.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Come together, right now, all over me.

oh &
SUP CRUSHES :heart :yes :um :no :boogie :mum :stu :wel :hyper


----------



## Omni-slash

I don't, but if I had one, I'd tell her that I want to make sweet passionate love to her.


----------



## Genos

idk why i miss you, you never gave me the time of day homie ****
you were ****ing horrible to me but you were also my first everything and it sucks that i will be a distant memory in years to come but you will be a familiar presence branded into my mind till my brain deteriorates


----------



## AllTheSame

My boss' boss is really kind of cute. Not every woman imo has "cute" going for them but she does and she's not much younger than me. I would so, so hook up with her, but that would obviously be career suicide even if it was possible, even if she was interested...which she is most def not. Her whole personality is cute, but she doesn't "try" to be cute, she just is. I'm not crushing on her or anything but I guess she's the closest thing I have to a crush right now. She's pretty high up on the corporate ladder where I work, also. But she's approachable, she's not a cold fish. I don't even know how many teams she has, or how many salespeople under her....I'm guessing hudreds, at least. So yeah I have a better chance of getting struck by lightening. But if I thought I had a chance I'd tell her how beautiful I think she is, inside and out, and I'd tell her how happy I want to make her. In a way. And what I mean is in my own little fantasy world lol. Not a chance that's ever happening. But, meh, that's why the call them "crushes".


----------



## Canadian Brotha

In another life I'd make you breakfast in bed and then cuddle the morning away with you


----------



## solasum

Let's get married and become recluses together!


----------



## ljubo

Lets try the 69 .


----------



## SparklingWater

Almost a month later and you still don't exist lol


----------



## Ominous Indeed

would you please answer


----------



## BAC

I don't know if our situation is truly complicated, or if that's simply the way that I'm making it. I don't even really know the extent of your feelings toward me. It seems that I should be patient and cautious in expressing my affection for you, and yet that has always been my downfall. I don't know if I could bear to have that happen with you. You mean too much to me. Regardless of whether or not we can ever be together I just want you to know how I feel. 

"I feel close to you, too."


----------



## xxDark Horse

I hope your valentines is great and that you enjoy it. I'm still reminded of the last day and instead of beating myself up because of what I didn't do, i'm going to use my failure as inspiration so that the next time, I won't make the same mistake.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Hi Crush! You don't exist yet - hurrah!!


----------



## T-Bone

You've made yourself so unlikable i can't even crush on you anymore. Your plan worked. Thank you.


----------



## momentsunset

Thank you again for a lovely valentines day. I appreciate it probably more than I let you know. Also you are so very cute.. like damn boy.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Shoutout to my Ex-Crush

Thinkin of using a ouijah board to find out why you ghosted me.

Ha.ha.haaaa.


----------



## AngstyTeenager

I've never clicked with somebody as much as you, we can spend hours talking, and I hope our relationship lasts for a long time. We've spoken about our feelings, we've spoken about everything. I know you're not ready, but whenever you're ready, and if that day comes -- I'll be ready to be in a relationship with you. I've never experienced anything like this before, and it's been on my mind lately.. I've never developed romantic feelings for anybody before, and it's a strange feeling.

I wish we could move past the stage we're in right now, although I like us being best friends, I wish we could be lovers instead without ruining our relationship. I'm a depressed person but whenever I'm with you, I'm happier and I've never been with someone that can just make me 'change' in an instance. I think I'm actually in love with you. (I also hope that you're okay, you abruptly left when we were chatting, but you did say you were tired. Probably passed out again.)


----------



## Kevin001

Use me like you about to lose me.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Dear kinda crush,

I don't wanna risk a hello to get another goodbye.


----------



## simplewrite

Recently, right before I fall asleep, I've been fantasizing about going on dates on you. I think the ideal date with you would be the two of us taking a long walk on a secluded beach. We could climb the rocks together and watch as the waves constantly crash against them and then pull back again. And we'd be sitting side by side, our hands interlocked and my head gently resting on your shoulders, as we look out on the infinite ocean in front of us. Sometimes I also imagine myself serenading you with the ukulele even though I'm terrible at playing it, or the two of us sitting on your bed and in the middle of a deep conversation while unbelievably late at night, or you falling asleep next to me as I lay in your arms and massage your back because you were always talking about how much you wanted to have someone to cuddle with. 

In a different universe we're probably together doing all of these things and laughing at the absurd possibility that in another universe, we might be apart.

(jfc this is soooo sappy ugh)


----------



## SparklingWater

Smh.



realisticandhopeful said:


> Almost a month later and you still don't exist lol


Lol I was already in denial. Thus began 2 months of denial about reality and what I'm emotionally capable of.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I've still got so many unsaid things that i wanna say. And i just can't wait another day, i wish you knew that I still stay up wondering if you will remember me but there's no way for me to know.


----------



## Bbpuff

I love you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You're so cute and tiny, I wanna wrap my arms around ya, hold ya tight and see what your rainbow dyed hair smells like, lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Canadian Brotha said:


> You're so cute and tiny, I wanna wrap my arms around ya, hold ya tight and see what your rainbow dyed hair smells like, lol


Is it the colleague bro?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Is it the colleague bro?


Nah, just a cutie that's in the shop here and there, though there are a couple pretty colleagues at the second store I do shifts at


----------



## quietrosie

Sometimes I wish you were a girl.. haha


----------



## ShadowOne

at least im thinking of not my ex...too bad nothing will come from it but its better to think about this than the past


----------



## noydb

I miss you.


----------



## antichristsuperstar

Please exist somewhere out there, and don't wait too long to find me. I've spent enough time torturing myself with the past. I'm ready to move on. Just please show up. Please


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm sorry I'm such a poor flirt, I'm quite deficient in those skills


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I really, really enjoy talking to you. I don't know if you can see your own potential, but I can and it is immense. I'm not sure why you're not opening up to me right now, and I frankly don't want to know. I just want to successfully get you to open up, so I can see inside that amazing mind.

You don't know this, but I'd really like you to be my boyfriend. I dream everyday that we're dating. I'd love to kiss you, hug you, hold your hand - all that sappy stuff. Winter's coming; how's about we keep each other warm and talk about all that deep, emotional stuff you've been keeping from me?

I'm an open book, baby. Don't be shy.


----------



## The Library of Emma

well. another year and i have still not yet found you.
you lucky, lucky young man.




...am i always this self-depreciating at the end of long days?


----------



## alienjunkie

i hope u die


----------



## mattmc

You're not really my crush anymore. But you were the last one I had and sometimes I think about you. Wondering how college is going for you. Hoping you get to spend time with your sister. You're lucky to have each other.


----------



## regimes

i'm busting my *** to keep your attention. i know that's ridiculous but damn you got me wound.


----------



## Herzeleid

"Don't hate me".


----------



## ShadowOne

i wish i was better looking and attractive in general. something would be there

part of me wants to stop talking to you. but a bigger part of me cant


----------



## Persephone The Dread

For some reason I had a dream about you last night. I wish I had been or was now, a more functional person so I could have asked you if you still wanted to. I know you were probably never interested anyway, (but you knew I was and still asked,) and maybe it would have made things worse to see you like that, but I guess I'll always be curious about it, and regret not doing that. It's been over a year now.. Wow.

--- 

I don't have a crush on you, because when there's no chance at all I can't develop one, just how my brain works. And it's kind of amazing all the ways I'm not your type at all and we're completly incompatible and all the other stuff. And I'm too dysfunctional for relationships now anyway. But if I had a girlfriend, I'd want her to be like you in many ways.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I hope you are happy.


----------



## slickyabra

Hey, dude, you're doing good. Don't worry, I know it's tough, yet you're actually making progress. Sure, you know about the whole situation, but it's been a year. Things are guaranteed to be awkward after, and you just need to take it at your own pace. We don't have to be partners, so confrontation and conversation is necessary to get that out of the question, so trust me on this. Having feelings on someone doesn't mean making advances 24/7, in fact, I'm avoiding mixed messages and other things that could bring all of this to square one. Just remember that, that I'm trying my best to get completely over it, and your help would be greatly appreciated and even help you in the end.


----------



## Crisigv

I miss you


----------



## SunshineSam218

Just being around you makes you happy. It's as simple as that. We can go to the grocery store or do something completely boring and random and I still have a good time with you. I've honestly never felt this way about anyone that sometimes it scares me. We have something really good going on here and I hope it never ends. I seriously don't because I love you so much.


----------



## 3r10n

Haven't seen you, or a picture of you for almost 2 years now. It's funny how facebooks "people you may know" feature showed me yours, and my heartbeat still got doubled. I regret the things i said so much.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You seem so cool and vibrant, I'd like to ask for your number, I just don't know how or I'm shy to do it in front of my coworkers


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Worried Cat Milf

Hi.

Sent from the future


----------



## SparklingWater

Gentleheart_Flower said:


> Just being around you makes you happy. It's as simple as that. We can go to the grocery store or do something completely boring and random and I still have a good time with you. I've honestly never felt this way about anyone that sometimes it scares me. We have something really good going on here and I hope it never ends. I seriously don't because I love you so much.


:smile2: Sounds so lovely. I'm happy for you. I hope to have the same someday.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

You sort of confirmed to me that I might end up forever alone, it almost felt like the last nail in the coffin. I'm glad we're both going away in summer so I won't have to see you; I need to distance myself from unrequited romantic feelings I may have for you. I doubt I'll bother reconnecting with you after summer.


----------



## SunshineSam218

realisticandhopeful said:


> :smile2: Sounds so lovely. I'm happy for you. I hope to have the same someday.


I'm sure you will someday. :smile2: You just have to keep having hope.


----------



## Crisigv

It's like we never had anything at all.


----------



## tea111red

i love your name......


----------



## fluorish

Why are you questioning my love for you `~'


----------



## probably offline

Är det soligt idag i Riften?


----------



## Karsten

There is no you there is only me!


----------



## lovewillsetyoufree

I just needed more time. Why couldn't you wait? You have said that you want to understand me, but you have given up on me.


----------



## ShadowOne

I don't know whether to say what I really want to say and potentially **** up everything and get rid of anything that could potentially happen...The situation is rare so I don't take that thought lightly

Or do I just keep going along and dealing with the high high's and low lows and just deal with the current situation, but is probably the unhealthiest option but the one I've historically gone with

Or come up with a bull**** excuse which is easy but the fakest


----------



## Taaylah

Sorry for almost crushing you with the door.


----------



## Kevin001

Don't let the only real one intimidate you.


----------



## Crisigv

I hope you're okay.


----------



## SofaKing

The sad thing is, that I don't even know if you're referring to me or someone else....I feel so disposed.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Hi.


Lucky guy. :lol



Karsten said:


> There is no you there is only me!


Less concerned
About fitting into the world
Your world, that is
'cause it doesn't really matter
Any more
No, it doesn't really matter
Any more
None of this really matters
Any more

♪♫


----------



## Karsten

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Lucky guy. :lol
> 
> Less concerned
> About fitting into the world
> Your world, that is
> 'cause it doesn't really matter
> Any more
> No, it doesn't really matter
> Any more
> None of this really matters
> Any more
> 
> ♪♫


Been stuck in my head all week, lmao.

How did you get the musical notes at the end of this?


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> Är det soligt idag i Riften?


It was fairly sunny today, and I live in Utah not Riften.


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess

You have a cute butt and you are slaying me in those tight jeans. Oml


----------



## probably offline

crimeclub said:


> It was fairly sunny today, and I live in Utah not Riften.


So, are you my crush or my romantic partner? I've always felt like I was unconsciously polyamorous.


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


> So, are you my crush or my romantic partner? I've always felt like I was unconsciously polyamorous.


I'd get too jealous having to share a girl, I'm just your crush, how many times do I have to tell you that you're way into me Prob? Gawl!!


----------



## 0blank0

I give up


----------



## simplewrite

All I need is a birthday message from you. Doesn't have to be long and heartfelt, just a simple "happy birthday darling!!!" would suffice. It'd be better than not acknowledging it at all. 

I thought we were past the point of me feeling bitter and unappreciated, but I guess not. Happy birthday to me.


----------



## Crisigv

My love for you hasn't diminished, in the slightest.


----------



## roxslide

Please ask me out. I would give you my number or ask you out, but I don't feel comfortable asking out a customer... not sure if I'm allowed either. Probably not. Maybe I'm imagining it but I'm pretty sure you like me or are at least attracted to me. You seem to stare a lot idk. So please ask me out, the answer is definitely yes.

Also sorry for sending weird signals. I get nervous lol


----------



## simplewrite

simplewrite said:


> All I need is a birthday message from you. Doesn't have to be long and heartfelt, just a simple "happy birthday darling!!!" would suffice. It'd be better than not acknowledging it at all.
> 
> I thought we were past the point of me feeling bitter and unappreciated, but I guess not. Happy birthday to me.


You pulled through. I'm sorry for being mad. I should probably stop doubting your love for me, shouldn't I?


----------



## probably offline

crimeclub said:


> I'd get too jealous having to share a girl, I'm just your crush, how many times do I have to tell you that you're way into me Prob? Gawl!!


I've heard that the 10034th time's a charm :3


----------



## Typhoid Mary

Leave me alone.


----------



## theonlyone

So, I have 4 people I think are attractive right now , one is 6'1" at least, so this goes out to him:
I see you as you walk by, I think to myself: 
"Will this ever happen?" 
Tall and good -looking
We're all students,
but if only I could just say "Hi!"

Oh, he also has a nose ring too and likes a band I like called Joyce Manor. He makes me so hot... I wish I had a picture of him.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I hope I see you next week. So I can talk to you and possibly get your number. I don't want to get too bored this summer, and I hope you decide to stay here.


----------



## 2109

Haven't seen you posting on here lately. Oh what ever are you doing, dear. Huh, what could possibly be keeping you from posting ... :kma

I regret not messaging you sooner. You know that keeps me up at night ? Like now. Truly bothersome to be honest. It's a lot more difficult than I thought it was going to be - I'm trying my best now though...


----------



## 1975

Who am I to you?


----------



## tea111red

:mushy


----------



## rahzim

I'd ask you out if I wasn't sure you'd find me boring and leave.


----------



## Taaylah

You only like me because you're bored in your marriage and life. You're getting older and things didn't turn out how you thought they would. But you don't know a single thing about me. You only like what you think I am, what you're projecting onto me. I may be young, but I've already heard the age old "we don't even sleep in the same bed anymore" excuse. I don't care, it's still wrong, and I think you should give it up and leave me alone. I think you've crossed the line enough.


----------



## SparklingWater

Hurry up and show up! Hmmph. Men, always taking their own sweet time.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

thankkkkkkk youuuuuuuuuu. ♡♡♡


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

You are so fluffy, nice to pat.

I like how you stare at me with those cute little eyes when in my arms.

How you make my day better.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

More hearts because well..._yeah. _^.^
♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Overdrive

die *****


----------



## simplewrite

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Cyan22

ZombieIcecream said:


> More hearts because well..._yeah. _^.^
> ♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡





Overdrive said:


> die *****


I like how these were posted right by each other :lol the contrast is funny.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wasn't trying to be a creep but that's usually when one seems creepy


----------



## Visionary

"Hi"


----------



## SilentLyric

so happy to be able to see you today.


----------



## simplewrite

I know I should stop fantasizing about the two of us on dates together. It's unhealthy. We love each other, but you're not mine. We're not even friends. You keep referring to me as a friend, but we don't talk as often as friends should. I've tried so many times to reach out to you, to get you to open up to me, and you never respond. You actually haven't messaged me back since March. That really needs to change, man.

My feelings towards you have always been so conflicting. As much as I want to kiss the **** out of you and drown you in my love, I don't want to lose you. I can't afford that to happen at any cost. I want to keep you in my life for as long as I can. My life is infinitely better with you in it. But I can't get rid of the feeling that if the two of us became lovers, it would only end badly. I'm not sure if I'm the one who would make you happiest, and your happiness means the world to me. Friends first, lovers second. But like I said, it doesn't even feel like we're friends. I know, how selfish of me. You've given me all this love and recognition and it still isn't enough.

I should really stop denying your love for me. I know it goes further than a few DMs on Twitter. I even saw it with my own eyes last week when we reunited. The way your eyes glimmered when you saw me again. The way your already huge grin widened just a little bit bigger. The way your loving arms welcomed me in with no hesitation. I'm probably overthinking all of it, but there's no denying it either.

Am I in love? I don't know. I think this is the closest I've ever gotten to being in love. And you're the closest thing I've ever had to a crush who's loved me back.

I'm rambling at this point. I just really miss you, okay?


----------



## creedbratton

Your aunt told me via email that you killed yourself. If this is actually true, then I am so sorry to hear this, as a fellow severely depressed and suicidal person. 

It goes to show that there probably is a God that wants me to be forever alone. Dozens of girls reject me with disgust and revulsion and when I get one girl who likes me back, she kills herself. Thank you so much God!


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Hey so like this is really weird, because you don't know of my existance at all....and even if you did you wouldn't want me lol. but we should make out. and date. ok bye.


----------



## jjs90301

"i love you jasmine"


----------



## Revenwyn

Words are no longer adequate and they just get in the way now.


----------



## dragonfruit

After all the extreme ups and downs in our lives over the years. We pulled through and I know we can not live without each other.


----------



## Crisigv

I hope you are doing okay. I miss you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That I love playing hide and go seek with you to that lovely cat. 

Meooooow to you too.


----------



## Tetragammon

Let's be friends with benefits. Perpetually.


----------



## simplewrite

I've come to the conclusion that I'm a pretty pathetic person. But as long as you think I'm pretty amazing, I think I can be okay with it.


----------



## beautifulbloom

I hate it when you make my heart flutter with your silly little smile. Ughh


----------



## waterfairy

**** you. I should've known better. You have a girlfriend, so why the hell were you telling me how amazing I am and how you'd never felt that kind of connection with someone you'd just met? Glad to know I'm nothing to you now that you made up with your girlfriend. You made me think you were a great guy despite the fact that you were emotionally cheating on her with me. I'm so stupid. **** you. I hope your girlfriend finds out and dumps your stupid ***. You're just another reason why I can't trust men. Piece of ****.


----------



## tehuti88

waterfairy said:


> **** you. I should've known better. You have a girlfriend, so why the hell were you telling me how amazing I am and how you'd never felt that kind of connection with someone you'd just met? Glad to know I'm nothing to you now that you made up with your girlfriend. You made me think you were a great guy despite the fact that you were emotionally cheating on her with me. I'm so stupid. **** you. I hope your girlfriend finds out and dumps your stupid ***. You're just another reason why I can't trust men. Piece of ****.


 That's cruddy of him.

:squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

waterfairy said:


> **** you. I should've known better. You have a girlfriend, so why the hell were you telling me how amazing I am and how you'd never felt that kind of connection with someone you'd just met? Glad to know I'm nothing to you now that you made up with your girlfriend. You made me think you were a great guy despite the fact that you were emotionally cheating on her with me. I'm so stupid. **** you. I hope your girlfriend finds out and dumps your stupid ***. You're just another reason why I can't trust men. Piece of ****.


That's actually VERY retarded of him. :bash

Here is a hug for you! :hug :squeeze


----------



## waterfairy

@tehuti88 @iAmCodeMonkey Thanks guys  :squeeze


----------



## Gemr

To my crush: like all my crushes before I have no idea why I like you and want your attention. I'm sorry.


----------



## ShadowOne

curious if you even remember my ****in name


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Dear crush. I just keep replaying that night over and over and over on repeat and thinking what an as$ hat i was for not taking any opportunity. For some reason i thought i was punching above me weight but now i realise you were probably just as shy as me. I'm going to regret it for a long time. I would DO ANYTHING to get that night back.


----------



## ImperfectCircle

I'm becoming more and more convinced that I could wait for you until eternity, if you need me to.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Too bad you're not single


----------



## GibberingMaw

Where are you? I've been looking forever.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You're cute. I hope you'll give me a chance


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

This might sound crazy. But ever since I laid eyes on you I just wanted to talk to you, to know you and be around you. I know I didn't take my chance whilst I had it, and I know I'll never get it back again. But I've been thinking about you alot recently and how I messed up my chances. It didn't even have to be romantic, just getting to know you as a friend would have been cool enough. I hate myself for stuffing up my chances and I'll never get another chance to tell you this.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> **** you. I should've known better. You have a girlfriend, so why the hell were you telling me how amazing I am and how you'd never felt that kind of connection with someone you'd just met? Glad to know I'm nothing to you now that you made up with your girlfriend. You made me think you were a great guy despite the fact that you were emotionally cheating on her with me. I'm so stupid. **** you. I hope your girlfriend finds out and dumps your stupid ***. You're just another reason why I can't trust men. Piece of ****.


Sorry to hear. 

It is not just men. Some very pretty women have multiple men on the go at the same time when dating and some are honest about it, some aren't to the people involved. Kind of why I avoid very pretty women.

I think the most I have heard of is 5 men at one time in the UK by a woman who had men fly in to see her (how each man never found out about the other men).


----------



## waterfairy

ANX1 said:


> Sorry to hear.
> 
> It is not just men. Some very pretty women have multiple men on the go at the same time when dating and some are honest about it, some aren't to the people involved. Kind of why I avoid very pretty women.
> 
> I think the most I have heard of is 5 men at one time in the UK by a woman who had men fly in to see her (how each man never found out about the other men).


I think people just suck in general lol It isn't just the pretty people. The guy I'm referring to is good looking, but he isn't some casanova lol Rule of thumb - don't get your feelings involved :lol


----------



## Whatev

Suck my kiss.


----------



## CNikki

Dear Future Person Whom May Be Interested,

Run. Run for the hills and keep running. You don't want me. I'm saying this since I love you enough to not put you through the same misery.


Yours Truly.


----------



## Crisigv

Wish I had the guts to just leave here, and show up on your doorstep.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> I think people just suck in general lol It isn't just the pretty people. The guy I'm referring to is good looking, but he isn't some casanova lol Rule of thumb - don't get your feelings involved :lol


That is true, as some with that personality type is not always looks based. I guess just notice it more with pretty people, as that is what one sees in the media, real life.

It's hard not to, as making love involves sharing how you feel about someone (expressing it physically).


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not sure how to start this conversation


----------



## ShadowOne

Would be cool if you lived closer. I think we'd get along


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I miss your visit's, meoowing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You're super cute, I could gaze at your smile for ages


----------



## Crisigv

I'm lost without you. :rain


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't really know how to flirt as you can likely tell. Hopefully you'll still hit me back again


----------



## fluorish

waterfairy said:


> **** you. I should've known better. You have a girlfriend, so why the hell were you telling me how amazing I am and how you'd never felt that kind of connection with someone you'd just met? Glad to know I'm nothing to you now that you made up with your girlfriend. You made me think you were a great guy despite the fact that you were emotionally cheating on her with me. I'm so stupid. **** you. I hope your girlfriend finds out and dumps your stupid ***. You're just another reason why I can't trust men. Piece of ****.


Is that someone from this site?
Some guys are pretty shady.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't really know how to flirt as you can likely tell. Hopefully you'll still hit me back again


I feel your pain. :lol


----------



## waterfairy

Plight said:


> Is that someone from this site?
> Some guys are pretty shady.


No. My friend's brother.


----------



## SofaKing

waterfairy said:


> **** you. I should've known better. You have a girlfriend, so why the hell were you telling me how amazing I am and how you'd never felt that kind of connection with someone you'd just met? Glad to know I'm nothing to you now that you made up with your girlfriend. You made me think you were a great guy despite the fact that you were emotionally cheating on her with me. I'm so stupid. **** you. I hope your girlfriend finds out and dumps your stupid ***. You're just another reason why I can't trust men. Piece of ****.





> "Backburner" used to describe a boy or girl of slight interest who isn't exactly qualified to date at the moment, but may come in handy later. thus one places them on the "back burner," keeping them warm (subtle flirting, etc.), until you're ready to chow down (i.e. date, talk, hang out with when one has nothing else to do, etc.)
> _"Yea Tom is acting like a dick tonight, but I have Joe on the backburner, I think I'll give him a call."_



Sorry it's happened to you. I will say that this is common, though doesn't make it right.


----------



## waterfairy

@SofaKing Sounds about right :/ Which is why I'm never going to speak to him again. I'm not here for his convenience.


----------



## waterfairy

SofaKing said:


> Sorry it's happened to you. I will say that this is common, though doesn't make it right.


Speak of the devil. He texted me for the first time in over a month. Resist... temptation... :lol


----------



## Karsten

waterfairy said:


> Speak of the devil. He texted me for the first time in over a month. Resist... temptation... :lol


Temptation is haaaard to resist.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

ANX1 said:


> I miss your visit's, meoowing.


You visited, meoowed. :grin2:

Thank you for brightening up my day.


----------



## tehuti88

I wish you were real and I was the one you loved.

Not even imaginary people can love me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tehuti88 said:


> I wish you were real and I was the one you loved.
> 
> Not even imaginary people can love me.


Awwww! :hug :kiss


----------



## SofaKing

Just be my wife and let's get on with life.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> Just be my wife and let's get on with life.


So cute!


----------



## SofaKing

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> So cute!


I mean, really, is it too much to ask?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

I've never seen, let alone met a young woman such as yourself. I stay up past midnight just so I can converse with you when you wake up... I wouldn't do that for people in my family. I know there's a long distance between us, but the Sun is 92 million miles away and still warms up our atmosphere. The moon is 230 something thousand miles away and it still tugs at our oceans. Maybe we can work something out?

O, and that song you recommended sucks *** cheeks. Sorry lil lady.


----------



## missamr

Kiss me


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Hugs and cuddles please. 



missamr said:


> Kiss me


:kiss:


----------



## NickNock

I'm sorry.
I wish I was worthy of you.
You are everything I hope to be.
There's no one to blame but myself.
I wanted to be the one to make you happy but I'm glad you found your happiness even without me.
Hopefully, I can find mine too


----------



## missamr

iamcodemonkey said:


> hugs and cuddles please.
> 
> :kiss:


&#128521;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

missamr said:


> &#128521;&#128077;&#127995;


The hugs and cuddles were for someone else, but I can give you those too if you like? :lol


----------



## missamr

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> The hugs and cuddles were for someone else, but I can give you those too if you like? :lol


Ouch lol&#128517;


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

missamr said:


> Ouch lol&#128517;


Aw! My utmost apologies, my dear! :wink2: :kiss:


----------



## missamr

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Aw! My utmost apologies, my dear! :wink2: :kiss:


No worries


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That you haven't visited today, meowed.


----------



## waterfairy

I don't want us to see other people. How am I supposed to tell you that when I'm the one who said I didn't want a relationship? It seems like you want to date other girls. I'm sad about this but I don't wanna look like a clingy idiot. So I guess I'll keep my mouth shut for now


----------



## SofaKing

waterfairy said:


> I don't want us to see other people. How am I supposed to tell you that when I'm the one who said I didn't want a relationship? It seems like you want to date other girls. I'm sad about this but I don't wanna look like a clingy idiot. So I guess I'll keep my mouth shut for now


Honestly? Make no assumptions and state your desire. He could be being aloof about commitment just to appear harder to get.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## waterfairy

SofaKing said:


> Honestly? Make no assumptions and state your desire. He could be being aloof about commitment just to appear harder to get.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Whenever the subject comes up about sleeping with other girls he says that he isn't and that he's too busy for that. I was hoping he wasn't because he doesn't WANT to. Do you still think he might care more than he leads on? It's very confusing because he tells me that sleeping with me is different than when he's slept with other girls. But now he keeps bringing up this new girl from his work so idk if he's into her now...


----------



## SofaKing

waterfairy said:


> Whenever the subject comes up about sleeping with other girls he says that he isn't and that he's too busy for that. I was hoping he wasn't because he doesn't WANT to. Do you still think he might care more than he leads on? It's very confusing because he tells me that sleeping with me is different than when he's slept with other girls. But now he keeps bringing up this new girl from his work so idk if he's into her now...


No way to know...all you can do is take your stand.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I know you're probably chatting up other guys too but I'm worth a go


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> I know you're probably chatting up other guys too but I'm worth a go


You got this, bro. >


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Canadian Brotha said:


> I know you're probably chatting up other guys too but I'm worth a go


Stay cool and remember our plan.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> I don't want us to see other people. How am I supposed to tell you that when I'm the one who said I didn't want a relationship? It seems like you want to date other girls. I'm sad about this but I don't wanna look like a clingy idiot. So I guess I'll keep my mouth shut for now


State your intentions. He is most likely thinking it's only short term.

Say something along the lines of:

I thought more about this. I realized I like you and want more than just what we have. But I'm not sure how you feel about me and if you want the same.

Sometimes if you ask that men freeze (especially shy men), as not sure how to express feelings / what to say. If he is a good man, will respect your feelings.


----------



## waterfairy

ANX1 said:


> State your intentions. He is most likely thinking it's only short term.
> 
> Say something along the lines of:
> 
> I thought more about this. I realized I like you and want more than just what we have. But I'm not sure how you feel about me and if you want the same.
> 
> Sometimes if you ask that men freeze (especially shy men), as not sure how to express feelings / what to say. If he is a good man, will respect your feelings.


The problem is that I don't want us to date other people, but I'm not ready for a relationship either. So idk how to ask for what I want lol And I'm afraid he won't feel the same way, and it will hurt my feelings.


----------



## TryingMara

Are you single?

Yes, I wanna get a drink with you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> The problem is that I don't want us to date other people, but I'm not ready for a relationship either. So idk how to ask for what I want lol And I'm afraid he won't feel the same way, and it will hurt my feelings.


But why aren't you ready? Is it more being in the frame of mind / being in love? Or something you have to do first in life, like work on career as one example?

Sometimes women see some things in this man, some things in another man but not the whole package for a relationship. I have seen many women do this until they find a man to settle with that is close to what they want.

I'm thinking if he wants long term, you short term right now it's not going to end well. It's a belief out there in the dating world that when men sleep with women it's more a long term thing for men.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You got this, bro. >


I've got patience, lol



TheInvisibleHand said:


> Stay cool and remember our plan.


Yes! The plan...I'm sure I'll remember it when it matters most, lol


----------



## waterfairy

ANX1 said:


> But why aren't you ready? Is it more being in the frame of mind / being in love? Or something you have to do first in life, like work on career as one example?
> 
> Sometimes women see some things in this man, some things in another man but not the whole package for a relationship. I have seen many women do this until they find a man to settle with that is close to what they want.
> 
> I'm thinking if he wants long term, you short term right now it's not going to end well. It's a belief out there in the dating world that when men sleep with women it's more a long term thing for men.


I'm afraid of getting into a relationship that I can't get out of which happened to me with my last bf. Also, I'm not sure if he has all the qualities that I need in a guy. Time will tell. We've been dating for a month, and I still don't know enough about him to want to make that commitment.

You think that men sleep with women when they are hoping for a long term relationship? I always felt like it was the opposite. A lot of guys like sleeping around I thought?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> I'm afraid of getting into a relationship that I can't get out of which happened to me with my last bf. Also, I'm not sure if he has all the qualities that I need in a guy. Time will tell. We've been dating for a month, and I still don't know enough about him to want to make that commitment.
> 
> You think that men sleep with women when they are hoping for a long term relationship? I always felt like it was the opposite. A lot of guys like sleeping around I thought?


I agree with time will tell. Usually don't notice until get past the honeymoon period or live with them and find all the habits you never knew about. :eek :grin2:

That's what they say. I guess depends on the man involved, same with the woman involved. Traditionally men do that after marriage which is a long term relationship.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

You visited and meoowed. :grin2:


----------



## waterfairy

ANX1 said:


> You visited and meoowed. :grin2:


Ooooh


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> Ooooh


If she roofed, I would be worried. :sus  :grin2:

I guess shows how lonely I am when a cat visiting makes my day.


----------



## waterfairy

ANX1 said:


> If she roofed, I would be worried. :sus  :grin2:
> 
> I guess shows how lonely I am when a cat visiting makes my day.


Well hey, I think it's great that you enjoy the simple pleasures in life :grin2:


----------



## waterfairy

Are you really that busy, or do you just not wanna see me?


----------



## Twilightforce

If I like you then you're probably a lesbian.


----------



## waterfairy

Overdrive said:


> Removed.


Too bad he got banned lmao


----------



## Overdrive

waterfairy said:


> Too bad he got banned lmao


Oh !, such a loss... :grin2:
Wanna be my love instead ? I'll be gentle


----------



## waterfairy

Overdrive said:


> Oh !, such a loss... :grin2:
> Wanna be my love instead ? I'll be gentle


Who? Me?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> Well hey, I think it's great that you enjoy the simple pleasures in life :grin2:


:sus what are you saying.   :grin2:


----------



## thetown

As long as we are under the same sky, there is a chance that we will meet again.


----------



## waterfairy

ANX1 said:


> :sus what are you saying.   :grin2:


I just like how happy cats make you


----------



## Eternal Solitude

Why can't you be real?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> I just like how happy cats make you


You should see what hats makes me. :yes :grin2:


----------



## waterfairy

ANX1 said:


> You should see what hats makes me. :yes :grin2:


See? :grin2: That's what I mean. I wish the simple things in life made me happy.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

waterfairy said:


> I just like how happy cats make you





ANX1 said:


> You should see what hats makes me. :yes :grin2:












You're most welcome, sir. If it's a cat you want sir, and a cap too, then I'm sure we can do something about that soon, sir.


----------



## waterfairy

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> You're most welcome, sir. If it's a cat you want sir, and a cap too, then I'm sure we can do something about that soon, sir.


:lol That's perfect :clap


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> See? :grin2: That's what I mean. I wish the simple things in life made me happy.


Aren't you smiling now?

See, simple.  :grin2:



Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> You're most welcome, sir. If it's a cat you want sir, and a cap too, then I'm sure we can do something about that soon, sir.


:yes well played sir. :grin2:



waterfairy said:


> :lol That's perfect :clap


Of course said borse the horse.  :grin2:


----------



## SofaKing

Please, let this work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## whispered0mens

You say you like me and want to be with me but then you ghost me.
I'm terrified of the thought that you will find someone else or already have.
You're the only person that I have wanted in 3 years.
I wish we lived closer.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

waterfairy said:


> :lol That's perfect :clap





ANX1 said:


> :yes well played sir


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


>


And you know it. :grin2:


----------



## acidicwithpanic

**** man. I hope I didn't scare you. Maybe I'll see you Friday night and we can get some drinks or something.


----------



## fluorish

Hi honey :b


----------



## GoodMojo33

Are you still hung up on your ex? I know you loved her and she broke your heart, but I can't compete with a memory. The fact that you hang out with her when shes with your friends bothers me, and it feels shady that you don't tell me. I get that you want to spare my feelings, but I can't handle shadiness, I need you to be upfront with me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm an odd ball but I could be your odd ball


----------



## May19

waterfairy said:


> Why would you ask me if I was considering getting into a relationship with you if you're so unsure about exclusively dating each other? Makes no ****ing sense.


omg. he probably just want to hook you in and have more of the power to decide if he wants an exclusive relationship like he knows that if you would, he could choose to at any time


----------



## May19

waterfairy said:


> Idk he said he was being cautious because I initially told him that I don't want a relationship. He also said that the fact that we talk to other people says something in itself. Again I ask, why does he wanna know if I see him as a potential boyfriend then? The questions that he answered on his okc profile shows that he is looking for a partner to have kids with and that he's ready to settle down. Maybe he's unsure about me.


Okay 1st I think he misunderstand the idea of modern dating, especially the way people date in america. Just because you're talking to other people doesn't mean you are or aren't ready to be exclusive, that can be left to so many different interpretation.

I think the whole okc profile is what he wants ideally, but not necessarily a requirement. After all he is on a dating site. If things go well, it would be nice for him to find someone he can marry and/or have kids with. If anything I think he likes you, but he doesn't know if you'll fit that role because you're talking to other guys.

It's almost like he wants you to put aside the other guy and be with him, which is kinda stupid imo.


----------



## TryingMara

Why her? I wish we were that close.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

All I wanted was for you to follow me back on Instagram.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That you haven't visited me and meoowed.  :sigh


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Clubbing ain't my thing but there are other ways to chill


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

You visited, meoowed. :grin2:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You're pretty but a part of me feels a biased/discriminatory because you're a thicker gal. Sad, but true


----------



## Kevin001

Come bother me


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX

"Hey, invisible partner, you don't exist because I'm f00king* MGTOW*"


----------



## Aloserfrom1987

It seems I will never be able to visit you in real life, nor hear your voice or even text chat with you online.


I just really hope you aren't dead as your aunt claimed. I am hoping its a lie fabricated because you have depression and wanted to be left alone. I really enjoyed the few months I was able to talk to you online and I really liked you romantically. I had hoped to become your boyfriend or even husband.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I f***ing hated Rome more than anything. But what i would do to get a flight there now and wander the streats untill I "coincidently" bump into you. I find your face kind of calming. That's probably weird considering you probably don't remember me or know who I am. But yeeeeeeeeeeah.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Visited, meoowed again.


----------



## SofaKing

Nothing I say or do matters.


----------



## PrincessV

it's not everyday you find someone who you feel a connection with, that you feel comfortable enough to be yourself around. I opened myself up to you, I made myself so darn vulnerable. But just when I let myself fall in love with you, you gotta go and break my heart, screw you. You dont even have the human decency to give me an honest response, or any response at all!! ihy ihy ihy ihy, I love you so much.

Please come make it better. I love you.

I hate you so much because I know you probably are aware of what youre doing to me, or you just don't care! What a big piece of dog **** you are. Now everyone thinks I only fall for a-sholes. ihy.

I really love you

Maybe you don't love me back... :/ grr waste of time you are!! okay then, bye felipe.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

I wanna smack that booty


----------



## TryingMara

I knew you couldn't have been single. I'm crushed but I still hope we become closer friends. When we talk it becomes the highlight of my day. I haven't felt this way in a long time.


----------



## cybernaut

I was able come back here twice in the same year. You made my first time memorable and made the second time just as wonderful in a place that makes me feel like an outsider at times. Despite the crazy rollercoaster emotions, Ive mostly enjoyed your presence, availability, and conversations each time I was able to see you and ride around to places with you. I also would be bluffing if I said that I had 0 feelings for you. But in reality, we're both broke and gotta get our shït together soon, haha.

Anyway, I have two weeks left here. I know as months pass, we will drift and go our separate ways with minimal contact. I will definitely try to enjoy these last two weeks with you, though. I hope to find someone again in the future who makes me feel the way that I felt towards you. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick34

Yes, you just had a baby. I still only have eyes for you. You will always be the one.


----------



## ShadowOne

fantasy would be running into you by happen-stance and in the moment realizing how much we missed seeing eachother/remembering how well we got along


----------



## TryingMara

I wish you'd confide in me again.


----------



## Dissonance

*Tumbleweed blows across*


----------



## Dissipated

waterfairy said:


> I should have known better. Goodbye. Hope all that sex was fun for you :roll
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


:squeeze


----------



## waterfairy

Dissipated said:


> :squeeze




Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

waterfairy said:


> I should have known better. Goodbye. Hope all that sex was fun for you :roll


:hug :squeeze


----------



## tehuti88

Even if you were real you wouldn't want me. Nobody does. -_-


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tehuti88 said:


> Even if you were real you wouldn't want me. Nobody does. -_-


:hug


----------



## Uniqueme

I wish that we could be something again.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Dissipated said:


> :squeeze





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :hug :squeeze


----------



## Dissipated

TheInvisibleHand said:


>


Lol i don't think that applies to this but nice effort with the image :grin2:.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Overdrive said:


>


 Someday I'm going to remember why that song seems to want to shake loose some bizarre memory I've tried really hard to forget. :lol


----------



## Overdrive

WillYouStopDave said:


> Someday I'm going to remember why that song seems to want to shake loose some bizarre memory I've tried really hard to forget. :lol


Shake dat booty 4 me.


----------



## backtoearth

Even though it hurts that there won't be a forever for us, I'm glad we had the time we did. 
Thank you for making me feel like I belonged somewhere. Thank you for your patience with me while I took my time opening up to you, for making me feel like I was worth the effort. 

I do wish you would have put me, put us first and we could have had the life I dreamed of, but I realize life is complicated, and that this is a tough choice for you as well. 

Thank you for understanding my words, but more than that - thank you for understanding my silence.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You're one of the most beautiful gals I've ever seen, too bad you're married, lucky guy


----------



## Crisigv

I don't know how you are, where you are, or who you're with, and I hate it. And it's all my fault. I love you though.


----------



## feels




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Didn't visit today and meooow. :sigh


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Didn't visit today and meooow. :sigh


leave bait? hehe


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> leave bait? hehe


Water is sometimes enough. :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@waterfairy

Sorry to hear.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

waterfairy said:


> Hmm seems like you're not as nice as you're pretending to be. Typical.


Awwww! 

:hug :squeeze


----------



## Canadian Brotha

So far so good but I'm nervous


----------



## Kevin001

Would you mind if I pulled you closer?


----------



## BlackbeltApple

(I hope I?m doing this right.. this is terrifying)
I?m sorry for being so boring whenever we converse


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I thought it was funny, hopefully you did too and I'll hear from you tomorrow


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

See you tomorrow night. I cannot wait to meet you...

Is this a dream? Someone pinch me!


----------



## Eternal Solitude

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> See you tomorrow night. I cannot wait to meet you.


I'll be rooting for you


----------



## SofaKing

Why can't it be me?


----------



## bk

I love you, but I know it's too soon to tell you this. I'm terrified to meet your family. I'm terrified that I'm mistaking lust for love. I'm also worried that I'm not 100% myself around you. I'm worried that you will not like how much of a loner I am once you get to know me a bit better. I'm also worried how you will feel about the amount of 1 on 1 time I spend with my platonic female friend.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> See you tomorrow night. I cannot wait to meet you...
> 
> Is this a dream? Someone pinch me!


Damn Straight Bro!


----------



## tea111red

:squeeze


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Haven't visited and meoowed. :sigh


----------



## Clivy

I ate the chicken.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'll try again next month, maybe you'll have changed your mind


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Perhaps it's a subtle flirt now and again, perhaps not, you're some kind of beauty though


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I love you but what you are asking of me is impossible to achieve

infact aliens will be discovered before it happens


----------



## Crisigv

You're wonderful


----------



## ShadowOne

see your single again...but i think you'd contact me if you were actually interested


----------



## MondKrabbe

Realistically?









But to a past crush I had, I would say....

"I think you're beautiful and really enjoy your company. Would you care to go out with me sometime?"


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That you visited me today, meoowed and wanted a pat, play hide and go seek.


----------



## tea111red

:mushy


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

remind me wut dat mouf do when you see me next


----------



## Kevin001

Wrongwolfe said:


> remind me wut dat mouf do when you see me next


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I hope it goes or went well


----------



## ShadowOne

i think i'll text tomorrow...one last ditch effort and see what happens. plan B is an option...and plan C is to remain alone till forever lol


----------



## simplewrite

Say something to me. I've been doing everything I can. I thought we would have moved past me feeling underappreciated. At this point, your mom interacts more with me than you do. 

The feeling will never go away, will it?


----------



## spotlessmind90

You look like my second cousin, please tell me you're not my second cousin!


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

I can't write out this pain. I'm sorry we go in circles with it. I'm hurt, angry, frustrated, annoyed. I don't like what this is doing either.


----------



## simplewrite

simplewrite said:


> Say something to me. I've been doing everything I can. I thought we would have moved past me feeling underappreciated. At this point, your mom interacts more with me than you do.
> 
> The feeling will never go away, will it?


Well, ****. You keep proving me wrong. I should probably have a little more faith in you. I'm sorry... again.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I hope to see you again this week.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Was doing some weeding. I noticed Miss Persian (cat) jumped in and helped me. What a cat. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. 

Also she followed me and kept me company. 

Now I'm. :crying:

Not sure why.


----------



## Sacrieur

moar pets pls


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I have no classes with you anymore which is lame af. Math courses aren't the same without your dumbass jokes and energy. :crying:


----------



## kspeeder

You don't deserve me. I don't deserve you. But I deserve what I want. And I accept you. Life is a ***** yea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv

When I need you most, you're not here.


----------



## May19

You make me so happy and appreciated that I can't even put into words just how much you mean to me. Thank you for coming into my life ^-^


----------



## Karsten

Wow, I finally understand the John Cena meme. That's his catchphrase or something. I don't watch wrestling,


----------



## Sammon

Love your batman mask, acne and glasses.


----------



## flyingMint




----------



## brian97

Im scared you wont like me when we meet


----------



## tehuti88

You're not real and you wouldn't love me even if you were. I like thinking about you being happy with her, though. You deserve that after so much pain and after so long being alone.

If I ever write your story and post it online I hope somebody else enjoys it as much as I have, at least. Even if they never say so. -_-


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

You should've never told me those things. 
You should've never done what you did to me. 
You didn't fix things and you made it worse. 
I don't know if I feel anything for you anymore.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Haven't visited and meoowed.


----------



## incog

To my old love I may still have feelings for: I'm sorry. I was an idiot. I am an idiot. I still care about you. I wish you happiness. 

To a crush that's been on my mind for almost a year now: Wow, we're really similar. You make me think of what I might have been. Thank you for your endless generosity, kindness and wisdom. I respect you a lot. You've taught me a lot. I miss you a lot, and I'm sorry for how I treated you towards the beginning of summer. If only I weren't so shy...


----------



## Eternal Solitude

waterfairy said:


> I think I'm falling in love with you. You make me feel like no guy ever has before. ****.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I'm glad that you found a good guy. I take it that he is not "Soldier Boy" from POF :haha

Regardless if he ever breaks your heart I'll sort him out!

:duel:spank:dead:twisted

I wish you the best of luck on your relationship !


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Thanks for all the food. If my *** starts getting plump, I'm blaming you though.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

waterfairy said:


> Haha no he's a nurse!
> 
> Thank you for the kind wishes  *I'll be sure to get in contact with you if he hurts me xD*
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk












I'll be on standby.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

acidicwithpanic said:


> Thanks for all the food. If my *** starts getting plump, I'm blaming you though.


 You just had to go and mention your butt again. That's the second time I've read about it today. :lol


----------



## blue2

Best of luck, I'll catch you in another life, take it easy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

It's a forbidden tango...I wanna dance it with ya come what may


----------



## Mlt18

You're lame. You ain't even all that.


----------



## anon1339

I'm so sorry for what I did. I should of talked to you first before I blew up at you like that and just cut you off. I can't even look at you or think about you anymore without crying. When I listen to that specific song, it reminds me of that night we were downtown during the Christmas season and played around in the snow and explored the city. It was so beautiful, especially with all the lights and little events going on for Christmas. Although we had a lot of fun excursions, that night was my favourite. I miss times like that. I still have the pictures we took that night. I couldn't delete them.

But at the same time why didn't you try to stop me from leaving? You knew I wanted you to say something yet you didn't. You just watched me leave without doing anything. Why did you just let me go like that? You let me go so easily it makes me wonder if you actually cared at all. It makes me wonder if the only one that was ****ed over by what happened was me. It's the fact that you never seemed to care or be interested at all that drove me to do what I did. I had to live for almost half a year wondering if you still cared because it sure seem like you didn't. That night I blew up at you, I had been harbouring those feelings for months. You hurt me so much back then, even till now you're still hurting me. Honestly, I thought we had something special. I should of known better. Since the beginning you were always hesitant towards me yet I gave my everything to you.

But even through all of that I still love you.


----------



## AffinityWing

I feel like you're a terrible person, but I still want to come back at your door, before you leave. But you seem like the type of person who has different girls over almost every night, and that I'd just be another one of them that could never be more than a casual hook-up. I barely know you, but I noticed that much. I don't like you, yet I think about you. Perhaps that night was a mistake, after all. Though, tell me then, what was that emotion I felt in that kiss? Are you thinking about me right now, too?

And to another person I have been interested in and also got hurt by, you seemed like you would have been much better to bond with. Alas, I inferred you don't seem much of a good person either. I am less interested in you romantically, but I think about how nice it would be to develop a friendship, if the chance is still there. 

This is a time period where I guess I'm just really lustful while lost at the same time, too busy being in love with love. I should really be giving this focus more on my classes instead, but my mind keeps being distracted with these feelings.


----------



## Karsten

AffinityWing said:


> I feel like you're a terrible person, but I still want to come back at your door, before you leave. But you seem like the type of person who has different girls over almost every night, and that I'd just be another one of them that could never be more than a casual hook-up. I barely know you, but I noticed that much. I don't like you, yet I think about you. Perhaps that night was a mistake, after all. Though, tell me then, what was that emotion I felt in that kiss? Are you thinking about me right now, too?
> 
> And to another person I have been interested in and also got hurt by, you seemed like you would have been much better to bond with. Alas, I inferred you don't seem much of a good person either. I am less interested in you romantically, but I think about how nice it would be to develop a friendship, if the chance is still there.
> 
> This is a time period where I guess I'm just really lustful while lost at the same time, too busy being in love with love. I should really be giving this focus more on my classes instead, but my mind keeps being distracted with these feelings.


You seem to have your wits about you. You're allowed mistakes as long as you learn from them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You’re as gorgeous as ever


----------



## calimerc

I miss you.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Your smile was beautiful and genuine. I might have said hello back if I wasn't a depressed social outcast loser.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Not sure where we stand after you popped up out of the blue


----------



## Sus y

You look as good as in my dreams.


----------



## cinto

I'd say Hi. But i don't have one


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Might’ve been nice...we’ll never know now


----------



## SofaKing

You're better off without my existence.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Sus y said:


> You look as good as in my dreams.


Thanks you too.


----------



## Sus y

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Thanks you too.


:kiss: >
Flirting with the devil... lol


----------



## LaserBeamOCD

You always said 'This is the life you deserve', meaning the friends you introduced me to, the places you took me and the new things I experienced. You left me. You took this 'life I deserved' away. You stopped me seeing my friends, stopped me going to places I loved, and ended the new experiences. You destroyed my life and I hate you for it. You used my body for five months while lying that you loved me. You degraded me. You told me that I am nothing, nothing to you but 'a physical turn on'. You used me. You lied to me. You caused me to be diagnosed with grief and now to have 'Adjustment Disorder' or 'Stress Response Syndrome'. I wish I never met you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don’t know how to transition into flirting


----------



## tea111red

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't know how to transition into flirting


man.... this is me when it comes to men, lol.


----------



## stephanie13021988

Bobbert


----------



## Canadian Brotha

tea111red said:


> man.... this is me when it comes to men, lol.


It's a skill most people learn in their teens. Unfortunately not us though...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You liked my profile but don’t want to chat...glad I’ve provided you some entertainment at least


----------



## xxDark Horse

Goodbye


----------



## Paperback Writer

Making smalltalk with you, however briefly, is one of the highlights of my week. Also, you're _beautiful_. Way out of my league. But I'm flattered that you'll actually interact with a social/physical leper like me. You're like that Jesus bloke I've been hearing about.

Also, I think about you when I mas... Uh, on second thought maybe some things are better left unsaid.


----------



## tea111red

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's a skill most people learn in their teens. Unfortunately not us though...


yeah.....

i don't even want to attempt till i sense some really, really, really strong interest, lol.


----------



## simplewrite

I should be the one thanking you instead of the other way around. But for now I'll just say this: I love you too.


----------



## greentea33

&#128571;


----------



## cinto

Yo!


----------



## Crisigv

I dream about you all the time, every day. Healthy or not, I don't care. I miss you.


----------



## SplendidBob

I liked how much you were sweating today. It was a lot of sweat and I enjoyed the way it made your skin glisten like a penny glinting in a summer stream.

I would have touched you on the sweat almost certainly.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Love how you visit me and meooow. :crying:


----------



## tehuti88

I'm an idiot, idiot, idiot. :rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tehuti88 said:


> I'm an idiot, idiot, idiot. :rain


 Aww! What happened?


----------



## May19

woke up, feeling so grateful that I have you by my side. i constantly think about lucky I am to have someone like you in my life. it might be too soon to say this but i don't mind spending the rest of my life with you


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’d like to nibble your ear and whisper sweet nothings to you


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If only you were single, I’d give it a real go with ya


----------



## uziq

Oh my god. You are so ****ing perfect. I can't wait til' we can see each other again <33333


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Such a shame that you're way out of my league. I don't even have a league.


----------



## BossesRJerks

I loved you, but that is all past tense now. I want NOTHING but suffering for you. I actually wish bad things upon you. You are NOT a good person! Not by a LONG shot. You are HORRIBLE! You make me sick. If I could figure out a way to physically harm you and NOT end up in jail, I would do it. I would never harm your family. They didn't do anything to me. But you did. You are a piece of f'n crap!! You are below the lowest scum in the pond! I HATE you more than I can possibly put into words! I LOATHE you. I DESPISE you. I ABHOR you!! I hope you burn in HELL!! That's right, I actually PRAY that you end up in HELL!! NOTHING would make me happier!! You are the WORST!! Oh, and just so you know, the latest person that you gave the"ultimatum" to, chose me!! You know, the one who you told "had a choice". Either be friends with me or friends with you, but it could not be both. Well, LOL, this time I WON!! They chose me and dropped your sorry butt! It hurts to lose, doesn't it??? Your lemming friends all did what you told them to. Seeing as how they can't think for themselves. How people in their 30's can't think for themselves and have to have a friend do it for them is beyond me, but I digress. Anyway, I guess to be fair, your little lemmings had known you longer. However, the last person you gave the ultimatum to had known me longer. So, you're the one left out in the cold, for once. It feels good knowing that I at least got that one little win over you, as petty and childish as that sounds. I'll take whatever I can get. Nobody will EVER love you and care for you like I did.


----------



## uziq

What the hell. I can't believe some people who just ****ing disappear when everything seemed to have been going right... what the hell. It pisses me off because I was telling myself "oh my, she's not like anyone else. I can't believe she's this in to me." 

boom, radio silence. Tired of trying.


----------



## crimeclub

Wow over 1,000 comments, thanks I'm flattered you guys but this is really all too much.


----------



## cinto

crimeclub said:


> Wow over 1,000 comments, thanks I'm flattered you guys but this is really all too much.


Tell me you'll never walk away...


----------



## scooby




----------



## Micronian

I don't want to go out with you, but I don't want you to go out with somebody else:stu


----------



## Historylover78

Weve known each other for a while. You are so beautiful. You're out of my league but would you go out with me anyway.


----------



## uziq

^________^


----------



## f1ora

i dont appreciate you enough sometimes


----------



## Maverick34

I wish it was me you really want & not John D


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I have no skills for playing the game


----------



## SplendidBob

I just cleaned off the bits of crisps and pork pie from my finger


* *





Romance


----------



## Clivy

Oh, here's another one!


* *




I like ya face, boyyyyyyyyy............!


----------



## Kandice

I have problems pooping and it really stresses me out.


----------



## Virgo

Gee I hope this isn't controversial. But because I will not be seeing you again, and I would never tell you this:


* *




I will miss you so, so much. You are THE most attractive man I have ever met. You really do it for me. And you're really funny and cute and I'm going to miss spending the night with you and being intimate. And I worry about you. I worry if you don't eat enough, if you're happy or not, etc. But I am going to say yes to be the other guy's girlfriend finally after like, 3 weeks. (Despite me being fully honest with him about the situation, he wants me to try being his girlfriend anyway). We do just have a deeper connection, and there's something very special and different about him. And I think it's the best thing for me to do. It sucks having feelings for two guys but now it is time for me to only choose one, because he wants me to be his girlfriend and I can't keep saying "idk" forever. It has to be yes or no. And I fear saying no for missing my chance with him. So I have to say goodbye, I really like you, and I will miss you, and I loved our time together. But it's time for me to start getting over you. Please take care.


----------



## noonecares

Ok

* *




I wish I could stop thinking about you


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Hey, so i'm sorry I walk wobbly. Had knee problems since I was a kid. You should feel them when it rains. Anyway, that flask of brandy I've been drinking from has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Crisigv

You're still all I think about. I miss you.


----------



## BossesRJerks

Hahahaaaa!! I just have to roll in the freakin floor laughing my butt off!! Remember when you made this declaration to all of your lemmings, oops, I mean "friends"? And I quote: I will have NOTHING to do with him. Not now, not ever. I don't care that his mistake was almost a decade ago. I don't care if it was 12 decades ago. I don't care if he wins the lottery and offers to turn it all over to me. I would actually choose homelessness over millions of dollars if it came from him. I have turned down enough money over the years that I could be wealthier than Bill Gates by now, and that is no joke. I turn down money if it comes from people I hate. So, to all of my friends, I want there to be NO mistake about it. You can be my friend, or you can be his. You can NOT be both. I don't give a fat rat's *** who you have known longer. It's either him or me. And if you say that you choose me, you had better mean it. If I find out that you are still friends with him behind my back, then you will bear the brunt of my hatred right along with him. In fact, I will probably hate you more than I do him. If you chose him, then just say that you do. I won't hate you, but I also won't have anything to do with you ever again under ANY circumstances.

Remember that, my love? Well, another one chose me!! And, in case you don't know, they posted "good riddance" to you on your Facebook page!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope you’re the real deal


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

You're an idiot


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Wrongwolfe said:


> You're an idiot


Damn! That's harsh! :lol


----------



## tea111red

i don't have anything to say.


----------



## veron

The trash is next to the door. Take it out please.


----------



## Kevin001

veron said:


> The trash is next to the door. Take it out please.


:O


----------



## noydb

I don't feel good enough for you or this relationship. I wish I could be attractive or successful or a great conversationalist but I don't have _anything_ going for me at all. Ever since we started seeing each other, it's felt like I'm just waiting around for you to break up with me. How can you possibly love me?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ll roll the dice one last time with ya


----------



## Kevin001

I'm a puppet on your string


----------



## musicfrog2827

I hope you like me as much as I do you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CNikki

Truth is, I don't know how I feel just yet. You seem so confident and at times I feel as though I'm at the back burner. I can understand why, seeing that we come from different backgrounds. That's all I can say.


----------



## feels

let me pop that damn blackhead :wife i'm comin' for you!


----------



## funnynihilist

feels said:


> let me pop that damn blackhead :wife i'm comin' for you!


Why do girls always feel the need to pop things? Us guys are just fine with letting it fester until it's a crust and falls off on its own lol!


----------



## feels

funnynihilist said:


> Why do girls always feel the need to pop things? Us guys are just fine with letting it fester until it's a crust and falls off on its own lol!


lol but that's the thing about blackheads, they ain't going away on their own!! pimples are one thing, only last a few days usually so I feel no urge at all. but blackheads are (basically) forever  it'll make both our lives better 0


----------



## funnynihilist

feels said:


> lol but that's the thing about blackheads, they ain't going away on their own!! pimples are one thing, only last a few days usually so I feel no urge at all. but blackheads are (basically) forever  it'll make both our lives better 0


I'd bet money on the dude don't care, or even know, about the blackhead lol


----------



## tea111red

hi ______....you know how cute i always thought you were.


----------



## tea111red

you fill/filled me w/ joy.


----------



## Apoc

I like you but I wish I didn't.


----------



## mcpon14

Why does trash from bins and litter all of a sudden decide fly out and hit me in the face whenever I pass by when they were just sitting idly by before, lol?


----------



## tea111red

you are a pretty man .


----------



## Skeletra

That stillborn baby story you told me yesterday.. wtf, man? why?


----------



## Tetragammon

I wish I could remove you from my head and never think of you again. I wish I could stop crushing altogether because it's pointless, stupid, irrational and embarrassing.


----------



## Fruitcake

Oh my God I like your shoulder, that's a very nice shoulder. If you stop talking to me after sending me that picture of your shoulder I am going to DIE and the autopsy will show it is from lack of sexyboy shoulders.

You're such a dreamboat, I wish the other boys knew to send hints of bare skin and not close-up dick pics, you are truly something special.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

**** off you *****.


----------



## Lohikaarme

geraltofrivia said:


> **** off you *****.


:hide  I don't wanna know what this person even did...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Personality: Gamer

Can I take you out somewhere nice? Like at the arcades?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Lohikaarme said:


> :hide  I don't wanna know what this person even did...


She has never even existed. I figured I might as well project my anger at her to feel better. >


----------



## Kevin001

I need you to set me free.


----------



## HiddenFathoms

@LonelyLurker

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...okes-the-life-out-of-good-a-sas-story-173634/


----------



## feels

i love you more than anything in this ****ing world


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

You visited and meoowed, thank you. :crying:


----------



## Crisigv

I still care so much about you. But I doubt you care.


----------



## Crisigv

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> *You're wrong on that one.*


I'm sorry, I'm not talking about you.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Crisigv said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not talking about you.


 @iAmCodeMonkey


----------



## Crisigv

TheInvisibleHand said:


> @iAmCodeMonkey


I wasn't trying to be rude.


----------



## Chris S W

I would very much like to, but I don't think you would like me. I'm very quiet, awkward, and boring; most people don't like that, from my experience at least. One fear that I can't really lose (whilst I believe the outcome is likely) is making people feel bad in some way and doing something that will effect them negatively; like having them waste their time with me when they could be having a good time with someone else or a better time alone. And I especially don't want to ruin a potentially good experience for them. This fear is powerful.


----------



## funnynihilist

You must leave Collinwood tonight! There is a witch here and she is trying to destroy you.


----------



## noonecares

* *




I hope you are happy now


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Sky Blue

I really don't know if we should be together sometimes. If I didn't set up things for us to do, like movies, or try to talk to you more, how often would we get to connect or have a night together? Is this what I want?

And of course I'd feel guilty even bringing it up, because I know you're just going to say it's just how you are, you're stressed at work, etc.


----------



## SilentLyric

feel like we are just delaying the inevitable.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## simplewrite

I think we're both using each other. 

I don't think you're aware of it, but I am. And it really ****ing sucks. I think we both like each other to an extent, but we're both not fully committed. You're obviously still not over your ex-girlfriend, which crushes me. You've compared me to her quite a few times and we're not even dating. Again, I don't think you're aware that you're doing it, but it makes me uncomfortable every time. Meanwhile, I have another guy in my life who I like more than you. He's the one I truly love, but his hectic schedule makes it impossible for us to meet up or even talk to each other, which leaves me with you. I don't want to say that I'm settling because I do geniunely enjoy spending time together and I wanna spend even more time with you. But let's face the facts -- we don't have a lot in common. The other guy and I both have the same music taste, we both grew up with Harry Potter, and a lot of our hobbies, ambitions, and opinions sync up. I can't say the same with you.

What makes the situation suck even more is that I'm aware I only like the attention I get from you. I don't actually like you, and yet I let you give me attention anyway. I like when you hold my hand. I like when you give me your jacket every time it's cold out. I like when you laugh at me bopping my head to the music and then imitate my head bopping. I like when you tell me that I remind you of home because I smell exactly like your mother. But I don't like you. The only reason why we leach onto each other is because we both want someone. That someone just doesn't necessarily need to be each other, if that makes sense. 

I don't like you, and I'm sorry. I'm sorry. I'm sorry. I'm sorry. I'm sorry. I'm sorry. I'm sorry. I'm sorry. I'm sorry. I'm sorry. I'm sorry.


----------



## Sus y

To all my past crushes, good bye


----------



## Fruitcake

Tummy pats please


----------



## Sus y

To my future crushes:






Yo hago todo si me dices... LOL


----------



## Kevin001

Fruitcake said:


> Tummy pats please


:lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I just want to cuddle & chat


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

I wish that you would accept me for who I am and apologize for being selfish and rude to me. You've broke my heart and made me feel lower than I've ever been in my entire life. I'm slightly annoyed and disappointed with you. You know who I am, so why can't you believe in a better future, i'm not anything perfect or what you were expecting, but I have always loved you. You're such a betch to me.


----------



## Chris S W

I'm still here, if you get desperate (lol).


----------



## Fruitcake

Massage my bum please.


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## caelle

I hope you are still available when I am finally ready to date and procreate. But I know you have no idea that I even like you because you are horrible at reading signs, sigh. Ok well.. if it's meant to be it will be.. right?


----------



## tea111red

help

!


----------



## lizzy19

I need to get over it


----------



## Squirrelevant

I'm extremely avoidant and that can make me a disappointing person to be around. I require a lot of patience.


----------



## Sky Blue

I said it was cute that you had a dream we were married. Truth is, I can't see a future with you. I don't want to marry someone who has nothing in common with me past video games and tunes everything else out, including me.

I know you're trying, and I appreciate it. I'm just not sure if you're actually going to change or just make an effort long enough to placate me before going back to what you were doing.

I want the person I started dating back. I don't like this new you.


----------



## jolene23

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> I wish that you would accept me for who I am and apologize for being selfish and rude to me. You've broke my heart and made me feel lower than I've ever been in my entire life. I'm slightly annoyed and disappointed with you. You know who I am, so why can't you believe in a better future, i'm not anything perfect or what you were expecting, but I have always loved you. You're such a betch to me.


For some reason this made me sad, I don't know why.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sky Blue said:


> I said it was cute that you had a dream we were married. Truth is, I can't see a future with you. I don't want to marry someone who has nothing in common with me past video games and tunes everything else out, including me.
> 
> I know you're trying, and I appreciate it. I'm just not sure if you're actually going to change or just make an effort long enough to placate me before going back to what you were doing.
> 
> I want the person I started dating back. I don't like this new you.


 :hug


----------



## Sus y

Let me enjoy a bit more this platonic/friendship love, some years is just not enough. I treasure this feelings because they are so pure yet so fragile that could fade at any minute.


----------



## ShadowOne

did you click "like" accidently? jesus...

i may need to step up to the plate and completely fake confidence. I think i have it in me to do it. my downfall is always not having friends though..its weird not to have friends


----------



## fluorish

Why you so mean -_-


----------



## Crisigv

I wish you enjoyed talking to me more.


----------



## noonecares

I'm kind of obsessed with you, sorry for liking all your posts


----------



## ShadowOne

interesting...


----------



## feels




----------



## SplendidBob

The flogging of the dead horse. Stay in contact only.


----------



## Fruitcake

Can you make a tinder profile so we can meet already without either of us having to leave the house, and do it ASAP or I will have to resort to dating one of these mountaineering, scuba diving, spelunking, snowboarding, surfing, paddle boarding, disc golfing, rock climbing, bungee jumping goddamn spacefaring blokes. A bloke who leave his house regularly and willingly. And neither of us wants that.


----------



## Scaptain

If you existed we'd probably get along real well?


----------



## Scaptain

feels said:


>


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Perhaps a proper conversation after the holiday madness


----------



## ShadowOne

I have some weird commitment issues. Once I'm in, I'm in. But getting in can be really difficult. There's all these what-ifs and uncertainties that make it really difficult to get into things

I guess it's normal. I just can't concentrate on anything except analyzing a situation and I'm tired of overthinking


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I was able to comfort you better.


----------



## Virgo

You say you have a lot of weird coincidences in your life. I think they are rubbing off on me now. Months ago, we went to a palm reader while we were in NYC just for the hell of it. She was crazy accurate. She told me I had two lovers in my life (I was dating two people at that time) and that they were pretty much opposites of each other (so true). I was shocked and I laughed and asked her desperately, which one should I choose???? She told me, "I can't tell you but you'll find out in the new year."

I had no idea that months later, as the new year is almost here, that this person I'm meant to be with was you all along. It is a crazy and unexpected coincidence for me. And this is why I am posting this on SAS and not actually telling you, because I wish I could tell you, but that all sounds really gay lol, so of course I won't. Anyway it's just really funny that things unfolded like that. 'Nope, your answer is neither of them, it's the person standing right next to you.' True story.


----------



## Kevin001

I can take you places.


----------



## Skygrinder

I can't stop thinking about you. This is so stupid. .__.

Brain...please. xD


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Haven't visited and meoowed. :sigh


----------



## Sky Blue

The night before my first day at a new job and you're not here for me. You've slept all evening after saying we could spend time together. Sometimes I feel like fixing this relationship is all on me and you don't even care.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Sky Blue said:


> The night before my first day at a new job and you're not here for me. You've slept all evening after saying we could spend time together. Sometimes I feel like fixing this relationship is all on me and you don't even care.


 :hug


----------



## ShadowOne

She doesn't really get me..can tell. The multiple times I'll say something and her response is "wtf are you talking about" like I'm speaking another language. It's how I feel with most people and I hate feeling like that

But she seems to like me regardless and I'm tired of being alone so I'll just keep pushing forward and see what happens

I do wish I had the same connection as this other person. Only person the last 2 years I didn't feel like that around. I do get along better with SA people that acknowledge depression and stuff. Not to say I'm always depressed and talk about it, but I just feel like I'm burying stuff around a person you're supposed to be transparent with if they just live in this blissful surface level of life

*Shrug*


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

ANX1 said:


> Haven't visited and meoowed. :sigh


Visited and meoowed, so happy.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> Visited and meoowed, so happy.


:yay for happiness.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> :yayfor happiness.


:yes :grin2:


----------



## Evelin N

You are the first thought on my mind when i wake.

You are the last thought on my mind before i go to sleep.

You are the most beautiful person i have ever had the pleasure of meeting and i wish i had got to know more about you.

(My life makes no sense anymore, i am blinded by the thought of giving you affection, an affection which is a rehearsed fantasy in my mind)

I wish i had never met you, at least i was happy in my life before i met you!


----------



## tea111red

heeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllpppppppppppppppp.


----------



## SilentLyric

_I wanna hate you so bad, but I can't._


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I have a crush on youuuu!

:cry

I wish I could tell you that.


----------



## noonecares

I see the history of toxic/abusive relationships you had.


----------



## ShadowOne

I miss my ex a ****ing lot right now. I shouldn't. I just need to dive into this feeling instead of avoiding it, I think


----------



## thinkr

Can we please just stop complicating things? I wish I could talk to you more. It's so painfully rare when two people just magically click....feel like we're sleeping on an emotional gold mine.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I've already told him everything..


----------



## SilentLyric

ShadowOne said:


> I miss my ex a ****ing lot right now. I shouldn't. I just need to dive into this feeling instead of avoiding it, I think


dat feel. :crying:


----------



## Kevin001

Girl when I'm around you I can't even focus.


----------



## SofaKing

I'm not worth it...really.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> I'm not worth it...really.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

If you exist, show yourself because it feels like -30 here. I'm not going out. You can get in through the back door, it's unlocked.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> I'm not worth it...really.


Yes you are


----------



## Karsten

doe deer said:


> you're dumb!!!!


no u


----------



## SilentLyric

waterfairy said:


> It's only been a day since I've seen you, but I miss you. Is it normal to be this clingy?


when you truely from the bottom of your heart believe to be in love...yes.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

You visited 10 minutes before New Years day. What a cat, as you made my New Years better.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> It's only been a day since I've seen you, but I miss you. Is it normal to be this clingy?


You are in love.


----------



## simplewrite

Leave your ex in 2017. At least try. Please.

Please let me fall in love with you.


----------



## Wren611

You're cute and it's distracting.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I am longing for someone who actually despises me. 

I haven't seen her in many weeks. I really miss her. I had no idea either it is because she has moved away or because she has seek a bigger social circle now. Maybe a boyfriend. So she is too socially busy to show up. If she has moved away I always expect her to just disappear without a word to me. It will take me a few months of not seeing her again to realize she has moved. I told her to let me know if she moves. But of course she will not. It makes no sense for someone to do this to someone you do not deem important at all. Especially if that person is nothing more than an annoying, irritating, boring, creepy acquaintance you keep having to run into by chance. My god I am such a sad sad person lmao! :rofl


----------



## Virgo

I love you.


----------



## Mystical95

I only watch you from afar, but I hope you took a real notice of me when we were in the same room everyday.


----------



## Crisigv

I really miss you


----------



## KILOBRAVO

doe deer said:


>


ugh, you're so hemerus. Hmm..... let's sing a-patella together and after I'll show you my coccyx. Sounds pretty hip?


----------



## tea111red

nothing to even think of to say to anyone.


----------



## Kevin001

I like me better when I'm with you.


----------



## Sky Blue

I see we've mutually given up on talking about our problems.


----------



## starfire1997

I’m so sad we grew apart. I never should have fell for you.

I know I was wrong to treat you that way, I just felt so bitter because I wanted you but never felt good enough. I tried to accept that you were with her but I guess I never could. We fought over such stupid things I just wish I could go back and change it all. We can both be so prideful at times.

I am glad you’re with a better girl now. I just wish I could look you in the eyes again. But I can’t because I still care.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

I like this woman I play dungeons and dragons with, but she doesn't know I'm a broke student. I have anxiety about asking her out


----------



## tea111red

I should have known better than to let you go alone. It's times like these I can't make it on my own. Wasted days and sleepless nights. And I can't wait to see you again.

I find I spend my time waiting on your call....how can I tell you, baby, my back's against the wall. I need you by my side to tell me it's alright, cause I don't think I can take anymore.

Is this love that I'm feeling? Is this the love, that I've been searching for? Is this love? Or am I dreaming? This must be love cause it's really got a hold on me. A hold on me...

I can't stop the feeling....I've been this way before. But, with you I've found the key to open any door. I can feel my love for you growing stronger day by day. And I can't wait to see you again so I can hold you in my arms!!

Is this love that I'm feeling? Is this the love, that I've been searching for? Is this love? Or am I dreaming? This must be love cause it's really got a hold on me. A hold on me...

Is this love that I'm feeling? Is this the love, that I've been searching for...?
Is this love? Or am I dreaming? Is this the love, that I've been searching for...?

 lol


----------



## Sky Blue

I'm tired of feeling like your therapist. I ask for more time talking... so of course I just get you complaining about looking for a job every day. I don't remember the last time you seemed genuinely interested in learning about me or doing something together, because you're so preoccupied with your problems, however legitimate they are.

Guess what. Last week I had to have dinner across from the old family friend who raped me when I was younger. Why would I ever tell you this though. I can't blurt it out in the middle of you venting and I don't want to text it at random. You'd only hear this if you actually spent time being close enough to me to hear these things.

But yeah, just keep complaining about the same thing day in, day out. I'm fine over here.


----------



## simplewrite

You make me want to chuck my phone into the Pacific Ocean and slam my head through a brick wall. I don't think you're aware of just how much this feeling really ****ing sucks.

Maybe I'm overthinking all of this. I probably am. I'm just tired. Tired of putting more effort into the relationship. Tired of waiting hours and hours for you to text back. Tired of being the one that always starts the convo if I wanna talk or setting up plans if I wanna hang out with you. Tired of having said plans be cancelled because you're somehow always busy every time I ask. Tired of receiving dry, indifferent, one-word responses like "Yep" or "Okay" from you all the time. Tired of hearing things like "I'll let you know tomorrow" or "I'll get back to you on that", like no, let me know _now,_ idiot.

I'm tired of feeling underappreciated and unloved. I'm tired of feeling like I'm not a priority to someone who I've always prioritized. I'm tired of being the one who cares more. I just need reassurance that you're not losing interest in me.

I think I like you more than I bargained for. Just please... put in a little more effort so I don't go absolutely insane.

(And side note, stop thinking about your ex! Get a grip!!!! Think about me instead!!!!!!!)


----------



## tea111red

help.....

lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> Yeah I guess that explains it haha :wink2:


Your love for him reminds me of this couple and the song they made together -


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> help.....
> 
> lol


Mitch the lifeguard will be there soon.


----------



## The Library of Emma

We agreed no photographs but I wish I could have asked for one of you in that gray-green longsleeve shirt. That was quite something.


----------



## Chevy396

If I bought a sail boat and taught myself how to sail, then showed up in your city after sailing there on my own, would you go on a real date with me?


----------



## 0589471

I wish I could be what you need, and I hate to think that you're still out there somewhere, struggling, all alone. The last time you came to me you seemed so distraught and confided in me over how alone you were, only to just vanish and leave me alone. I wonder if you'll ever come home, or maybe you've found a new heart to call home.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Mitch the lifeguard will be there soon.


I hope so...


----------



## Kevin001

We can do anything and everything you want to.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> I hope so...


 :hug

Chin up.


----------



## Virgo

I've never been in love with someone as much as I have with him. Sometimes I want to tell him so badly I love him, that it almost comes out. And I know he loves me too, but for some reason even if there's a 1% chance it might go wrong then I don't want to say it. Like I said, I know he loves me too, but I don't know what I'm afraid of. And I wanted to have sex with him so bad last night as we were falling asleep, but I was so tired I couldn't move so I didn't. XD


----------



## Micronian

every dream I have about you ends in heartbreak. I don't want to dream about you. I'm tired of it.


----------



## tea111red

hurry! throw out the buoy!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## love is like a dream

Fruitcake said:


> Massage my bum please.


i kind of probably overthought this too much okay? i know its wrong


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> hurry! throw out the buoy!


You can do it Mitch. :grin2:

Suddenly this music plays in the background -


----------



## notBlair

Does liking someone have to feel like you’re diseased? You’re nervous, your heart beats terribly fast, your hands get sweaty, you can’t think straight, you can’t focus, you’re borderline delusional and it all feels like you're losing control. 

I've unfortunately developed an interest on someone who lives on another continent. 

I wish it weren't so. This guy is so terribly sweet and wonderful. I think he likes me a little bit but don't think I could a long distance thing...

I always have this lingering fear that they'll inevitably lose interest too. But I so wish we didn't live so far apart.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm not perfect but I swear I'm perfect for you.


----------



## Tabris

I wish I was good enough for you


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Haven't visited and meoowed.


----------



## f1ora

can we go on an adventure?


----------



## ClosetDJ

I'm head over heels for you, it's been 7 years but you've not aged a bit to me. It scares me how much I love you because I've never had a connection nearly as strong and I don't know how to handle it.


----------



## Itsbeccabetchh

This sounds stupid but I want to be able to tell my SO when I need him in my depressive episodes. My mental health keeps me from doing it even though I know logically he would be so supportive and understanding of everything because he also struggles with metal health. But I just feel like a burden/something he has to put up with if I say anything.


----------



## tea111red

help......

hello, God or the universe???? please send someone my way again.......


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Visited meoowed, purred, etc.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> help......
> 
> hello, God or the universe???? please send someone my way again.......


I wish that it happens for you.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> I wish that it happens for you.


thanks...... i feel guilty for whining about this so much. i do need someone to come in my life and help me, though. i don't think i'm going to get better on my own.

anyway, thanks again for your support. it's nice you are a consistent source of support.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> thanks...... i feel guilty for whining about this so much. i do need someone to come in my life and help me, though. i don't think i'm going to get better on my own.
> 
> anyway, thanks again for your support. it's nice you are a consistent source of support.


You're welcome. :hug

It's all good to get it out. 

If I was local I would be over in two shakes of a lambs tail to help you. 

But words for the wise, don't shake a lambs tail. It wouldn't be a very happy lamb.  :lol

But unfortunately I'm miles away.


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> You're welcome. :hug
> 
> It's all good to get it out.
> 
> If I was local I would be over in two shakes of a lambs tail to help you.
> 
> But words for the wise, don't shake a lambs tail. It wouldn't be a very happy lamb.  :lol
> 
> But unfortunately I'm miles away.


 Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Thank you for the kind words.


You're welcome. :hug


----------



## Kevin001

Anywhere with you feels right.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

You're so cuuute


----------



## 0589471

I'm scared to like someone again. I need time to resolve this...and I think you need some time too. It doesn't mean there's no future though, or that I'm uninterested. I'm probably selfish in hoping you don't find somebody else. Please don't go far.


----------



## Freefall012

I miss you. I just wish you get over your fun and parties and realize that im alone and still alive...waiting for you to finish college (Just as you asked)... :'-(


----------



## ShadowOne

I don't know what the right thing is to do if you just kind of like someone and they're pleasant enough to be around for the most part but not head over heels

Like..is it me and my social/self neuroses, or is it a lack of chemistry


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm scared to like someone again. I need time to resolve this...and I think you need some time too. It doesn't mean there's no future though, or that I'm uninterested. I'm probably selfish in hoping you don't find somebody else. Please don't go far.


I hope whoever this man is sticks with you. 

You need something good in your life.


----------



## Evo1114

Can I just have some boobs in my face? For $10 maybe? I'm willing to negotiate pricing.


----------



## tea111red

ShadowOne said:


> I don't know what the right thing is to do if you just kind of like someone and they're pleasant enough to be around for the most part but not head over heels
> 
> Like..is it me and my social/self neuroses, or is it a lack of chemistry


Sounds like desperation....


----------



## Wren611

I hope I don't bottle it. I really want to see you.


----------



## xxDark Horse

poop on me tonight


----------



## pleasepleaseme

Reaching for the part of me that fills the part of you in essence of where the morning meets the day
where we met, where rose tinted memories play 
The presence of expectations bring the whole thing crashing down in my mind exhausting all possibilities of what the best of me would give to the best of you never being free to explore the journey of love always trapped in a perpetual round
Inner Sanctuary peace and joy reside in this moment where I and we are connected to Rose tinted memories of mornings in each others hearts. 
Beginning of an ending that life permits
A tourist in my heart that asks for a home given with space removed of shame allowed to roam not littered with pain trust the unknown where intimacy can grow to let it go to detach and still stay around to show up for you and our rose tinted memories of mornings met in each others hearts.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

You were cute. Didn't care about your freckles, I found them cute. But you seemed to care, the way you tried to kind of hide your face in plain sight. Maybe you had anxiety... Thanks for the Subway Sandwich though, it was delicious.


----------



## SplendidBob

pleasepleaseme said:


> Reaching for the part of me that fills the part of you in essence of where the morning meets the day
> where we met, where rose tinted memories play
> The presence of expectations bring the whole thing crashing down in my mind exhausting all possibilities of what the best of me would give to the best of you never being free to explore the journey of love always trapped in a perpetual round
> Inner Sanctuary peace and joy reside in this moment where I and we are connected to Rose tinted memories of mornings in each others hearts.
> Beginning of an ending that life permits
> A tourist in my heart that asks for a home given with space removed of shame allowed to roam not littered with pain trust the unknown where intimacy can grow to let it go to detach and still stay around to show up for you and our rose tinted memories of mornings met in each others hearts.


Lovely .


----------



## chrissyq3838

My crush zac mason i love you


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kevin001

I'm gonna to love you til my heart stops beating.


----------



## 0589471

I feel like I'm always going to be in love with you and there's this part of me that's afraid you're falling further away and out of love with me. You get the assurance that I'm here, but...you've stopped sharing your thoughts and feelings with me. I feel cut off, strange, like this friend you talk to, but nothing more. It's...sad. With each passing day I feel lonelier and more likely to lose you. The way you can talk about a future for yourself, excluding me, while I'm still stuck on a possibility of a future with you. I wish this all made more sense. I wish we could talk about this, without it being so awkward.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I fear that if neither of us start communicating like we did at the beginning a little over 7 months ago, this will amount to nothing when you move away in April.

I really hope I am not simply being used for mere company, at your convenience. I miss the person I started dating. We don't have those long conversations we had at the beginning.

Yeah, maybe this IS too good to be true after all. :sigh


----------



## 0589471

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I fear that if neither of us start communicating like we did at the beginning a little over 7 months ago, this will amount to nothing.
> 
> I know you told me that you were in the middle of a fibromyalgia flare, but you have no problem talking and laughing with everyone else in our gaming group. Not to mention, you rarely ask me how I am doing or how my day is, and you don't have those long conversations we had at the beginning.
> 
> *I really hope I am not simply being used for mere company, at your convenience. I miss the person I started dating.*
> 
> Yeah, maybe this IS too good to be true after all. :sigh


:squeeze I'm sorry you're at that point. I feel like we're going through something pretty similar. I'm hoping it's all in my head though. We tend to get lonely when the communication isn't like it used to be. Sometimes a little break in between the constant helps people to reevaluate their situation, and she'll realize how much she misses you. I'm currently trying to gain the courage to speak up about how I'm feeling, because I don't want this to keep building in the silence. Hopefully you guys can work things out


----------



## unsocial lego

I assume you already have a boyfriend. You were friendly to me at first but I get the feeling I'm annoying you now or creeping you out or both. I don't know if I should not even try to be a friend and just leave you alone.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm sorry you're at that point. I feel like we're going through something pretty similar. I'm hoping it's all in my head though. We tend to get lonely when the communication isn't like it used to be. Sometimes a little break in between the constant helps people to reevaluate their situation, and she'll realize how much she misses you. I'm currently trying to gain the courage to speak up about how I'm feeling, because I don't want this to keep building in the silence. Hopefully you guys can work things out


Thanks. We shall see. She is moving to a city further way from me in April so nothing may ever come of this.


----------



## suleymanyaman

First, I'm sorry for all my pervert-ish behaviours last year while trying to get you to like me. However, it was not because I was pervert. I am a person who suffers from social anxiety just like you and does not know how to talk with girls. This inexperience and the fear of losing you caused me to do stupid things like asking you questions all the time. It seems you have forgiven me given that you said "good morning" two weeks ago and you always answer my questions on classroom whatsapp group. If so, thank you for that. 

However, I still love you. No matter how hard I tried forgetting you, I couldn't. You're just too beautiful and intelligent. I have always thought that you are the one and I still do. The acts I committed last years prevents me from talking to you again. But these are my true emotions. No minute passes without thinking and dreaming about you.


----------



## chrissyq3838

I hang off your every word


----------



## Chevy396

*To someone not on this site*

Have you noticed how I have been coming into your store like 3 times a month buying large quantities of kratom that nobody would use in that short of time? I just enjoy talking to you and your other cute sisters. Even your mom, she's hot too. *insert threesome/foursome joke here*


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I wish I was good enough for you.


----------



## Crisigv

I will probably fall asleep dreaming of you, like I do every night. Call me a loser, but I don't care.


----------



## CNikki

What do you _really_ think of me? Be honest.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Have a happy Easter!


----------



## 0589471

I really hope I'm not annoying you, I just have a hard time going so long without talking or knowing how you're doing.


----------



## Karsten

When the night.... Has come!
And the land is dark...
And the moon is the only... Light well see...

I wont cry, i wont cry..


----------



## BAC

It was good seeing you today. It was a bittersweet reminder of how much I miss that.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I hope you are ok.


----------



## 0589471

I miss you, and I wish you wanted to see me as much as I want to see you. I feel at this time it's for the best I stop texting you so often. I realize in the silence, how sad it is that you don't really reach out to me first. I feel like I'm getting swallowed up in the silence, and it hurts.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I miss you, and I wish you wanted to see me as much as I want to see you. I feel at this time it's for the best I stop texting you so often. I realize in the silence, how sad it is that you don't really reach out to me first. I feel like I'm getting swallowed up in the silence, and it hurts.




This made me cry a little. If you have stopped texting him and he rarely reaches out to you, that should tell you everything you need to now about your place in his life. No one should have to fight to be a priority in someones life if they truly care about you.

:hug :squeeze :kiss

We are in this together, honey.


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I miss you, and I wish you wanted to see me as much as I want to see you. I feel at this time it's for the best I stop texting you so often. I realize in the silence, how sad it is that you don't really reach out to me first. I feel like I'm getting swallowed up in the silence, and it hurts.





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> This made me cry a little. If you have stopped texting him and he rarely reaches out to you, that should tell you everything you need to now about your place in his life. No one should have to fight to be a priority in someones life if they truly care about you.
> 
> :hug :squeeze :kiss
> 
> We are in this together, honey.


Aww *hug* I have been in similar situations. It's no fun. Just remember to try again when you're ready.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy396

Oh, and to my "crush"... Don't worry, my next girlfriend will probably be an AI.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ScythianHeretic

it's summer time ! how many movies have you watched


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I've been locked inside your heart-shaped box for weeks


----------



## xxDark Horse

I enjoy talking to you and hanging out with you, I wish you weren't taken  
I wish that someday, I get the chance to be a good boyfriend to the right girl. Iv'e been wanting this so bad for so long, and when my time comes I will never take it for granted.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I don't think I'm your type but I wish we could at least be friends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lohikaarme

Road trips!! :grin2:

+ soundtrack :wink2:


----------



## Lostbeauties

Before you met me, I was alright but things were kinda heavy. You brought me to life now every February, you'll be my valentine  

This goes out to my future soulmate, wherever he may be.


----------



## Lostbeauties

3stacks said:


> I like you but you could never feel the same way which hurts but youre great and I wish you the best.


Adam stop thinking like that or so help me I will come to England and haunt you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## 3stacks

Natalie460 said:


> Adam stop thinking like that or so help me I will come to England and haunt you.


Haunted by Natalie sounds great though haha


----------



## 0589471

I wish you were free from those things that hold you down. I'm still here for you.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Its been so nice seeing you around this forum!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Still waiting on my sandwich.  :lol

Yeah, someone had to say it.  :lol

You know I'm joking, right? :sus :grin2:


----------



## Crisigv

I hope you're okay.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Thanks for reading my message this morning I guess.


----------



## SFC01

if we do get it on, I will still be going out on the beers with the lads at a moments notice, and may return at any time during the next week, you will not text me during this time.

At no point will there be a reason to talk to me whilst the footy is on, especially if the mates are round to watch. 

I love you xxx


----------



## 0589471

I know we're on our own but please don't push me out too much. I still care about you a lot and just want to know you're ok.


----------



## Sus y

ANX1 said:


> Still waiting on my sandwich.  :lol
> 
> Yeah, someone had to say it.  :lol
> 
> You know I'm joking, right? :sus :grin2:


I know it's not a joke! :O All you have ever wanted is a daily supply of sandwich! :laugh: j/k :b


----------



## Mabel Pines

I really, really, really, really, really want to tell her, "Hi. How are you?"


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Evo1114

Hey, can you run to Walmart real quick and pick me up some coffee creamer and deoderant? Thanksssss. Wuv wu.


----------



## Sasseth

“What’s up bruah” 😁


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don’t know how to “play the game” nor do I want to


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> I know it's not a joke! :O All you have ever wanted is a daily supply of sandwich! :laugh: j/k :b


:eek

I know. Maybe one day.


----------



## CNikki

Never thought I’d say this...I’m kind of pining over you. And it really wish I hadn’t because it sucks on so many levels.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

CNikki said:


> Never thought I'd say this...I'm kind of pining over you. And it really wish I hadn't because it sucks on so many levels.


Lucky man, whoever he is.


----------



## tea111red

I want to hug him.


----------



## SofaKing

If I've learned anything, it's that I'm never good enough.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

tea111red said:


> I want to hug him.


Go for it! 



SofaKing said:


> If I've learned anything, it's that I'm never good enough.


Of course you are! Don't think like that. Chin up, big guy.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> If I've learned anything, it's that I'm never good enough.


----------



## tea111red

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Go for it!


lol, I don't know how to go about making this happen.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> lol, I don't know how to go about making this happen.


Open arms. Grab subject, close arms and hug away. :grin2:


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Open arms. Grab subject, close arms and hug away. :grin2:


I don't know how to transition to that w/ him.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> I don't know how to transition to that w/ him.


When you part from meeting, give him a hug goodbye.


----------



## tea111red

It's not that easy, lol.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> It's not that easy, lol.


With SA, true.


----------



## 0589471

I honestly never thought you'd stop talking to me.


----------



## SofaKing

I hate any future without you in it.


----------



## 0589471

SofaKing said:


> I hate any future without you in it.


I hear you, I'm right there too. Could've said this myself  :squeeze


----------



## SofaKing

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I hear you, I'm right there too. Could've said this myself  :squeeze


It's very hard to accept loss. We both need to give ourselves and any future partners a chance...they shouldn't suffer our past.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I want to steal you.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Arinaroe

I want to say to him: So, you`ve decided to propose to your girl, haven`t you? Though you have thought about various NY places including broadway or central park proposal plans haven`t got any clearer, have they? Just hire proposal 007 and they`ll make up everything for you, your proposal day will be just perfect pal!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I appreciated your response to me asking how you were doing the other day, although you have been awfully distant for the past few months.

Are you even still interested in me? I can't even tell anymore.

I hope I am wrong.


----------



## SofaKing

It's time...time just keep ticking, though.


----------



## 0589471

thank you for finding the words to tell me what you needed to. I know it wasn't easy, but I appreciate you setting me free. I still love you and I only hope the best for you...be well.


----------



## Mabel Pines

I wish that you would treat me like you treat everybody else.


----------



## Discat

I saw ur video, u r an idiot 
But u had a girl w u. How can she stand you? 
I know guys hate you. Shame we live in other countries or maybe it's better


----------



## Nekobasu

I would tell her of all the anger, bitterness, sadness, despair and guilt.. all blended into a chaotic primordial slurry and force fed to me every day. The guilt is especially hard, seems like I always end up blaming myself somehow. Thanks so so much for leaving me alone on this wretched earth.

my soulmate committed suicide last year. So much I would tell her if I could..


----------



## SofaKing

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> thank you for finding the words to tell me what you needed to. I know it wasn't easy, but I appreciate you setting me free. I still love you and I only hope the best for you...be well.


I hope you can now begin healing.


----------



## tea111red

To the future person:

I wonder what you're like.

Wonder how and when we'll meet.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Nekobasu said:


> my soulmate committed suicide last year. So much I would tell her if I could..


I am so sorry.  :rub


----------



## 0589471

Nekobasu said:


> The guilt is especially hard, seems like I always end up blaming myself somehow. Thanks so so much for leaving me alone on this wretched earth.
> 
> my soulmate committed suicide last year. So much I would tell her if I could..


I am so, so sorry...that is beyond words. :squeeze I hate that the pain of such thing spreads to those who loved them. I pray you needn't carry this for too much longer. Hang in there, you're not alone.



SofaKing said:


> I hope you can now begin healing.


Thank you, I really appreciate it :squeeze I hope you are doing well these days.


----------



## Salix babylonica

I desired to be one with you, so I took your germ-covered toothbrush and shoved it up my nose this morning. 
Don't worry, I've wiped the nasal mucus off with a restraining order I found, it had my name on it anyway.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

You don't exist.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Shag me baby.


----------



## love is like a dream

tea111red said:


> To the future person:
> 
> I wonder what you're like.
> 
> Wonder how and when we'll meet.


yes this! but "her" instead of "him'.

btw, where are you? why don't you post much lately? :nerd:


----------



## CNikki

I really don't know what to say.


----------



## tea111red

Coincidence said:


> yes this! but "her" instead of "him'.
> 
> btw, where are you? why don't you post much lately? :nerd:


lol, I guess I've not felt all that talkative. I also didn't have access to the internet for a few days the other day, too.  Those days were pretty long...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> lol, I guess I've not felt all that talkative. I also didn't have access to the internet for a few days the other day, too.  Those days were pretty long...


Can relate as been there with no internet due to a storm. :hug


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I wish I was good enough for you.


----------



## shyheaux

I'd just like to let him know that I like him and would ask him he feels the same way about me


----------



## discopotato

I honestly don't know what you see in me. You deserve so much better


----------



## Sus y

Not exactly a crush, just... to someone:

You make serene my mind, like soft waves at nights
Make me so calm, like a baby in its mother's arms
A quietness so new to me, can't believe it exists
This desired satisfaction of no longer longing
So quiet, so shy, so free, I gladly can feel 
A sense of peacefully loving everything 
because you are you, and I am me

_*Thank you.*_


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Why don't you mark your location on my map?


----------



## SplendidBob

Yes. You heard me. Lets make it all for one and all for love. That doesn't mean a ****ing thing, its gibberish, but we should still do it.


* *




No crush or romantic partner




Pretty sure I have posted this in here before. I think now I just repeat myself on loop every 6 months or so.


----------



## Chevy396

splendidbob said:


> Yes. You heard me. Lets make it all for one and all for love. That doesn't mean a ****ing thing, its gibberish, but we should still do it.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No crush or romantic partner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I have posted this in here before. I think now I just repeat myself on loop every 6 months or so.


Lol, pretty sure I do that too.


----------



## tea111red

Rescue me


----------



## Mabel Pines

How are you?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Rescue me


Mitch, oh Mitch.


----------



## xxDark Horse

dat asss



damn


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Mitch, oh Mitch.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@tea111red

:lol


----------



## DC9428

I can't tell if you want to be friends or date, I'd love to date because I find you very attractive, but its not the end of the world if we can't I just think you're a hella cool and sweet girl and I wanna hang out with you. I'm sorry if I'm not acting on your hints, I'm just very scared that I might make the wrong choice and ruin everything. Please don't give up on me, just give me time. As I write this, I realize this may be ridiculous because you haven't rejected me once, but I'm still worried you're going to. I'm still worried that maybe you're just being nice, I'm worried that maybe I opened up a little too much about myself last time we met and now you think I'm an insecure head case. I also curse myself for being irrational though, as you were pretty nice when we left so maybe I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm strictly rhythm I don't want to make you cry or sing.
An old guitar is all i can afford.


----------



## AffinityWing

It feels like I haven't had one in my personal life in a long time, no one since my ex. I wish I could experience that again (or not, since it is quite hellish and pretty much always one-sided.) But if you do, at some point exist out there in a painless and just for once, in a requited way... I want to write you many love poems and stories.


----------



## 0589471

I hope you're okay.


----------



## Crisigv

You must have really thought I was ugly because I even have little girls saying ew to me. And then her and her mother stare at me and laugh. I'm sure you're happy to be rid of me.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Crisigv said:


> You must have really thought I was ugly because I even have little girls saying ew to me. And then her and her mother stare at me and laugh. I'm sure you're happy to be rid of me.


I would never say that you were ugly. I would cherish you forever.


----------



## Sacrieur

DrKitty said:


> I'm so glad you broke up with me because I don't want my kids to look ugly.


O_O


----------



## Harlin

Just admit that you love me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> You must have really thought I was ugly because I even have little girls saying ew to me. And then her and her mother stare at me and laugh. I'm sure you're happy to be rid of me.


I wouldn't worry about that, as they are just projecting their own issues onto you to feel better.

What you will find is that they do it to everyone that will bite / for attention / reaction. Just ignore them and realise it is all about them. Ignoring them hurts the most for people like that.


----------



## 0589471

I miss you, even if you don't miss me.


----------



## Crisigv

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I miss you, even if you don't miss me.


This


----------



## CNikki

I'm going to be honest. I don't know if I can really put up with the fact that, even if I were to be interested, it would ever be on the same level as you and what would happen. For all I know, I'm probably second or third option and I'll be made the idiot to think that you would be my first. I've been down that road a few times and the mental gymnastics along with other events that happened I would not want to be in ever again. Sometimes being in certain positions makes me have no choice than to simply step back.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I miss you, even if you don't miss me.





Crisigv said:


> This


Sounds like you two are really hurting emotionally.  :hug



CNikki said:


> I'm going to be honest. I don't know if I can really put up with the fact that, even if I were to be interested, it would ever be on the same level as you and what would happen. For all I know, I'm probably second or third option and I'll be made the idiot to think that you would be my first. I've been down that road a few times and the mental gymnastics along with other events that happened I would not want to be in ever again. Sometimes being in certain positions makes me have no choice than to simply step back.


Give it a go. You might regret it later on in life if you don't try.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I miss you, even if you don't miss me.


:hug :squeeze



Crisigv said:


> This


:hug :squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Hope you had a good mother's day!


----------



## The Philosopher

You broke my heart.


----------



## Rebootplease

Still waiting 😭


----------



## SwtSurrender

Come lick me.


----------



## Rebootplease

SwtSurrender said:


> Come lick me.


Allnofappers evacuate !


----------



## SwtSurrender

Rebootplease said:


> Allnofappers evacuate !


Haha that dark helmet guy is arousing.... Can he even fit to lick me? :rofl !


----------



## SwtSurrender

Crisigv said:


> This


Heartless fools.


----------



## funnynihilist

SwtSurrender said:


> Come lick me.


Are you a human ice cream cone?


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

Wish I had the courage to say that I loved you before. Now it's too late...


----------



## 0589471

You were the one who said you were ready to be in a relationship. I knew you weren't...but I have a part to play in it too I know.


----------



## Lohikaarme

BleedingHearts said:


> assuming those aren't body bags, that changes everything.


----------



## Random person

I missed you! Did you miss me?


----------



## notBlair

This guy I've had a crush on introduced himself when I was at my residence hall's dining hall!!!

We've exchanged a lot of glances at each other and I smile at him but I've always told myself nothing would come of it. That nothing mattered because it wasn't like he was going to talk to me, and I FOR SURE wasn't going to talk to him. 

As I enter the dining hall I make prolonged eye contact with him partially because I never wear my glasses so I wasn't sure it was him. He was eating by himself (bless his soul, he is so adorable), he gets up and goes to where the food station is. I see him and I completely go into panic mode. I ignored him. He introduced himself to my friends because I just...focused on the food. 

I can't believe I did that. I feel so horrible. He's graduating and I'm leaving and I'm also a ****ing coward and I can't believe I just ignored him. 

To the dude: I am a moron, you're gorgeous and awesome for introducing yourself. I couldn't do it.

-- 

I can't believe it though. I'm such a passive person and when someone does the work for me and talks to me first I behave like this. Gah. I can't. I feel horrible.


----------



## tea111red

^can you track him down and apologize or something? 

Maybe apologizing could then lead into some kind of conversation that could help develop things?


----------



## Crisigv

I miss you. You're all I think about.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Hope the rest of your day goes well.


----------



## cosmicKitten

I can't wait for you to come visit me. I miss you.


----------



## SilentLyric

you are beautiful and cool...too bad, if we met at a different time and at a different place, maybe I would have a chance.


----------



## SofaKing

Why aren't I good enough?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That I want a Koala hug -






Koalas. :mushy


----------



## EggsBenedict

I know you have more in common with tattoed DJs like your ex-boyfriend that you still live with, but a boring stable older guy like me is way better for you. Those guys are not good enough for you. I'd treat you like a princess and try everything to make you happy.

But, this is pretty much just my internal insecurities talking and is of course not based on any form of reality. Therefore, the friendzone continues.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## birddookie

To my last crush, I hope your life is going well. Dwelling on you wasn't doing me any good, I've been feeling great, since I haven't had my mind on you.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

hmm... it's actaully kind of amazing just how little interest i have in... like... anybody. LOL if i knew someone was like reallllllyyy into me tomorrow, i'd just be like, "Meh, don't care" and just ignore it and probably think, "Oh, no. Now what? This is going to be awkward." I mean, i cant and i won't fake i like you. It's as if it would need to be allllll on my terms, but then that never happens is because i have no interest in anyone. Even if i did like them, then sure as hell they'd not be interested back and then there's no point. Not sure if this is normal or not...


----------



## Chevy396

karenw said:


> Yeah it's normal haha, it's the way forward.


You weren't supposed to tell anybody about my webcam show!


----------



## Daxi004

1. I hate you. You really hurt me, many years

2. Don't steal my soul.


----------



## MonkeyMan213

I'm glad that you can deal with my flaws.


----------



## SofaKing

A new life is a short distance away.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Hi *then runs away*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I hope you guys are doing alright.


----------



## Outispoet

I wish you existed.


----------



## 0589471

sometimes I wish you'd take me off facebook just so I didn't have to see you anymore, or know when you're active/online. For someone who left me saying they're going to "isolate" themselves, reactivating your facebook and spending hours on messenger REALLY gave me the hint you're just removing yourself from me, not the rest of the world. I guess I'm too much of a coward to remove you myself.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Must have sandwiches. :grin2:


----------



## Kinable

:love2 Well, you're single and I'm single... I was thinking maybe we could... go out sometime?


----------



## 0589471

I really shouldn't be surprised, it feels like I don't even know this person anymore. Though I have to say, I am shocked you've moved on so quickly. I guess it's time I take you off for good, since you've clearly found someone else to fill your time with. I'll still float around here and there, but facebook is much too personal and I think it's for the best right now that I make the jump & remove you. :sigh


----------



## SofaKing

Much better things are ahead for you.


A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I really shouldn't be surprised, it feels like I don't even know this person anymore. Though I have to say, I am shocked you've moved on so quickly. I guess it's time I take you off for good, since you've clearly found someone else to fill your time with. I'll still float around here and there, but facebook is much too personal and I think it's for the best right now that I make the jump & remove you. :sigh


----------



## Zatch

Nobody wants to see us together!


----------



## 0589471

@SofaKing thank you for that :squeeze I have a margarita date with my best friend tonight. Something to look forward to yes? lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

waterfairy said:


> You destroyed me. I still want you back, but I'm not going to wait for you forever. I need to fill this void, and even though it probably isn't healthy, I'm going to start dating again soon. I need to find something to distract me from this pain I feel. And maybe I'll find a better guy in the process. Who knows.


 

That sounds horrible! Good luck with the next guy. :hug


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

waterfairy said:


> I hope there won't be a next guy and he'll come back to me but I doubt that's gonna happen.


You poor thing! Oneitis is never good. Take it from me. :hug


----------



## hypestyle

i have feelings for this person. I think they'd be kind of a decent fit-- but she's not into guys. Ah well.


----------



## Harlin

I love to talk with you and I really like you, but you hate talking to me and don't want anything to do with me, and its quite obvious. I wish you would just tell me to **** off instead of the long silence.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> You destroyed me. I still want you back, but I'm not going to wait for you forever. I need to fill this void, and even though it probably isn't healthy, I'm going to start dating again soon. I need to find something to distract me from this pain I feel. And maybe I'll find a better guy in the process. Who knows.


That is commonly known as the rebound guy.

But be careful as you will be seen as just wanting to sleep with them to feel something.

I would suggest cuddling or hanging out with animals, as get a similar feeling to cuddling a human.


----------



## 0589471

I know how @waterfairy feels, but she's got to cope in her own way @ANX1 It's okay to feel concerned for her though, I know I do  It's a new pain, and it's hard to find a connection like that, people that special...the one that shares a piece of you and is marked "The One" even if they're not truly "the one", it's still valuable and not really replaceable. She's a tough girl though, inspires me. She'll bounce back from this, and I know I will eventually too.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I know how @*waterfairy* feels, but she's got to cope in her own way @*ANX1* It's okay to feel concerned for her though, I know I do  It's a new pain, and it's hard to find a connection like that, people that special...the one that shares a piece of you and is marked "The One" even if they're not truly "the one", it's still valuable and not really replaceable. She's a tough girl though, inspires me. She'll bounce back from this, and I know I will eventually too.


I know some women work that way, but seeing what it does to them afterwards concerns me.


----------



## CNikki

waterfairy said:


> Thank you. I hope there won't be a next guy and he'll come back to me but I doubt that's gonna happen.


Be prepared for the worst. Can't wait on people since either for one they will come back ONLY when it's convenient for them OR they won't show up at all. I'm not as great at being people-literate, but one thing I have been reminded of is that sometimes we do have to be a bit selfish and see peoples intentions straight up. As the saying goes, how someone presents themselves to you the first time around, believe them.

As far as coping, make sure it's healthy and productive for you. Nobody is worth for you to succumb to any type of addictions.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@A Toxic Butterfly
@waterfairy

Reminds me of this song -






Switch foot is a favourite band of Mandy Moore and I believe how their song(s) made it into A Walk to Remember movie.


----------



## funnynihilist

Jeet


----------



## 0589471

CNikki said:


> Be prepared for the worst. Can't wait on people since either for one they will come back ONLY when it's convenient for them OR they won't show up at all. I'm not as great at being people-literate, but one thing I have been reminded of is that sometimes we do have to be a bit selfish and see peoples intentions straight up. As the saying goes, how someone presents themselves to you the first time around, believe them.
> 
> As far as coping, make sure it's healthy and productive for you. Nobody is worth for you to succumb to any type of addictions.


Sobering advice if I ever heard any. Thank you for that, CNikki. Seems like I needed to hear it too. :squeeze

I've resigned to my situation being like the lyrics of this song -
_You're pushing down on my shoulders
And emptying my lungs
And in a moment I'm older
In a moment, you've won

And you escape me
Like it's nothing
Like words I never should have said
And the stress comes to the surface
But all of the heroes are dead

And I hate that I can't say your name
Without feeling like I'm part of the blame
And it's never gonna feel quite the same
But it's never gonna change

And I hate that I'm always so young
Had me feeling like you were the one
And it's never gonna feel like it's done
'Cause it's never gonna change
~~~_


----------



## Mabel Pines

Hi. How are you?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

funnynihilist said:


> Jeet


Kune Do


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

That with having SA and being inside a lot, we don't need to do the traditional walk along the beach -






 :lol


----------



## Lohikaarme

ANX1 said:


> That with having SA and being inside a lot, we don't need to do the traditional walk along the beach -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


Lmao, I love this! :lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Lohikaarme said:


> Lmao, I love this! :lol


Me too, great date idea. :grin2:


----------



## Sus y

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> sometimes I wish you'd take me off facebook just so I didn't have to see you anymore, or know when you're active/online. For someone who left me saying they're going to "isolate" themselves, reactivating your facebook and spending hours on messenger REALLY gave me the hint you're just removing yourself from me, not the rest of the world. I guess I'm too much of a coward to remove you myself.


:hug, I have been there, removing is the best choice, take the time you need to do so. 



3stacks said:


> I really like you but you're from a different country and could never feel the same way.


Start saving money, you don't know if you could be their one, flying is expensive! But if you aren't their one, you'll be someone else .



ANX1 said:


> That with having SA and being inside a lot, we don't need to do the traditional walk along the beach -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


I'm assuming they are training and that they are dancers, tho I could be wrong. I'm wondering if you like to dance and if you are a good at.


----------



## 0589471

Sus y said:


> :hug, I have been there, removing is the best choice, take the time you need to do so.


Oh I did  It's helped me a lot just in not obsessing or worrying so much. I was concerned it'd start a chain reaction where he'd start removing me from everything, since I took him off from there. I guess it sounds silly but I still want to be connected in some ways...just that, facebook was very personal and I can't have him too close currently. Thanks Sus y :squeeze


----------



## Sus y

waterfairy said:


> I can't bring myself to listen to this song right now :crying:


:hug


----------



## CNikki

waterfairy said:


> You're probably right about that. I know I messed up though so it's harder for me to see him as the bad guy, even though he shattered my heart into a million pieces.
> 
> The only addiction I would succumb to is dating apps :lol


What ever the case may be, I hope you find the best solution and that there's closure with it. Feelings suck but they're not absolute either.


----------



## Crisigv

I appreciate you more than you'll ever know.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sus y said:


> :hug, I have been there, removing is the best choice, take the time you need to do so.
> 
> Start saving money, you don't know if you could be their one, flying is expensive! But if you aren't their one, you'll be someone else .
> 
> I'm assuming they are training and that they are dancers, tho I could be wrong. I'm wondering if you like to dance and if you are a good at.


It is just for fun. 

But treadmill dancing is popular.

I have the coordination and can do the spin move. 



waterfairy said:


> I can't bring myself to listen to this song right now :crying:


It is ok. :hug

Don't need to watch it if you don't want to. Just saying it reminds me of that song.



waterfairy said:


> @*ANX1* @*A Toxic Butterfly* Nothing can make me feel worse than I already do. I need to feel something other than what I'm feeling now. I've been so miserable in my room and I can't escape these thoughts.


Been there before, even had a breakdown as everything got too much including loss of family. Took years to recover.

I don't want you to turn out the way I did, hence why I mentioned to you lot to keep busy, meet new people and not be alone. Soon find that you feel better, as miss the company of others.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> It's hard to keep busy because I'm about to graduate and don't have much to do  I guess I can start studying for boards. How do you meet new people without using a dating app?


At your age (20's) I used to go clubbing with friends and met some cool women that way. Meet many people your own age going through the same life experience.

What women normally do is scan the night club and look for men sitting on their own and see no one else like a partner at the bar (sometimes men sit in corner of night club or where there are tables) and approach them.

Sometimes approach and dance with men dancing on their own on dance floor. I have seen women dancing and many men approach them. But some are there with partners to wind down.

I would advise to learn the nightclubs and ask about the bad nightclubs and keep to nightclubs with high end customers like business, rich people, etc, as there is less trouble from others that way and keep yourself safe. Some clubs you have to pay to enter and some you don't as long as buy a drink (orange juice or other and don't leave your drink unattended, as women get drugged that way).

Ask @*komorikun* , as she went clubbing on her own and met her boyfriend(s) that way. She probably can give you tips on what to do based on her life experiences.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> I've been trying to go but my friends have been blowing me off, and I don't think it's safe for a woman to go alone


Oh, ok. 

I forget it is the US, so have to be more careful. 

Bad night clubs usually are hip hop, small type clubs which can attract fights, etc. Most people know to avoid those clubs with bad reputations (might see reviews online).

As long as keep to main, lit area's with many people that can step in to help, you should be safe. I noticed most physical attacks happen in non lit area's / area's between streets. Or where gangs hang out.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

waterfairy said:


> Honestly most of the clubs near me are pretty ratchet lol Everyone's always grinding up on each other and stuff.


 Oh. ok.

:um that is dirty dancing.


----------



## kward1

I’m very self conscious & honestly think I’m ugly/gross. Also have an eating disorder so I get hella anxiety when you ask me if I want to go eat. Also get anxiety ordering drinks while out. Most people wouldn’t think nearly as much about it as I do, but my eating disorder is all I’ve lived for for almost 4 years now, you’re way too good for me & I feel very out of place/want to die.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471

I wish I could comfort you, I know life isn't easy for you and the things you deal with on your own. Even if you don't think of me anymore, it's okay. I still do.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I wish I could comfort you, I know life isn't easy for you and the things you deal with on your own. Even if you don't think of me anymore, it's okay. I still do.


:hug


----------



## cosmicKitten

I wish I could be there to take care of you right now. I hope you're doing okay. <3


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Zatch

You are the best thing to ever happen to me. You know that and that's part of what makes this so hard.

5 years seems like a long time, but not so long apparently. A lot can change. But I'm afraid my decision will not.


----------



## SANDRY

Our time spent together was miraculous. You were a life-time partner woven from a few dates and two months of texts. You tolerated me and matched me in the most magnificent ways. I lament that we never consecrated our relationship, though I'm glad we didn't to a certain extend. This threat of anxiety makes me despair for the future.


----------



## SANDRY

There's an independent woman in you waiting to be heard. She is strong and confident. She knows that she's been made to be healthy, beautiful, and bright.


----------



## 0589471

why do I still miss you? :sigh


----------



## alienbird

I deserved better.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Sus y

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I hope you find what you are looking for in your new city. I won't be moving anywhere anytime soon and I can't guarantee that I will be able to ever see you again.
> 
> We both have our own issues so a real relationship would not have worked out at all between us.
> 
> Thanks for giving me temporary happiness. It was great while it lasted. I will miss you. :sigh


:hug


----------



## Rebootplease

Me so harney. Me love u long time (j)


----------



## Kinable

I'm ready to take it to the next level if you are...


----------



## SofaKing

Great news! I made it back alive from jogging. There's still a chance for us.


----------



## Mabel Pines

cosmicKitten said:


> I wish I could be there to take care of you right now. I hope you're doing okay. <3


Whoever that is is a lucky man.


----------



## The Library of Emma




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SofaKing said:


> Great news! I made it back alive from jogging. There's still a chance for us.


Good luck!


----------



## CNikki

...I can't surpass this. It hurts.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> ...I can't surpass this. It hurts.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## CNikki

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :hug :squeeze


Thank you.

Read your post about what happened with yours. Sorry to hear about it. There will be someone who will come into your life and cherish the time spent.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It was fun to spend a part of the day with you.


----------



## Mabel Pines

See you same time next week?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Read your post about what happened with yours. Sorry to hear about it. There will be someone who will come into your life and cherish the time spent.


Thank you so much.


----------



## tea111red

I really hope you're not going to end up marrying that person....


----------



## greentea33

I hope you drown. Hope you drowned. or something.


Im not writing in this thread again.


----------



## Crisigv

I hope you're okay


----------



## 0589471

I wish you missed me and that you weren't so disconnected


----------



## SofaKing

I hope you'll have a happy birthday.


----------



## CNikki

I'll be out of your hair soon enough. Have a good one.


----------



## Zatch

Time to close the book.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I wish you missed me and that you weren't so disconnected


 :hug

The feels. Hang in there.


----------



## SilentLyric

I wonder what you all think about me.


----------



## tea111red

Where are you


----------



## cryptidsupreme

"I know you're dating my best friend but I wish you'd acknowledge me when we're alone"


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Remember when you told me this?



> ...I chased my sister around her apartment with a kitchen knife once after an argument... Not to stab her, just to scare her...


 Good thing I friend-zoned you after all, I would not want to be murdered in case you got angry with me.


----------



## 0589471

yikes! yeah that's how people get 'accidentally' killed lol good thing. "I was just trying to scare him I swear!" doesn't stand up in court 


iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Remember when you told me this?
> 
> Good thing I friend-zoned you after all, I would not want to be murdered in case you got angry with me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> yikes! yeah that's how people get 'accidentally' killed lol good thing. "I was just trying to scare him I swear!" doesn't stand up in court


Exactly.

Walking on eggshells indeed.


----------



## CNikki

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Remember when you told me this?
> 
> Good thing I friend-zoned you after all, I would not want to be murdered in case you got angry with me.


Really good move. I feel sorry for the sister and hope if she lives in a different place that she puts a restraining order against her.


----------



## Mabel Pines

You are so awesome and cool.


----------



## Harlin

I wish you'd just tell me to **** off instead of just giving half assed responses or ignoring me for such long periods of time.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Harlin said:


> I wish you'd just tell me to **** off instead of just giving half assed responses or ignoring me for such long periods of time.


 Drop him. Seriously.


----------



## Harlin

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Drop him. Seriously.


I don't know how


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Harlin said:


> I don't know how


That is very hard. Stay strong.


----------



## alienbird

You shouldn't have opened the book again after a year of leaving me in silence over a vague text message and come back just to mess with my feelings again, hey? 

Like ya know, a genuine, empathetic person would know better on all counts.

I HATE that you took advantage of me. All I can hope is one day you have to feel such pain as the pain you put me through.


----------



## Sacrieur

tea111red said:


> Where are you


Hi!


----------



## The Library of Emma

Hope you feel better


----------



## The Library of Emma

tea111red said:


> Where are you





Sacrieur said:


> Hi!


----------



## tea111red

:grin2:


----------



## Sacrieur

tea111red said:


> :grin2:


How've you been though?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## 0589471

not going to lie I was kind of sad when my PlayStation plus ended, it was the last thing you gave me.


----------



## girlyone1

I miss you.


----------



## Kristen334

I still love you..


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> not going to lie I was kind of sad when my PlayStation plus ended, it was the last thing you gave me.


Reminds me of this song -


----------



## 0589471

oh whyyy anxy lol making me cry. At least we don't live in the same town, running into him so much would kill me.


ANX1 said:


> Reminds me of this song -


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Ooh, you touched my _tralala_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> oh whyyy anxy lol making me cry. At least we don't live in the same town, running into him so much would kill me.


Sorry.  :hug

Just know, not the only one that has cried to that song.

Your post's kept reminding me of that song which I posted a while back, and just found again.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

Sorry for making your life hell.


----------



## SAgirl

Harlin I'm so sorry you are going through that


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Good luck with moving tomorrow.


----------



## Lohikaarme

(Slight paraphrasing)

“I love you not for the way you dance with my angels, but for the way the sound of your name can silence my demons”


----------



## mgra

A lot of things but the basic gist of it is:

“Thanks for hanging out with me and always listening to me. you’re so amazing and I’m so glad I met you.”


----------



## MCHB

Never again will I be so naive


----------



## Overdrive

I just want to see you again.


----------



## 0589471

You broke me and sometimes I can't help staying angry with you. Yet I feel sorry for you at the same time, and worry about how you are still.


----------



## Wren611

Stop being cute. I'm trying to get over you.


----------



## girlyone1

We tried.


----------



## SAgirl

I thought about you today after my shower. I think it was just the coconut shampoo going to my head. 

This just reminded me of that movie with Julia Stiles and Freddie Prinze Jr when he drinks the shampoo. lol!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wish I would’ve offered you my number


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Hope you and your parents have an easier time in Welland.

...

Part of me will miss you.

...

Part of me feels like it was too good to be true.


----------



## SAgirl

I keep thinking about those last few messages. I did not think one of the factors mattered because of the inability to meet anyway. I had to admit that to you there was no choice. I had an obligation to myself. I did not think that would bother me this much.


----------



## Suchness

Do you guys tell this stuff to your crushes or just here? Is it like some unwritten law?


----------



## Zatch

We met at a bad time. A very bad time. We're not what the other needs.


----------



## birddookie

Suchness said:


> Do you guys tell this stuff to your crushes or just here? Is it like some unwritten law?


Hmm that could be another thread. Post something you just told your crush or romantic partner.


----------



## Kevin001

The only reason you're good at goodbye is every boy you ever met was way too easy to forget. Well I ain't going out like that.


----------



## CNikki

I don't know why I still think about you sometimes. It's not like it matters.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Sometimes it feels like I'm free falling, and my first instict is to want you to be my parachute, but I don't always realize how doing that too much for someone can start to weigh you down, no matter how pure your intentions or abundance of inner strength. The truth is there is some fear at the center of it all, of what exactly I can't say, but life is meant to be lived without training wheels and after all some degree of uncertainty is unavoidable for us all--all I want is to learn how to fly at your side.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I cant wait to see you again, beautiful ♡


----------



## h00dz

Back in the day I was weak ,but I didn't wan't to upset things and didn't want to hurt my friend. In the end, I lost.


----------



## JerryAndSports

I believe we will meet again.


----------



## BWV988

Someday, someday...


----------



## girlyone1

I don't know why it hurts. It was only a stupid internet fling. I'm fragile and I only do the things I do because I'm trying to convince myself I don't care, I wish you would understand that.


----------



## tea111red

I wish I'd become aware of your existence already.


----------



## 0589471

I don't even have one anymore. It's strange to that be in that place. It's just emptiness now.


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I don't even have one anymore. It's strange to that be in that place. It's just emptiness now.


You must be shapeless, formless, like water. When you pour water in a cup, it becomes the cup. When you pour water in a bottle, it becomes the bottle. When you pour water in a teapot, it becomes the teapot. Water can drip and it can crash. Become like water my friend - Bruce Lee


----------



## wewlad

I don't have a romantic partner (I'm extremely ugly). The one thing I'd tell my crush is to **** off.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Beat me and tell me that no one will love me, better than you do.


----------



## alienbird

I love that out of all the times you broke my heart, this one... has made me feel like... I can't even put it into words. So you never loved me, and that's going to be okay. I'm guessing I was a pretty good ego stroke. Probably still am with my broken heart.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Zatch

I am going to be very sexually frustrated, for months, maybe years. But I know you are worth it.

It's just hard right now. No pun intended.


----------



## 3stacks

I really like you, you're perfect and I'm gonna make you mine eventually. Now I know you're there I don't want anybody else and I won't.


----------



## The Library of Emma

34 days. I’ll be in your arms, you in mine.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> I really like you, you're perfect and I'm gonna make you mine eventually. Now I know you're there I don't want anybody else and I won't.


Be careful with putting women on a pedestal my friend. :rub


----------



## 3stacks

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Be careful with putting women on a pedestal my friend. :rub


Ha yeah I suppose. I haven't seen you around much lately how are you?


----------



## girlyone1

*sigh*


----------



## Red October

"Let's get fish & chips and go see the ducks at the lake"


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> Ha yeah I suppose. I haven't seen you around much lately how are you?


I have not been too bad lately, busy rebuilding my gaming computer... so close yet so far lol.


----------



## 3stacks

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I have not been too bad lately, busy rebuilding my gaming computer... so close yet so far lol.


Nice, youll have the most powerful pc on sas haha


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Remember, lots of sandwiches are a way to a man's heart. Or was that stomach? :stu :grin2:


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I know I said I was going to a certain place, and I am going to. It's just so hard for me to leave you. You keep whispering in your sleep. I don't understand what you are saying but I try to say positive things and tell you how much I love you hoping it will reach you in your dreams. Wherever you are I want you to be happy. I think you did hear me because you said "Gaaa... Gaa... Gaa..." 3 times like you were saying "Babe, Babe, Babe" before I said "I am here", and then you made a calm and peaceful sound and became quiet.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Ominous Indeed

So this website has a bug where the picture doesn't show up in







brackets. It's a bit unusual because this website never has bugs.

http://theproblemwithdating.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/cuddling.jpg

I got you babe, I got you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


>


 Reminds me of this song -


----------



## tea111red

ANX1 said:


> Reminds me of this song -


lol, I had Pink Floyd lyrics in my head when I found that gif.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

tea111red said:


>


 @ANX1

The song I have in my head


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Girl Without a Shadow said:


> 34 days. I'll be in your arms, you in mine.


But if I hold you, and you hold me? Who holds pus? :O


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> lol, I had Pink Floyd lyrics in my head when I found that gif.





Ominous Indeed said:


> @*ANX1*
> 
> The song I have in my head


Our choices seem fitting, but she wants to Pink Floyd the situation -






:stu :grin2:


----------



## smoothlinghs

Sometimes I miss you but as I just found the texts written by me why you are a terrible person, it helped me to not miss you for a while. Lets miss you again after a half year when I will forget again why I don't like you.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Ominous Indeed said:


> I know I said I was going to a certain place, and I am going to. It's just so hard for me to leave you. You keep whispering in your sleep. I don't understand what you are saying but I try to say positive things and tell you how much I love you hoping it will reach you in your dreams. Wherever you are I want you to be happy. I think you did hear me because you said "Gaaa... Gaa... Gaa..." 3 times like you were saying "Babe, Babe, Babe" before I said "I am here", and then you made a calm and peaceful sound and became quiet.


You did it again, but this time you actually said "Babe, Babe, Babe" 3 times, and when I said "I am here, babe" you said "Okey .. mhmmm .." and went quiet.

I am here for you. I hope you are there for me as well.


----------



## tea111red

:sus


----------



## Lohikaarme

How it feels like when I'm around you


----------



## Zatch

Your parents ****ing scare me. And you want me to take them on a date to Red Lobster? What if they don't like what I order? You guys have machetes all over the house. What if mums has one in her purse?

Please don't tease me too much at the table. I don't wanna be all blushy around parents.


----------



## Chevy396

Zatch said:


> Your parents ****ing scare me. And you want me to take them on a date to Red Lobster? What if they don't like what I order? You guys have machetes all over the house. What if mums has one in her purse?
> 
> Please don't tease me too much at the table. I don't wanna be all blushy around parents.


LMAO yikes!!! Better be nice to that one.


----------



## 3stacks

It's hard for me to not tell you I love you


----------



## SofaKing

3stacks said:


> It's hard for me to not tell you I love you


Hey...it's at least good to have someone to feel that strongly about.


----------



## girlyone1

SofaKing said:


> Hey...it's at least good to have someone to feel that strongly about.


Its not when they don't feel or express the same feelings.


----------



## 3stacks

SofaKing said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard for me to not tell you I love you
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...it's at least good to have someone to feel that strongly about.
Click to expand...

 I guess it can be


----------



## SamanthaStrange

girlyone1 said:


> Its not when they don't feel or express the same feelings.


Agree.


----------



## SofaKing

girlyone1 said:


> Its not when they don't feel or express the same feelings.


Yeah...unrequited love is a gut punch.


----------



## Ekardy

3stacks said:


> It's hard for me to not tell you I love you


_It's better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all._


----------



## 3stacks

Ekardy said:


> _It's better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all._


I never lose.


----------



## Yer Blues

I miss being around you.  Hope you find happiness.


----------



## Ekardy

3stacks said:


> I never lose.


Well your confidence is admirable I guess.
Just don't kidnap her. :stu


----------



## 3stacks

Ekardy said:


> Well your confidence is admirable I guess.
> Just don't kidnap her. :stu


I'll definitely keep that in mind but it's spoiled my plans


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

:crying:


----------



## Equine24

I just wished you realized I liked you and gave me a chance to show it. All I tell myself is I'm not worthy of someone much happier and gifted than myself. It's a little intimidating yet I love your body and how well you look on a daily basis. I often find myself pondering how warm you'd feel if I embraced you. I really need to know if I can truly love, as I've never felt loved by anyone, not even my own parents that dropped me off in life and many other "family" members I don't know about. I want to experience what you're like yet I'm afraid I might scare you for what I've become. This inexperience I have of many things that so many have already been through. I need to love and to be loved because all I've ever known is neglect and pain.


----------



## SAgirl

I was looking for that post for the past crushes. Oh well, good enough. I have been doing a pretty good job of distracting myself. Anything that I could find that could be helpful. I thought of you a few times during the past four months. When I came back from the christening and wanted to send you a pic but then realized that no one took a pic of me. That's nothing new. You were always so photogenic in pictures. I felt so pretty that day. New black and white dress and a pretty rose gold necklace. Then I got an insulting text from someone and they told me that I looked terrible. 😢 I hibernated that week. I felt so pretty before that. It really affected me. Wow! This wasn't supposed to be so depressing. lol! My depression has never been worse but I guess as I think about things and why we stopped talking I realize that maybe it was better to do so at that time then keep prolonging things and you gave me very little choice as to what I was to do next since there was silence on your end. How do I talk to a wall? I really hate computers since you never tell the tone of voice that the speaker is saying things but honestly it's a pretty caring tone right this minute. 

Despite the way things ended it was good for a good chunk of time. Maybe I just remember that instead of thinking about that ending. I would not want to erase all that in between stuff. Fast forward til today. I've been looking at the calendar all week since the 1st knowing that your birthday is approaching. I know that I can't message you it's clearly not what you wanted. You respect people that you care for. I am really good at doing that. I just wanted to say happy birthday. Hope that your day is good on that day. Hope that life is going better for you. I hope that you are more happy. 🍋🕶


----------



## Lohikaarme

Posting it here too because I think of us like this almost every night


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

She only exists in my potentially erotic fantasies. Lol.


----------



## 3stacks

You should be my girlfriend


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> You should be my girlfriend


Lucky gal. >


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Even with how paranoid my parents behaved, you still didn't seem phased at all and haven't lost interest. Man you're brave lol. And this gives me hope of this thing possibly working out. Can't wait to see you again this week, and I hope you get a fancy job offer soon.


----------



## tehuti88

acidicwithpanic said:


> Even with how paranoid my parents behaved, you still didn't seem phased at all and haven't lost interest. Man you're brave lol. And this gives me hope of this thing possibly working out. Can't wait to see you again this week, and I hope you get a fancy job offer soon.


OT, was wondering just the other day where you had gone to. :O

Okaybye.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

tehuti88 said:


> OT, was wondering just the other day where you had gone to. :O
> 
> Okaybye.


Lol yeah I'm not gone just yet. :lol Just trying to kick myself offline at least every once in a while and it appears that I'm socially doing better. Hope everything's going okay with all of you guys.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

acidicwithpanic said:


> Even with how paranoid my parents behaved, you still didn't seem phased at all and haven't lost interest. Man you're brave lol. And this gives me hope of this thing possibly working out. Can't wait to see you again this week, and I hope you get a fancy job offer soon.


Good luck to you both!


----------



## acidicwithpanic

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Good luck to you both!


Thanks


----------



## 3stacks

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Lucky gal. >


Haha I wish, more like extremely unlucky lol


----------



## 3stacks

3stacks said:


> You should be my girlfriend


Ok that one didn't work out lmao so its on to the next rejection lol


----------



## girlyone1

3stacks said:


> ]Ok that one didn't work out lmao so its on to the next rejection lol


At least you take rejection with a laugh and know you need to move on. *goals*


----------



## 3stacks

girlyone1 said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]Ok that one didn't work out lmao so its on to the next rejection lol
> 
> 
> 
> At least you take rejection with a laugh and know you need to move on. *goals*
Click to expand...

 it's still hurts and makes me think I'll never find anyone but thankfully I do find humour in everything and know its time to move on to the next one.


----------



## 3stacks

I still delude myself that we could be together


----------



## birddookie

3stacks said:


> I still delude myself that we could be together


You're doing it all wrong man. Here's how you do it.


----------



## 3stacks

birddookie said:


> You're doing it all wrong man. Here's how you do it.


Haha well that would have me convinced


----------



## Ekardy

3stacks said:


> You should be my girlfriend


Just realized what this reminded me of;


----------



## 3stacks

Ekardy said:


> Just realized what this reminded me of;


I seen NSYNC and I've made a decision to not click on that haha


----------



## 0589471

Katrina Bey said:


> I'd totally brush your hair behind your ear.


aww. sorry lol there was a guy here who used to say that to me i used to think it was really sweet.


----------



## 0589471

birddookie said:


> You're doing it all wrong man. Here's how you do it.


lol he's right stacks, bird has the charm. breaks hearts.

Broke mine when he said "girl you nice but this bird got to fly free"


----------



## Ekardy

3stacks said:


> I seen NSYNC and I've made a decision to not click on that haha


AWW come on!! Do it! :lol


----------



## 3stacks

Ekardy said:


> AWW come on!! Do it!


But what if I like it? There's no way for me to come back from that

Edit: oh god I know this song and I love it


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol he's right stacks, bird has the charm. breaks hearts.
> 
> Broke mine when he said "girl you nice but this bird got to fly free"


I just imagined Big Bird saying this....
Sesame Street, full of bachelors.


----------



## 0589471

Ekardy said:


> I just imagined Big Bird saying this....
> Sesame Street, full of bachelors.


Big Bird that player lmao

heyyyy


----------



## SplendidBob

I love you so much I will become your postman and then will place all of your mail up to my face at the sorting office and stroke it imagining that I were stroking your head to sleep with my hands each night. My hands will become blistered from all of the stroking and leave bits of blood and hand puss on your correspondence but you won't mind because it will be my love in physical form.


----------



## birddookie

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol he's right stacks, bird has the charm. breaks hearts.
> 
> Broke mine when he said "girl you nice but this bird got to fly free"


Love that pronunciation Leh-Nerd Skin-Nerd


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Big Bird that player lmao
> 
> heyyyy


AH! You found one! This one is perfect! I was looking for one to reply with!! :haha


----------



## 0589471

haha great minds kardy  i felt sunglasses added a flirty effect.


Ekardy said:


> AH! You found one! This one is perfect! I was looking for one to reply with!! :haha


----------



## Ekardy

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> haha great minds kardy  i felt sunglasses added a flirty effect.


you found the perfect one with the glasses and the heart. The one I found was too 'gansta' or blues brothers. lol


----------



## birddookie

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Big Bird that player lmao
> 
> heyyyy


3stacks can be the count. :laugh:


----------



## 3stacks

birddookie said:


> A Toxic Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Bird that player lmao
> 
> heyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3stacks can be the count. /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png
Click to expand...

 I'll be that dude in the bin where I belong


----------



## Ekardy

3stacks said:


> I'll be that dude in the bin where I belong


Oh don't say that Casper. :squeeze


----------



## birddookie

3stacks said:


> I'll be that dude in the bin where I belong


Ever heard of the saying one woman's trash is another woman's treasure.:wink2: You peg me as a count though, Even have the pale skin of a vamp.:laugh:


----------



## 3stacks

birddookie said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be that dude in the bin where I belong
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of the saying one woman's trash is another woman's treasure./forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_wink.png You peg me as a count though, Even have the pale skin of a vamp./forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png
Click to expand...

 nah I'm trash to all women lol the only treasure I would want to be is the kind at the bottom of the ocean. Lol yeah I am quite pale


----------



## 3stacks

I'm the best you'll ever find, so much better than any other guy you want. 
Lmao Ive made quite the contradiction to my above post.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> I'm the best you'll ever find, so much better than any other guy you want.
> Lmao Ive made quite the contradiction to my above post.


Go get 'em tiger. :lol


----------



## 3stacks

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Go get 'em tiger.


Thank you Mary Jane, I'm on the prowl for something better now lmao


----------



## girlyone1

I love you so much


----------



## Micronian

I don't feel like trying harder for your attention. I don't think you're worth it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I really can't wait to meet you. It's going to be difficult, but we can do it.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I wanted the universe to give me a sign that I should forget about you. I wanted you not to be working today. But you were. The universe hates me.

But hey, my sister thinks you're kinda cute. So it's game over for me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

the cheat said:


> I really can't wait to meet you. It's going to be difficult, but we can do it.


Good luck to you both!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I would post something if I had either of those things, but I don't.


----------



## blue2

Ummm ....do you wanna go out sometime to a place & do something :hs


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I think we have a lot in common. Why don't you notice me?


----------



## 3stacks

Sometimes it's just like that haha


----------



## Nick Attwell

Why is it, when a woman looks in the mirror, she can't see how beautiful she is, like a guy see's her?


----------



## MechanicallyMinded

Why don't I matter, and your boyfriend is a ****ing loser

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## CNikki

Goddammit, I miss you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Sandwiches optional.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

Where for art thou?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I'm neither here nor there, nor anywhere. :O

Dear crush who took my brush. :O


----------



## stratsp

Dear Wife, I love you more than I can even explain... I have my drawbacks I know. I am weak and weird socially and mentally, Please don't be distant with me... I need you more than you need me...I wish I could be a better man for you


----------



## Zatch

Anus.


----------



## Andrew11

The moment we first met and chitchat at the cafeteria was so fun and afterwards in the kitchen when I looked at you and our eyes met in total silence I was like: Damn, I'm gonna work here with such a smart cutie. Self note: Don't fall for her. ... Well, I did. Befriended her, got close, only to find out that she got together with another coworker who's 7 years older. Damn golddiggers 😕 but I do realize it's mostly my fault.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I would post something if I had either of those things, but I don't.


Yeah :frown2:


----------



## CNikki

It’s hard to let go of the fact that you were really the only person who gave me a belief to keep going despite the odds otherwise. Your absence really shows the difference.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

CNikki said:


> It's hard to let go of the fact that you were really the only person who gave me a belief to keep going despite the odds otherwise. Your absence really shows the difference.


:frown2: Can relate to this. :frown2:


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## snowhite

I think that you might be the one.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

> _deleted posts_


Awwwww. That explains a lot. :grin2:

A song for the situation -


----------



## SplendidBob

Ooh, congrats guys .


----------



## Meisha12

Hi. How are you?


----------



## Suchness

You're tearing me apart, Lisa!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Ooh, congrats guys .


Good to see two people happy. 

Seems like lots of hints dropped all over the forum until this. :O


----------



## Lohikaarme

https://thoughtcatalog.com/amy-hort...o-made-it-easy-for-me-to-open-my-heart-again/


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

You when you're a grown man bragging about the people you've ****ed


----------



## jim11

No can do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Taaylah

You’re annoying


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Would be great if I could see you with the idea of dating in mind but I get the feeling you won't go for it. Guess there's no harm in putting it forward in a gentle way though.

I can't stop thinking about that London accent and your curves. You're so interesting and there are so many more things I want to know about you.


----------



## Kinable

Just wait a little longer. You won't have to worry about ending up alone forever, if only you knew that there is someone out there who likes you. If only you knew how much I liked you, I just need a little more time...


----------



## 0589471

I am always _beyond_ happy when we talk ♡


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Thanks for showing up... in my dreams. :sigh


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Fluffy one. Your fluff fluffed up my day with the smell of purfume that had me come a running. :b


----------



## andy1984

honestly I think attraction is buĺl****. mine anyway. I met you once and now I think about you even though I know very little about you. I'm not really good enough for you. so this is all just something I need to get disillusioned of. maybe that's it, I should pursue you in order to dispel you. god knows I'm going to do it anyway. see ya tomorrow haha


----------



## Ekardy

This whole time you thought I would break your heart but you broke mine.

I never cared for the stuff you didn’t have. 
I loved you.

I know I’m a mess, I know I’m not perfect.

But I feel and you seemingly removing me out of your life sends the clearest picture.

I hate you for making me love you.


----------



## blue2

(Me) little pig little pig won't you let me in ....(crush) not by the hair on my chiny chin chin : / ... (Me) Then I'll huff & I'll puff & I'll blow your house down ......Romance : /


----------



## Vip3r

I want to make you happy. Will you give me a chance?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Vip3r said:


> I want to make you happy. Will you give me a chance?


Good luck!


----------



## Suchness

Vip3r said:


> I want to make you happy. Will you give me a chance?


You had me at Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## Evo1114

Smell my feet.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Evo1114 said:


> Smell my feet.


How charming.


----------



## Crisigv

Please don't hate me.


----------



## tehuti88

-_-


----------



## Vip3r

One can dream :b


----------



## SparklingWater

Damn. If I wasn't aware of my proclivity towards emotionally unavailable men, I'd pursue you. But what you said was a bundle of red flags. We'd just end up in another ambiguous situationship and I've outgrown that particular brand of bs. So I guess all I have to say is you're very handsome and intelligent and I wouldn't mind seeing you naked. In a totally platonic way? Lmao. Yup, best to avoid that trainwreck before it happens.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

C137 said:


> Why are you so mean to me when I've been so nice to you?


Don't waste your time on someone like this. :rub


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

C137 said:


> Why are you so mean to me when I've been so nice to you?


:frown2::hug


----------



## 3stacks

😞


----------



## Vip3r




----------



## shysean

Every time you called my name when you saw me was like living on cloud 9


----------



## Ekardy

There are things you don’t want to happen but have to accept.
I love you but it’s time for me to let you go as you have. I will always wish for your happiness. 

You always asked me how I knew I loved you. I cared about your happiness more than my own and if you’re happier now without me then that’s a fact I have to accept. 

Thank you for the smiles and laughter.


----------



## Bbpuff

You're awesome, I love you, but you're making me chubby. The End.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

It pains me that you don't miss me, because you should. If only you could see the good in me again. I miss you, your mum, Rose, Slow and Felix, and everything we did together. I got the Chiltern Railways train from Marylebone the other day because the local train was cancelled, and it brought back memories of hour time in London. We spoke about going back but never did. We could have done so much more together.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Pete Beale said:


> It pains me that you don't miss me, because you should. If only you could see the good in me again. I miss you, your mum, Rose, Slow and Felix, and everything we did together. I got the Chiltern Railways train from Marylebone the other day because the local train was cancelled, and it brought back memories of hour time in London. We spoke about going back but never did. We could have done so much more together.


Aww! :rub



Ekardy said:


> There are things you don't want to happen but have to accept.
> I love you but it's time for me to let you go as you have. I will always wish for your happiness.
> 
> You always asked me how I knew I loved you. I cared about your happiness more than my own and if you're happier now without me then that's a fact I have to accept.
> 
> Thank you for the smiles and laughter.


Aww! :hug


----------



## Ekardy

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Aww! :hug




:squeeze


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Aww! :rub
> 
> Aww! :hug


Thanks mate. :rub


----------



## Zatch

I'm probably going to be in a heap of trouble for trying to spend New Year's with you. You may not want that of me but I don't care. I will either find a way or make one.


----------



## Evo1114

I've never tasted beets before. They do not strike me as something I would enjoy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Evo1114 said:


> I've never tasted beets before. They do not strike me as something I would enjoy.


 If you don't like "earthy" you definitely wouldn't like them. They're pretty yummy with pickled eggs.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

See you in my dreams again.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I should be able to wish you a Merry Christmas! :serious:

Oh and I miss your mums squeaky, almost completely inedible gluten free mince pies! We had a good laugh over those. lol


----------



## Fun Spirit

Hi.

{That's all I got. LOL}

_Sent from the Scorpio Woman using Tapatalk_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I see you have apples on your branches. :O :b


----------



## SparklingWater

Lol well I made a whole thread about you. Sorry I'm not better than I am atm. I'll regret it, but you'll be fine. I remember thinking the same **** prob last year or the year before for someone else. Things don't seem to really get better for me. Sorry.


----------



## SparklingWater

So long, farewell, auf Wiedersehen, goodbye
Goodbyeeeeeeeeeeeeee, goodbyeeeeeeeeeee, goodbyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Goodbyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## exceptionalfool

The Beatles are NOT overrated. 

:doh That should have been the deal breaker right there. You haven't got a soul. :b


----------



## Fun Spirit

I wrote a few little poems for you.









Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

See you again soon sugarplum! ... In my dreams. :sigh


----------



## trendyfool

Why did you have to do this? You gave me the hope that we could be something real and serious. Then you disappeared. First you gradually got less responsive. Then, when I asked you what you wanted and you told me you weren't ready for a relationship, but that you still wanted to be friends and that you care about me, you said that you would be the one to ask me to hang out together, and that you'd ask me in a day or two. That was nine days ago...I am foolish for counting the days since then. I guess you made me realize how much I want affection and connection. But I feel hurt that you haven't been more up front with me. Why did you say that you were falling for me, only to just phase me out completely? My heart hurts.

I guess that in trying to protect yourself from being hurt, I got hurt instead.


----------



## penguinbeak

Warn me before breaking my heart next time, k? Also, birds are awesome, so stop hating on them.


----------



## exceptionalfool

I wanted to achieve something that might make you proud, because I knew that I had slowly become an aging failure and joke by abandoning my career goals to be with you. I knew it was a bad choice, but I didn't care. I see how it took us down this rabbit hole. None of you ever seemed to understand the impact it was having on me or who had the ball as far as being together. In retrospect I am just embarrassed by what your family must have thought and how relieved they must be that you got rid of this and finally found yourself a proper man. This was a long time coming and I allowed you to do it to me.


----------



## Leo33

You complete me Love! Can I go on vacations with my buddies?


----------



## Fun Spirit

I know.


----------



## nosystemd

exceptionalfool said:


> The Beatles are NOT overrated.


so true. maybe a few individual singles were. (i hope im not incurring your wrath right now) and there was a time i foolishly thought an album or two was, but there are just so many gems.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I can see us getting married down the line...


----------



## exceptionalfool

nosystemd said:


> so true. maybe a few individual singles were. (i hope im not incurring your wrath right now) and there was a time i foolishly thought an album or two was, but there are just so many gems.


It's not really a point of contention for me, just a silly argument I used to get into with my ex. She was pretty stubborn in this impression that they were only a teeny bopper band.

They did start out basic and bluesy, but the later albums became so raw and creative imo - maybe to the point of recklessness. They bring in so many elements and the songwriting is all very alluring and abstract. It seems like the band and the other people involved with recording these albums were allowed to experiment as much as they wanted and weren't afraid to do that, and they didn't squander the opportunity either. If nothing else, I think that alone is _something_ to admire about their music. But to each their own :stu I just start thinking about the wrong things sometimes and let it get to me to that angry place.


----------



## Taaylah

You’re hurting me


----------



## Fun Spirit

I think you are my Twin Flame. Things are connecting, unusual stuff happening, intense feelings, divine timing.......I cannot overlook this. 
Whatever is to happen I hope God will arrange everything to go in our favor.

Oh......and....I received a free personal love reading about you last October. I lucked up on that. I liked what I heard. It was very accurate. So yeah......I am spiritually checking you out on YouTube's Pick A Card Readings.{Sorry Man! LOL} I want to know who this man is that has suddenly appear during this phase of my life unexpectedly. Never have I ever done this to anyone before. This say a lot.

I said too much. You weren't suppose to know.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## tea111red

I....I just died in your arms tonight.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> I....I just died in your arms tonight.


Reminds me of this song -


* *


----------



## SplendidBob

Well, I just dumped a load of stuff about my pure O OCD on you, so will see how you react.


----------



## tea111red

Uniman said:


> Reminds me of this song -
> 
> 
> * *


it was the 80s version.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> it was the 80s version.


Oh, this one -


* *


----------



## tea111red

Uniman said:


> Oh, this one -
> 
> 
> * *


yeah. that cheese.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> yeah. that cheese.


Ok. That cheese. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

See you again soon sugarplum! "falls asleep"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I suck at dating


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Canadian Brotha said:


> I suck at dating


:rub


----------



## Fun Spirit

I keep forgetting. I hope I am not making you anxious or scaring you: (

_Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk _


----------



## Zatch

Baby I love you.


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> I keep forgetting. I hope I am not making you anxious or scaring you: (
> 
> _Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk _


Stop scaring kudos.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> Stop scaring kudos.


 
Scared indeed.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## rdrr

im really hurting.


----------



## hateliving

I wish u didn't kill yourself.:frown2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

See you in my dreams again tonight sugarplum!:grin2::kiss:


----------



## Ventura

Sometimes when the heart shatters it can't be repaired.


----------



## Chevy396

All I need to know is whether you were pregnant when you left and if it was mine. Everything else is inconsequential.

The reason I want to know is peace of mind and to make sure I am able to help them if something happens.

I know I told you not to contact me again, but I need to figure it out. I made the decision not to push you on it so that it would be your choice. I just didn't plan on you threatening to kill me.


----------



## Fun Spirit

The things I do to you in my head.

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

* *




Wish I was good enough for some woman out there


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Uniman said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was good enough for some woman out there


 :rub


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :rub


Thank you mate.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Uniman said:


> Thank you mate.


No problem, man.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I understand why you lied: )

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## CNikki

Not sure what the hell is going on, but I think I'm developing some feelings for you... Just hope that you won't know this so nothing gets ruined... I'm good at that.


----------



## 3stacks

But I don't have a crush anymore


----------



## Micronian

I'm kicking myself for falling in love with you, and now I must undo it before it destroys my mind (and my other objectives).


----------



## caelle

I still think you're perfect for me


----------



## cosmicKitten

I wish you were here tonight, I'm having a rough time.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

See you in my dreams again, honey. :sigh


----------



## Andlovegrewup

I'm sorry.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wouldn’t mind chatting with you more frequently off OKC, get to know you better


----------



## Chevy396

I'm too old for crushes and too cynical for romance, but...

'I see some ladies tonight that should be having my baby'...


----------



## ravens

Don't have a crush and have never had a romantic partner.


----------



## Fun Spirit

The more you open up to me the less mad, hurt and frustrated I am with you. Then I wouldn't have to go quiet on you. Or remove myself from your presence. You are testing my patience and tempting my frustration. 
Good thing I'm like you though. Keep things inside of them. This is one reason why I know you. You're too much like me. You're lucky I'm really patient, slow to anger and not confronting you directly. It take an understanding and loving person to do this.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

* *


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

* *






Uniman said:


> * *


Of course I would be -


* *












Who would love me?


----------



## tea111red

karenw said:


> :laugh: Never gonna give you up.


Yeah, that one, too.


----------



## tea111red

Uniman said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would be -
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would love me?


hey, you're always telling people on here the right person will come along when the time is right. you don't believe this for yourself?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> hey, you're always telling people on here the right person will come along when the time is right. you don't believe this for yourself?


For others yes because they deserve it, including yourself.

For me, no. Gave up years ago.

My family has a history of being alone. Just have to accept it.


----------



## tea111red

Uniman said:


> For others yes because they deserve it, including yourself.
> 
> For me, no. Gave up years ago.
> 
> My family has a history of being alone. Just have to accept it.


i don't think you've accepted it? why do you think people on here deserve it, but you don't?


----------



## Crisigv

You hate me, don't you?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> i don't think you've accepted it? why do you think people on here deserve it, but you don't?


I can dream about it, but reality is a different story. Look at how you are feeling thread. I can't take too much drama, stress, etc, as it affects me from a physical point of view.

I'm not the only one here like that too.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> You hate me, don't you?


:hug

Who is saying that to you?


----------



## tea111red

Uniman said:


> I can dream about it, but reality is a different story. Look at how you are feeling thread. I can't take too much drama, stress, etc, as it affects me from a physical point of view.
> 
> I'm not the only one here like that too.


ok....maybe you understand why people on here struggle to believe they will find someone, too, then?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> ok....maybe you understand why people on here struggle to believe they will find someone, too, then?


Maybe. :sigh


----------



## Crisigv

Uniman said:


> :hug
> 
> Who is saying that to you?


They haven't said it, the opposite in fact, but I know it's the truth.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Crisigv said:


> They haven't said it, the opposite in fact, but I know it's the truth.


:sigh  :hug


----------



## Fun Spirit

Aside from my Family you are the only one who know the real me and the only one I have a deep connection with. Nobody from the past nor present. From old childhood school friends to past High School classmates, to past online friends to past romantic interests. Not one of them. You dangerous but in a good way.


----------



## Micronian

I think I'm ruining your life. You like me too much.


----------



## JerryAndSports

I took you fore granted when I had you


----------



## Andlovegrewup

I wish I could have fallen asleep on your chest like that every night. =/


----------



## SparklingWater

Can't wait to see you!


----------



## Chevy396

I like to come to this thread to catch up on the latest SAS relationships lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I pretty much have a crush on at least half the women I ever see. And my mind wants to find a way to have a crush on the ones I don't crush on. What can I say to all of them except they're all the only mildly pleasant people I ever encounter? I should say that they're the only people I encounter who could be unpleasant and it not bother me.


----------



## 3stacks

I don't currently have a crush but to my future one, why don't you like me back yo


----------



## 3stacks

3stacks said:


> I don't currently have a crush but to my future one, why don't you like me back yo


 It's because you put yo at the end of your sentences sometimes man.


----------



## Karsten

3stacks said:


> It's because you put yo at the end of your sentences sometimes man.


She's not gonna like either, because you put "man" at the end of your sentences, yo.


----------



## 3stacks

Karsten said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because you put yo at the end of your sentences sometimes man.
> 
> 
> 
> She's not gonna like either, because you put "man" at the end of your sentences, yo.
Click to expand...

 Yo that's messed up, man.


----------



## Karsten

3stacks said:


> Yo that's messed up, man.


Man, it's a cruel world, dog.


----------



## 3stacks

Karsten said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo that's messed up, man.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, it's a cruel world, dog.
Click to expand...

:lol


----------



## Karsten

Thank god you stopped. If that went on any longer, it would have severely impacted my self esteem. :lol


----------



## 3stacks

Lmao it's already impacted my last bit 😞


----------



## roxslide

I wish I had a juicy SAS crush lol

I have a few SAS ships though :lol

I guess I have a bro crush on somebody. Like I admire them, wish I was their buddy

To my bro crush: Teach me your ways. Also I had a dream about visiting you and your country and you taught me your ways, I think we also highfived. Calling you bro makes it less creepy I hope.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

3stacks said:


> I don't currently have a crush but to my future one, why don't you like me back yo


lol


----------



## Kamikaze

I'm so drawn to you. I've never met anyone like you before... you have such a unique mind and way of looking at things. You are so naturally intelligent, a gifted artist, sensitive, and an all-around caring person. When we're talking to each other, it's like it's effortless. Our energy matches so perfectly. I don't know what I did, to deserve to have such a sweet person come into my life.

I know you have made mistakes in the past... you've told me that you were a drug addict and you tried to kill yourself. You've had close-calls with death, and you're lucky to still be alive. But, I _don't_ judge you for your past. Everyone f**ks up and makes mistakes.

All I want to do is take away some of your suffering. I want to help you - because I know you're still hurting. And it saddens me, to see such a beautiful soul in pain. You have been through enough already and you deserve to be happy. Please stay strong... I love you.

(PS - if you still wanna run away to Mexico with me, I'm down. I'd leave this s**thole and go anywhere with you in a heartbeat)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kamikaze said:


> I'm so drawn to you. I've never met anyone like you before... you have such a unique mind and way of looking at things. You are so naturally intelligent, a gifted artist, sensitive, and an all-around caring person. When we're talking to each other, it's like it's effortless. Our energy matches so perfectly. I don't know what I did, to deserve to have such a sweet person come into my life.
> 
> I know you have made mistakes in the past... you've told me that you were a drug addict and you tried to kill yourself. You've had close-calls with death, and you're lucky to still be alive. But, I _don't_ judge you for your past. Everyone f**ks up and makes mistakes.
> 
> All I want to do is take away some of your suffering. I want to help you - because I know you're still hurting. And it saddens me, to see such a beautiful soul in pain. You have been through enough already and you deserve to be happy. Please stay strong... I love you.
> 
> (PS - if you still wanna run away to Mexico with me, I'm down. I'd leave this s**thole and go anywhere with you in a heartbeat)


 Oh, romance! I can't help but wonder who. Is it SASmance?


----------



## Kamikaze

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh, romance! I can't help but wonder who. Is it SASmance?


Haha, nope not an SASmance....we randomly met on an online 'singles' chat room. I was just on there to chat with someone, not expecting anything... and somehow, I ended up finding this gem of a man! We just started talking, had very similar interests and there was an instant connection between us. We are still in touch and care very much for each other, and he is honestly one of the sweetest people I have ever met. Hopefully we will meet in person sometime when we get the opportunity (he is in the US, east coast as well).


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

See you in my dreams again my dear. :grin2::kiss:


----------



## Fun Spirit

I am your's.

_Sent from Jurassic Park using Tapatalk_


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don’t know how to flirt or court naturally/fluidly


----------



## tea111red

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't know how to flirt or court naturally/fluidly


 i want to say something like this to my future person. i don't know how to make things go well and happen, lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

tea111red said:


> i want to say something like this to my future person. i don't know how to make things go well and happen, lol.


I had a couple convos on OKC go dead, pretty sure it's why, lol


----------



## CNikki

Kamikaze said:


> I'm so drawn to you. I've never met anyone like you before... you have such a unique mind and way of looking at things. You are so naturally intelligent, a gifted artist, sensitive, and an all-around caring person. When we're talking to each other, it's like it's effortless. Our energy matches so perfectly. I don't know what I did, to deserve to have such a sweet person come into my life.
> 
> I know you have made mistakes in the past... you've told me that you were a drug addict and you tried to kill yourself. You've had close-calls with death, and you're lucky to still be alive. But, I _don't_ judge you for your past. Everyone f**ks up and makes mistakes.
> 
> All I want to do is take away some of your suffering. I want to help you - because I know you're still hurting. And it saddens me, to see such a beautiful soul in pain. You have been through enough already and you deserve to be happy. Please stay strong... I love you.
> 
> (PS - if you still wanna run away to Mexico with me, I'm down. I'd leave this s**thole and go anywhere with you in a heartbeat)


Lucky person then, especially since it's rare for people to accept such flaws. Good luck.


----------



## CNikki

While I'm fine with us being mutual, I kind of wish the distance wasn't a major factor from possibly having 'us' become a reality. I know you have also been eyeing on someone else who would probably give much more than what I could ever do for you, and you're too good and pure... In the end, I want you to be happy.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I truly did like you. We connected or I thought we did. You told me you had feelings for me and that you truly liked me. 

You even openly admitted to me that your heart was beating very fast when we spoke because you liked me so much. 

We both connected due to our social anxiety. Than you simply vanished or wouldn't even explain why. I guess you got scared.

Who knows. I didn't push it or try to demand that you speak to me. That doesn't work anyways. It only scares people away.

So I waited patiently for you to reach out to me. I only reached out to you once in the end and that's it.

Well, I guess now it's pretty much done with. Maybe it wasn't meant to happen. But I wanted to let you know, I would have accepted you.

We all mess up and have flaws. I would have truly accepted you. No lie. But I understand if it wasn't what you wanted.

I still remember what you said when I told you, "I'm not gonna run away from this." You said, "Good." 

In the end.... you ran away. *sighs*


----------



## Kamikaze

CNikki said:


> Lucky person then, especially since it's rare for people to accept such flaws. Good luck.


Thank you. I really try my hardest not to judge people. Everything is a mess right now (for both of us) and he is going through so much crap. I sincerely care about him, and hope we can end up together and make each other happy. But time will tell I guess...


----------



## bad baby

I am starting to like you, and when I like somebody I can't help but play out future scenarios in my mind, even though I am stuck here for the next little while and I have no idea if - or rather, I _ doubt_ - anything will develop given the difficulties of distance, motivation (maybe) and different life stages. I want to be worth the trouble but I'm not confident that I am..


----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## exceptionalfool

doe deer said:


>


:heart


----------



## bad baby

To the same person: I wish you all the best! :3


----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## Zatch

I'm so sorry for suggesting don't ask don't tell. In an atmosphere where we still don't fully trust one another. It just sorta slipped out that I'm not comfortable placing expectations on you when I don't trust you to respect them. It's hard for me. Wanting one thing but being aware of the reality of things.

As you get older, I do think you'll get where I'm coming from. But of course, right now I have major foot aftertaste.


----------



## bad baby

Not really a message to anyone in particular. Just wanted to vent. I guess I shouldn't be complaining, but communication is really draining. Maybe I overestimate the amount that the average person texts on a daily basis - probably even bffs don't have to keep in touch every day. But when you're trying to establish some kind of romantic connection with someone, it seems natural to send messages daily, especially in the beginning stages, and if there's enough things to talk about it soon turns into a wall of text. And when you have like more than a handful of people doing this at the same time, and you're trying to actually put effort into your texts and not be lazy, it becomes kind of like a chore. Like work, an obligation. I truly enjoy talking with these people and hope to get to know them more on a deeper level, but on the other hand every time I send a reply I feel like just shutting my phone down and throwing it across the room. Unplug from any form of technology and lock myself in a sensory deprivation device. But with music, lol.


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm disappointed we didn't speak last night.


----------



## kesker

I liked our walk, especially the marching cadence game.


----------



## 3stacks

I don't currently have one so to my future crush (if there is one) let's bone


----------



## tea111red

they don't even exist. :/


----------



## 3stacks

tea111red said:


> they don't even exist. :/


 but when they do they'll be lucky!


----------



## tea111red

3stacks said:


> but when they do they'll be lucky!


lucky to be w/ a 95 yr old woman because that is probably the age it'll happen.... if it ever does, lol.


----------



## tea111red

meet him when i'm 95 and then he or i will die the next day.

thanks, though, @3stacks........that was nice of you to say.


----------



## 3stacks

tea111red said:


> lucky to be w/ a 95 yr old woman because that is probably the age it'll happen.... if it ever does, lol.


You'll be a Gilf


----------



## tea111red

3stacks said:


> I don't currently have one so to my future crush (if there is one) let's bone


you seem like you would feel and show a lot of love for someone you're w/. like maybe you would be the devoted type....that's good. when you meet someone, they'll be lucky, too.


----------



## tea111red

3stacks said:


> You'll be a Gilf


:grin2:


----------



## 3stacks

tea111red said:


> you seem like you would feel and show a lot of love for someone you're w/. like maybe you would be the devoted type....that's good. when you meet someone, they'll be lucky, too.


Yeah I am like that I guess. Thank ya


----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## Paul

So you're probably not into me. Don't tell me for a while, because hope feels so good.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## bad baby

>send msg to online crush
>wait
>check in
>see read receipt
>ok, wait
[...couple hours later...]
>still no reply
>omgomgwhy
>... kirawareteiru??! ヽ ( ꒪д꒪ )ﾉ
>go & do other stuff
[...interlude...]
>oh right
>time zone diff
>prob like 3am when he read that
>calm down.. slightly...
>arghhgh feelings are garbage










^dis is my life now (ok really but not really)


----------



## bad baby

ok i know this is not a random thoughts thread, but whatev. I need to up my text flirting skills. Think I do ok with the playful banter / deep conversation and stuff, but I have like ZERO ability to build the sexual tension. I feel like I'm "(little) sister zoning" myself with all the guys.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

See you in my dreams again sugarplum.:grin2::frown2:


----------



## SparklingWater

I really, really enjoy spending time with you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## Wanderlust26

I had this intention of not getting involved with anybody, but I can't help but think you're different. I like that you still look at me like I'm beautiful even though you've seen me wear the same jeans and band shirts all the time. You're someone worth dressing up for. Anyways, I want to get to know you but every time I even think of talking to you it highlights all my insecurities. "I'm boring. I won't have much to talk about because I've got nothing going on in my life right now. I'm 29 and I'm just a stocker at Walmart. You probably won't find me attractive up close. I'm a financial mess. I suck at flirting." 

So for now, I'll just continue watching you from a distance.


----------



## 3stacks

I don't want to develop feelings for you but I can already feel them which for obvious reasons isn't good 
and it's stupid af and I'll torture myself over them and I don't want to lose you but maybe it's just better if I disappear. Idk. (Nobody quote this please lol)


----------



## 3stacks

^Oh damn reading that back like


----------



## blue2

:kiss


----------



## xxDark Horse

**** you


----------



## Oneiroi

I am truly sorry for leading you on.


----------



## 3stacks

3stacks said:


> I don't want to develop feelings for you but I can already feel them which for obvious reasons isn't good
> and it's stupid af and I'll torture myself over them and I don't want to lose you but maybe it's just better if I disappear. Idk. (Nobody quote this please lol)


 still this. Maybe it's better if I stop talking


----------



## veron




----------



## Welliwonder

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> See you in my dreams again sugarplum./forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png/forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_sad.png


I can relate x10


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Welliwonder said:


> I can relate x10


Don't feel too bad man. :rub


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## bad baby

Get out of my head. Oh and p.s. answer my email!


----------



## veron

bad baby said:


> Get out of my head. Oh and p.s. answer my email!


I first read this as "Get out of my bed." Lol


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Shout out to my crush, you're really quite the [email protected] ... you made my heart break and that made me who I am..Here's to my crush, hey look at me now, I'm all the way up you and your cheap *** will never bring down <3


----------



## bad baby

veron said:


> I first read this as "Get out of my bed." Lol


:lol I wish!!


----------



## 3stacks

I love having you as a friend I just don't like having a crush on you for obvious reasons.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

So I saw that my new crush is on Okcupid which is kinda victorious. But he hasn't been online in 3 weeks so I dont wanna send a message because he might not get it, and if he doesn't response i'll feel massivlely rejected so idk


----------



## 3stacks

All 3 of you have boyfriends now I have to try and find other people to talk to lol


----------



## BeautyandRage

3stacks said:


> All 3 of you have boyfriends now I have to try and find other people to talk to lol


If you get a bf maybe you will have something in common to talk to them about. :stu


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Wish I had one. You know pineapple crush. :lol

Yeah, don't laugh as I'm very cereal (serious). :b


----------



## 3stacks

BeautyandRage said:


> If you get a bf maybe you will have something in common to talk to them about. :stu


But all the boys I want have girlfriends


----------



## SunshineSam218

_I really do like you a lot. I'm so happy I'm getting to know you. c:_


----------



## 3stacks

Nooooo 😞


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I would say something here if I had a romantic partner to say something to. :frown2::crying:


----------



## BeautyandRage

Smack me and call me ur baby


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

It sucks having that feeling like things won't eventuate or work out because of pure circumstances. We have so much in common and it's always nice to be around you. But I can't go on maintaining false hope that you're actually going to date me seriously, or even will at all.

It's starting to hurt feeling this way, the endless speculation, constantly wondering where I stand and knowing you probably have no intention of taking things any further. So perhaps it is the best thing for me to consider moving on.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## CWe

Look behind you


----------



## 3stacks

Maybe just message me when y'all break up


----------



## SASsier1

This thread seems like it's for the more normal people on SAS.

I generally don't have crushes, but I did have a semi-crush, in a place I used to go to. I'd say:

"I might look disgusting to you, and you never paid me any mind. In fact, when you pass by me, you give me a disgusted huff. I'm absolutely nothing to you - worst than a bump on a log. But did you know that *I'm actually beautiful*? Both on the inside and the outside. I'm not as I might seem to you. I'm a shapeshifter, a chameleon, a beautiful enchantress in reality. You might think you're so virtuous, but you're not. Karma will rear its ugly head, and you will suffer from your disdain towards me. You don't know what you're missing out on."


----------



## 3stacks

Those blue eyes still in the back of my mind. I would have rather have been sad with you than happy with anyone else. Stupid, I know.


----------



## 3stacks

Sorry I couldn't be the person you wanted. I know I love you but I'm not going to tell you that.


----------



## millenniumman75

3stacks said:


> Maybe just message me when y'all break up


:lol Wow - just go straight for the jugular :lol


----------



## Noraborealis

It's indescribable how you make me feel after a stressful day. You look so beautiful when your pepperoni grease shines after being taken out of the oven :heart


----------



## smoothlinghs

English practise makes me miss you. Or not you but how fun I had with you. I have to ask from my uni if that is a good enough reason to get freed of this english course.


----------



## 3stacks

Probably no point of talking if you've got a boyfriend and could never feel the same way.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

:sigh


----------



## Ominous Indeed

I feel dumb pointing out mistakes people are doing in a show about dating. I haven't been able to see how much certain things have bothered you, mistakes in our relationship and it might cost us/me everything. I am so sorry. 

I love you a lot, and If I could take it all back I would.


----------



## Lohikaarme

A little over a week left


----------



## 3stacks

😞 feel like I'm wasting my time hoping one day you'll change your mind


----------



## SofaKing

3stacks said:


> &#128542; feel like I'm wasting my time hoping one day you'll change your mind


This is definitely a heart wrenching position to remain in. Powerless.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

3stacks said:


> feel like I'm wasting my time hoping one day you'll change your mind


Sorry man.  :rub



SofaKing said:


> This is definitely a heart wrenching position to remain in. Powerless.


Indeed.  :rub


----------



## bassmaster

Why don't you exist?


----------



## Greenmacaron

I’m confused as to why you make contact after 5 years. I’m going to send you good energy but also send you on your way because that chapter in my life is done and dusted.


----------



## The Duke

We all live our own lives and we have our own needs and desires. I´m not judging you and I don´t think you´re a bad person. I didn´t mean to say what I said and I didn´t mean for it to hurt you if it did. 

I really like talking to you. I really like being around you. It´s been so long since I´ve met somebody I felt so strongly drawn to and I´m terrified because these situations always blow up in my face. 

I don´t know what it means when you touch my knees and hands, or when I show you something on my phone and you press you body against me but I think I do. 

Today I felt like you put up an invisible barrier between us. I missed your touch...


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm glad I found out that you don't feel the same about me. I put myself out there because I thought we established this connection between us. Even you told me we did have this unbelievable connection. Was that all just a lie? I guess so. When I finally broke free from my anxiety and came forward, I was happy when you told me you felt the same.... with only a day or two later you telling me you didn't know why you did that. That you did it because of an impulse. An impulse? Wow! >.< Don't mess with my emotions like that. I trusted you. I truly trusted you and you ended up playing with my emotions and flat out lying to me. Honesty is all I ever asked for and you said you would always be honest, but because of what you did is making me think of ever trusting you again. You did a horrible thing to me. I may let this go, but I doubt I could ever trust you again. Messing with someone's emotions like that, is messed up and here I thought I knew you. Boy.... you sure had me fooled. Rant done.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I sure hope that she is out there, somewhere. Life is getting pretty dull without one as I get older. Oh well.


----------



## Waterdots

You make me so sad but I'll miss you even though you've destroyed my confidence by lying. Try to enjoy your miserable life because it won't get better no matter what you do.


----------



## soylatte

I hope he is out there and on the day I meet you my face looks okay.


----------



## blue2

I want to play your ribcage like a xylophone 😞


----------



## RainbowGirl

' k ow what to tell my romantic partner.


----------



## harrison

Don't forget my tablets.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

I wasn't expecting to have a crush on you but here I am feeling like an idiot because we can't be together.


----------



## Greenmacaron

Loved your geeky look with the glasses and your rather interesting pink shirt. Our eyes connected and I found you intriguing. Perhaps I will see you again and maybe I will try to talk to you instead of nervously scuttling past you.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Look, I don't know what your vibe/deal is at all. But please can you either 

i. inform me that you have a girlfriend.
ii. act completely horrid/disinterested in me
iii. ask me out.

Either way just put me out of my misery.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

I wish the situation was different. We could just be together...


----------



## smoothlinghs

At least we did not fight..Was that a first time? :laugh:


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

You're super f***ing cuuuuute. Put me out of my misery please it kills me.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

Miss your voice


----------



## leaf in the wind

In another life, I would have wanted to marry you and produce two children.

But we're in this life, and I'd like to be a Walmart version of Enya and live alone as a spinster with a bunch of pet animals instead. 

I'm not interested in dating other guys (or women). I want to die alone because I've given up - not just on us, but everything.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

because tonight babe i wannnnnnna get freeeeaky with uuuu


----------



## Perkins

I want to eat you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Shawty got a fat butt and I wanna bust a a fat nut, all up in them guts


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

RelinquishedHell said:


> Shawty got a fat butt and I wanna bust a a fat nut, all up in them guts


LMAO thanks for this! :haha


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

OMG haven't laughed that hard in ages. :haha


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The Notorious D.B.L said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shawty got a fat butt and I wanna bust a a fat nut, all up in them guts
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO thanks for this!
Click to expand...

That's just how I feel inside, you know?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

RelinquishedHell said:


> That's just how I feel inside, you know?


Absolutely, but more so when I was younger. lol


----------



## TopShelfHeart

Only if you're ready


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

i have a crush on you but you're a normie so it will never work.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> i have a crush on you but you're a normie so it will never work.


You get crushes so easily on people. Do you also think that?


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Ominous Indeed said:


> You get crushes so easily on people. Do you also think that?


Probably because i literally look for love in everyone but myself pfffff :roll


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

I wish you wouldn't take me for granted. You treat me so horribly, I just want love (((((
I feel SOOOOOO neglected and want a hug


----------



## smoothlinghs

You tell me.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Dear ex-crush.

I can not believe i deluded myself into thinking you liked me, and that i stood a chance. Or maybe I'm not deluded and you did genuinely like me. Either way, I'll never know. All I know is that you look like Ringo Starr, your coffee sucks, you drink too much, talk too much and smoke which is so not cool. I question your ambitions in life and you were filled not just with red flags but bold underlines alls caps red flags. I can't even believe i liked you for a second.


----------



## andy1984

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Dear ex-crush.
> 
> I can not believe i deluded myself into thinking you liked me, and that i stood a chance. Or maybe I'm not deluded and you did genuinely like me. Either way, I'll never know. All I know is that you look like Ringo Starr, your coffee sucks, you drink too much, talk too much and smoke which is so not cool. I question your ambitions in life and you were filled not just with red flags but bold underlines alls caps red flags. I can't even believe i liked you for a second.


:O what happened?


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

andy1984 said:


> :O what happened?


he has a girlfriend. which he never mentioned in all the three months of casually talking and him telling me about every detail of his weekend and evening. you would of thought....maybe...a girlfriend would have been referenced in the convo but nah. 
I get the impression that he could tell I liked him, so did not want to inform me of his status because he liked the validaition and attention i was giving to him probably.


----------



## andy1984

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> he has a girlfriend. which he never mentioned in all the three months of casually talking and him telling me about every detail of his weekend and evening. you would of thought....maybe...a girlfriend would have been referenced in the convo but nah.
> I get the impression that he could tell I liked him, so did not want to inform me of his status because he liked the validaition and attention i was giving to him probably.


sorry to hear about that, sucks!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Every time I see a "Good Morning" message from you, my heart skips a beat, and I end up smiling.


----------



## Memories of Silence

You are very special to me. Last night when I was listening to the songs you sent me before I went to sleep, I was crying a little bit because I was thinking about how lucky I am and how happy you make me. Thank you.


----------



## Sekiro

Scratch me behind the ears.


----------



## funnynihilist

Did you pee on the stick yet?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> You are very special to me. Last night when I was listening to the songs you sent me before I went to sleep, I was crying a little bit because I was thinking about how lucky I am and how happy you make me. Thank you.


Don't thank me, I should be thanking you!  You are very special to me, too. I appreciate you enjoying the music I sent you. I feel very lucky to have found you as well. You make me very happy too. I am smiling and blushing again now "tear."


----------



## Fun Spirit

I just want you to acknowledge your romantic love for me by saying to me I love you too.
No string attached.


----------



## Sekiro

Sekiro said:


> Scratch me behind the ears.


I'm still waitin' on this oke


----------



## aqwsderf

(Since I'm going crazy keeping this all in)

I'll love you forever. But this is the worst thing you could have possibly done to me. I just feel like I never meant anything to you. I wasn't even enough for you to spend one day with me in your own country. I don't know how you could feel nothing, knowing I'd be there. Within distance. My heart is so broken and everything hurts. I don't even know what 10 years with someone means anymore. But I know I've tried to be the best version of myself for you. So knowing that wasn't enough. Really does something to me


----------



## D'avjo

aqwsderf said:


> (Since I'm going crazy keeping this all in)
> 
> I'll love you forever. But this is the worst thing you could have possibly done to me. I just feel like I never meant anything to you. I wasn't even enough for you to spend one day with me in your own country. I don't know how you could feel nothing, knowing I'd be there. Within distance. My heart is so broken and everything hurts. I don't even know what 10 years with someone means anymore. But I know I've tried to be the best version of myself for you. So knowing that wasn't enough. Really does something to me


Bless, he/she wasnt good enough for you so fck em !


----------



## aqwsderf

D'avjo said:


> Bless, he/she wasnt good enough for you so fck em !


Thanks. I'm trying to wrap my head around that


----------



## D'avjo

aqwsderf said:


> Thanks. I'm trying to wrap my head around that


Yeah I know but that kind of stuff disappears on its own, in its own time. Its difficult but just realise it was a problem with them not you, let it go, get on with doing your own thing, and get yourself someone worthy of being with you.

and in the future, dont waste time on anyone who you feel are not appreciating being with you.

im a wise old owl lol


----------



## aqwsderf

I appreciate that. It's easier to blame myself I guess, since that's what makes sense to me. I'll keep working on it. Some days are just harder than others. Today is one of those.


----------



## Sekiro

I think you might be the one. Who ****ing knew you were there of all places. No wonder it took so long.


----------



## darkcyberpunk

You don't exist, go away! lol

Talking to my imaginary AI girlfriend I created in my mind to beta test her conceptually. She kind of took on "autonomy" after a while and when I was under stress. Really weird, but I think she is gone now. *sigh*

Pretty good test though, cause what is the difference between your brain/imagination and a supercomputer other than being organic vs synthetic.

Never trust that ***** btw. 😉 Mostly kidding, but not 100%. I just don't want to piss her off until I have antipsychotics.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Please get a job. I won't be able to support the both of us on my income.


----------



## Crisigv

I was aways there for you during your darkest moments in our time together. But you abandoned me during mine when you found someone better.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Every time I see a "Good Morning" message from you, my heart skips a beat, and I end up smiling.


Please don't send a lot of message to this guy! He will die!


----------



## Sekiro

Ominous Indeed said:


> Please don't send a lot of message to this guy! He will die!


lmao

You always say the darnedest things.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Great Expectations

aqwsderf said:


> (Since I'm going crazy keeping this all in)
> 
> I'll love you forever. But this is the worst thing you could have possibly done to me. I just feel like I never meant anything to you. I wasn't even enough for you to spend one day with me in your own country. I don't know how you could feel nothing, knowing I'd be there. Within distance. My heart is so broken and everything hurts. I don't even know what 10 years with someone means anymore. But I know I've tried to be the best version of myself for you. So knowing that wasn't enough. Really does something to me


Don't equate compatibility with self worth. He simply wasn't the one. One day you'll meet the right person but not until you learn to let go and love yourself. This advice also applies to me...It really sucks feeling like you'll never be enough or good enough for someone. Always trying to prove that you are to an otherwise indifferent "someone". Your self esteem and validation hanging on their every gesture or word.

If you were close by and COVID 19 free, I would give you a big hug.


----------



## aqwsderf

Great Expectations said:


> Don't equate compatibility with self worth. He simply wasn't the one. One day you'll meet the right person but not until you learn to let go and love yourself. This advice also applies to me...It really sucks feeling like you'll never be enough or good enough for someone. Always trying to prove that you are to an otherwise indifferent "someone". Your self esteem and validation hanging on their every gesture or word.
> 
> If you were close by and COVID 19 free, I would give you a big hug.


Ah it hurts to reread my post...I make myself sad :')

You're right. I'm doing a bit better with that. I know it takes time. I don't even know if there is a "the one" anymore. But I'm slowly starting to let go of the idea that he was right for me. Even though it it breaks my heart to see it that way. I do feel like I'm not enough, because I gave so much of myself away...for such a long time too. It's strange when someone strings you along like that. Thank you for your words.

I'll send you a virtual hug (no germs there) :hug


----------



## Great Expectations

aqwsderf said:


> Ah it hurts to reread my post...I make myself sad :')
> 
> You're right. I'm doing a bit better with that. I know it takes time. I don't even know if there is a "the one" anymore. But I'm slowly starting to let go of the idea that he was right for me. Even though it it breaks my heart to see it that way. I do feel like I'm not enough, because I gave so much of myself away...for such a long time too. It's strange when someone strings you along like that. Thank you for your words.
> 
> I'll send you a virtual hug (no germs there) :hug


:squeeze Virtual hug right back at ya! It sucks!

His actions reflect the type of person he is, which has nothing to do with you. That being said, why we select such people, hang on to them, and have trouble moving on, has everything to do with us and that's where the life lessons and growth are at.

In the end (if you choose to), this experience will broaden and deepen your understanding about men and yourself, which will benefit your next relationship. Don't become bitter, that's too easy.

But yeah, it will take time. It's only natural to feel hurt and discouraged.


----------



## aqwsderf

Great Expectations said:


> Virtual hug right back at ya! It sucks!
> 
> His actions reflect the type of person he is, which has nothing to do with you. That being said, why we select such people, hang on to them, and have trouble moving on, has everything to do with us and that's where the life lessons and growth are at.
> 
> In the end (if you choose to), this experience will broaden and deepen your understanding about men and yourself, which will benefit your next relationship. Don't become bitter, that's too easy.
> 
> But yeah, it will take time. It's only natural to feel hurt and discouraged.


Yeah I think that's what scares me. That I let myself get attached this way, tried to make it work for so long, and still have trouble letting go despite it not being right. I'm scared that I am that type of person and that I'll keep making those mistakes. I'm scared now in general to trust people and get close to them. I just don't want to feel this way ever again.

I'm trying to reflect on it all. I hope you're right and that I can grow from this. I need to be able to.


----------



## Sekiro

u confuse me


----------



## CNikki

To whoever is out of their mind enough to even consider on pursuing any romance/relationship with me,

Don't. Okay?

Thanks.


----------



## coeur_brise

I love your honesty. I can't really say much of these things in real life. You say you are crude, but I don't think so. Debonair smile. You probably don't like me anymore and for sure, are protecting your heart against the odds. As it should be protected for I could never soil your unassuming and unpretentious nature with my deadly sins. Here, let me take this vial of poison, for it is gallant and chivalrous to die for romance. It is sweet and bitter both torture and delight. ...do you like me.. no, well it was nice.


----------



## andy1984

i guess i wouldn't want to say anything. i kind of like her. and then normalized just being friends pretty easily. and get vibes that she's not interested. i suppose i hinted fairly indirectly and nothing happened. then i dreamed about her and thought it meant something. but a dream is just a dream. i could say hey, i dreamed about you, which was weird, and you're a beautiful and nice person that i see sometimes in a group setting and sometimes i wonder if you would be interested in me but i don't think you are.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Time goes by slower when I am chatting with you, even if for a short amount of time during the day. Always gets my heart going and the blood (among other things) flowing > See you soon when you wake up:kiss:


----------



## wmu'14

I haven't had a crush since 2010.

I guess it's hard for me to develop crushes when girls are married.


----------



## Philosopink

I have so much feeling and you so little. I suffer terribly.


----------



## Rainbat

Best of luck.


----------



## iamdone

A message to my husband:


you've messed it up, you clearly only love your family whom youre buying houses, apartments etc and letting us live in a small studio. You're cheap with me but not with them and guess what, you've never even told me you loved me. COZ YOU DON'T. If you did, you'd stop gaslighting me, you'd stop forcing me to move in with your horrible family in your country and stop threatening me to divorce me if I don't. You're a horrible person. You seemed as a best friend to me, the first person that ACTUALLY CARED ABOUT ME BUT NO, I AM ALL ALONE. YOU SIT NEXT TO ME AND I AM LONELY AND ALONE AND SAD AND SICK OF EVERYTHING AT THE AGE OF 25. DAMN YOU


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm worried about you, dude. I hope you're okay.


----------



## Crisigv

I wish I was more worth your time. I want you all for myself. I honestly don't know if I can live without you. I feel myself dying more and more every day.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

You replied to my message today. And I should be thrilled. But I'm not. I'm sad. I'm sad because no matter what I can never get a conversational rolling with you. You never seem like you wanna engage in a convo and it dissapoints me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My heart drops when you go. You really do brighten my day.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Go back to your gaming and stop being so needy.

*grabs your butt*


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Karsten

love is like a dream said:


>


lmao


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

You are an amazing person, too. Mate


----------



## Elle Knight

You have crushed my soul, I hope you know that.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Talking to you always calms me down somehow, even when I didn't know I needed it. You make things better without having to try, and I always feel like I'm smiling.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> Talking to you always calms me down somehow, even when I didn't know I needed it. You make things better without having to try, and I always feel like I'm smiling.


Having you around calms me down, too. You make me smile a lot.:grin2::kiss:


----------



## Elle Knight

Come get me and let’s go make babies.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Lets make out on your couch.


----------



## mezzoforte

Hey, I like your face.


----------



## Sekiro

Put some pants on. Sheesh.


----------



## mezzoforte

Sekiro said:


> Put some pants on. Sheesh.


:no Never encourage the use of pants.


----------



## Sekiro

mezzoforte said:


> :no Never encourage the use of pants.


You too, put some pants on >:(


----------



## blue2

I actually don't have pants on : /


----------



## funnynihilist

My pants keep falling off


----------



## blue2

Does anyone have pants on ?


----------



## mezzoforte

blue2 said:


> Does anyone have pants on ?


No.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Currently I have my pants on.


----------



## aqwsderf

Team pants here


----------



## Suchness

I just got two new pants yesterday


----------



## Crisigv

Comfy pants though


----------



## Sekiro

tbh tho skirts eff me up


----------



## cafune

skirts are life iui*


----------



## Sekiro

cafune said:


> skirts are life iui*


call me whatever u want but they're pretty cute


----------



## KILOBRAVO

I come from the land where pants means underwear. So all this talk of no pants......:lol


----------



## D'avjo

KILOBRAVO said:


> I come from the land where pants means underwear. So all this talk of no pants......:lol


you wanna a slap across the fanny?


----------



## KILOBRAVO

D'avjo said:


> you wanna a slap across the fanny?


It wouldn't go amiss. Im ready if you are.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Yaw getting off topic:wife
Leave this thread to those who have messages for their crushes:wife :lol :wife


Women would say to a guy "He's Fine"
But to me I say to you "You're DivFine"


----------



## Karsten

I didn't think it was possible for me to like someone this much.


----------



## riverbird

I should not like you. It makes no sense. We’re almost 5,000 miles apart. I’ll keep telling myself that.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

jolene23 said:


> For some reason this made me sad, I don't know why.


I didn't mean to make you sad


----------



## Sekiro

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> I didn't mean to make you sad


That's not C.C.

tsk tsk


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

Sekiro said:


> That's not C.C.
> 
> tsk tsk


C.C.??


----------



## Sekiro

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> C.C.??


O_O

Lelouch how could you forget your girlfriend's name.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

Sekiro said:


> O_O
> 
> Lelouch how could you forget your girlfriend's name.


Oh no, I broke Kayfabe


----------



## Crisigv

I know this isn't a good thing to say, but sometimes I wish I didn't have family. I know I'd be your wife right now.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## blue2




----------



## veron

I wish I didn't have a crush on you. And it makes no sense, you're not even my type!



Crisigv said:


> I know this isn't a good thing to say, but sometimes I wish I didn't have family. I know I'd be your wife right now.


:shock Is your family stopping you from marrying him?


----------



## Elle Knight

You crush my heart and soul a little more each passing day.


----------



## Sekiro

So I have a container of spinach that I can cook up. Should I do this with the tomatoes I have or just eat it without the tomatoes? What do I do with the tomatoes then?

I don't know if this is gonna work out between us if I can't figure this out.


----------



## XebelRebel

I'm sorry to the person who I have obviously had a crush on, as I now recognise that I am still in love with my ex-girlfriend.

It seemed that the person who I had a crush on was not interested in me in the way that I was interested in them -- but I still feel awkward about suddenly shifting my focus away from them and towards my ex-girlfriend.

Both the avatar and nickname being somehow related to my ex-girlfriend via actresses who remind me of her is weird. It is like on some level I have been silently working through my issues with "the ex", until very recently it dawned on me that all of the pain and resentment to do with that relationship has gone: the trauma has finally healed.

I do still miss my ex-girlfriend, it seems. However, I am not sure what to do with these feelings that I have for her. :stu


----------



## cafune

i like you (/_|)


----------



## D'avjo

sail away with me honey now now now


----------



## Suchness

Sometimes when I want to feel love in my heart I feel the love I have for you and then I send it to you because I want you to feel love in your heart too.


----------



## Crisigv

You're cute


----------



## Perkins

I could eat you alive.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

So since there's no you and me, I'm gonna let you go so I can be free. And live my life like it should be. Even though I really like you, I'm gonna smile because I deserve to. It will all get better in time. I will be fine without you!


----------



## D'avjo

ella me vuelve loco de deseo


loco loco


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Dear a certain someone,

In light of recent events, I just have to say that your beautiful face and your words of support was the light I needed. Thank you so much for being there for me. Words can't express how much that means to me. I truly mean that.

See you soon. "heart throbs"


----------



## Memories of Silence

Thinking of how sad and shocked you and your family have been is sad for me to imagine. I can't change what happened, but I wish I could do that for you and bring your uncle back so that none of you would have to go through what you're going through right now. Instead, all I can do is be here for you, and I'm glad that has been able to help you feel better in some way.

I'll be here whenever you need me, at any time. You truly mean a lot to me, and typing this is putting tears in my eyes as I think of how hard this time is and will be for you and your family. I might not always know the right things to say to support you, but I want you to know that I genuinely care and that you're in my thoughts. *Hugs* :squeeze


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> Thinking of how sad and shocked you and your family have been is sad for me to imagine. I can't change what happened, but I wish I could do that for you and bring your uncle back so that none of you would have to go through what you're going through right now. Instead, all I can do is be here for you, and I'm glad that has been able to help you feel better in some way.
> 
> I'll be here whenever you need me, at any time. You truly mean a lot to me, and typing this is putting tears in my eyes as I think of how hard this time is and will be for you and your family. I might not always know the right things to say to support you, but I want you to know that I genuinely care and that you're in my thoughts. *Hugs* :squeeze


:squeeze:love2


----------



## dune87

^ AW!


----------



## blue2

Crush my skull & tell me I'm a western capitalist pig :mushy


----------



## cafune

the ball's in your court and someone get me a helmet.


----------



## coeur_brise

I could never taint your love with my animal ego and animal sensibilities. It is too pure. The lion would eat your heart and not regret it. The lioness needs to retreat to her jungle, for to be a kitten, would be to undo her livelihood and her ways of living in ferocity. ...


----------



## leaf in the wind

Please do the dishes and take out the trash. I hate how I always have to do housework and you refuse to lift a finger.


----------



## thomasjune

I don't have a crush or romantic partner anymore :/ but if I did I'd tell them.. thank you for making me feel alive again. Hehe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I can't wait to chat with you again tonight, babe


----------



## C137

I hope we work out when you come to America and we can live a good life together. And overcome our challenges. Especially with the pain and difficulties you currently face.


----------



## Memories of Silence

You mean so much to me that I just cried tears of happiness. Thank you for everything. :love2 You are truly very special to me, and there are no words for me to describe it. :kiss:


----------



## leaf in the wind

You also need therapy. But the first step is admitting you have a problem and require help.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> You mean so much to me that I just cried tears of happiness. Thank you for everything. :love2 You are truly very special to me, and there are no words for me to describe it. :kiss:


My heart kept beating when I tried to come up with a reply to your very kind words for most of the day. Thank you for everything as well :love2 You make me very happy, and I can't express in words how much of a beautiful person you are:kiss:


----------



## Ventura

We started dancing, and we end dancing, now it's time for us to dance with other people. I know that you want to dance with her. It's OK. Hopefully one day we can dance again. If not, I hope the music doesn't end for you. I wish you the best in life and goodbye. :squeeze Don't feel bad.:heart


----------



## aqwsderf

You're amazing, you know that?


----------



## ABurnedPrince

I wish we could've been together...
But it was not meant to be  
So, as you have said, we must move on ;_;


----------



## Blue Dino

I am just too chronically depressed and worried to want you or more of you to pop up and catch my attention. Emotionally and mentally I will be overwhelmed if this happens. And it probably will eventually.


----------



## D'avjo

I'd drop everything for just 1 minute with you....figuratively speaking


----------



## melancholyscorpio

You make me so nervous! I blush and my heart races everytime I go to your restaurant.

I don't know your name.

You seem like a happy person. Always smiling.

Yes, you are pretty but I hope you are a kind person.

I've been feeling dead on the inside and thought that I wouldn't have any reaction when I see you, but you make me so anxious. My hands were shaking after I saw you.

I wish I could hold you. I feel dirty and creepy fantasizing about you.


----------



## leaf in the wind

The word for what you're doing is called "handicapping". You try to lower the bar against which people judge you, so you don't have to work for a higher standard.

Stop it. You are not stupid, disabled, or incapable. Why do you want people to believe you are?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

You should wear those jeans all the time


----------



## Memories of Silence

You're a very cute (pretend) idiot and an adorable weirdo. :heart You always make me smile and laugh and my heart throb.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I can't wait to chat with you again tonight. We will be having lots of crazy shenanigans as always. My heart throbs when you come into my mind.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

WTF even is a crush?

I honestly can't remember having one since like possibly 1998 /1999 - .. that girl I sat next to in maths class. 

Jeez. And I flirted with her and I think she knew I liked her, AND she was positively receptive to it. I made her laugh.. I even remember one of her friends saying " oh, here's your BF coming along again." So even SHE noticed it. Why the fu** didn't I ask her out back then? I wasn't nervous or shy. It just seemed to somehow pass by. I'm sure she'd have said yes. Maybe I'd be married to her now today. What an idiot!!! :/

MAybe that was my one chance, I passed up on it/let it slip, and karma is punishing me ever since. :-/ 

That's literally the only thing resembling a crush I can ever remember. :/ Wtf is wrong with me?


----------



## millenniumman75

KILOBRAVO said:


> WTF even is a crush?
> 
> I honestly can't remember having one since like possibly 1998 /1999 - .. that girl I sat next to in maths class.
> 
> Jeez. And I flirted with her and I think she knew I liked her, AND she was positively receptive to it. I made her laugh.. I even remember one of her friends saying " oh, here's your BF coming along again." So even SHE noticed it. Why the fu** didn't I ask her out back then? I wasn't nervous or shy. It just seemed to somehow pass by. I'm sure she'd have said yes. Maybe I'd be married to her now today. What an idiot!!! :/
> 
> MAybe that was my one chance, I passed up on it/let it slip, and karma is punishing me ever since. :-/
> 
> That's literally the only thing resembling a crush I can ever remember. :/ Wtf is wrong with me?


I think once many of us break out of the SA haze, we'd start noticing women more :lol.

That.....and putting together song lyric parodies :haha.


----------



## jim11

I hate you


----------



## aqwsderf

Thank you for being you. Just the sound of your voice makes me feel 10x better.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Your rosey cheeks are so cute. I want to squeeze 'em like an old lady, haha.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

millenniumman75 said:


> I think once many of us break out of the SA haze, we'd start noticing women more :lol.
> 
> That.....and putting together song lyric parodies :haha.


But as far as i can remember, that was my only crush.

I don't count the 3.5 year LDR I had as a crush because that didn't start out as that. That was something romantic that developed from me being approached first.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Even after talking to you for most of the day, it is always exciting to talk to you again, and I look forward to it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> Even after talking to you for most of the day, it is always exciting to talk to you again, and I look forward to it.


This is very sweet to hear from you! I love talking with you as well, and I can't wait to talk to you again when either of us has to go. I look forward to it also. :wink2::kiss:


----------



## Fun Spirit

Can we date?


----------



## D'avjo

i see you baby shaking that ***


----------



## Fun Spirit

Let's be BF and GF TooooNIGHT!   

Sent from my Spirit using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I know it’s not how it usually works but I’d be a lot better with all this you skipped the word play & simply told me what you want


----------



## harrison

Thank God there's a pandemic on and I can't bloody come over there. I knew there had to be a plus side to this thing.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

See you again tonight gorgeous


----------



## Sekiro

i hope u ruffle my feathers


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gonna take me a lot to undo my decades old bad habits


----------



## jhinds

I want out of this relationship, such as it is. I'd be fine with a FWB, but in the 20 months we've been together we haven't had sex once, and by the looks of it, we never will. So apart from having pleasant companionship on some weekends, what's the point? Let's face it. My time and yours would be better spent finding someone more compatible for each other.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

ommmmg i really fancy you and i never even told you, and it's been like ..25 months? soooo yeh. and I've had a couple of mental breakdowns because of you sooo yeah that's that but it's like totally chill so don't feel bad or anything. but yah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

You have been quiet today. I hope you are doing okay. :squeeze:blush


----------



## harrison

Just don't forget my tablets. You know the ones.


----------



## Memories of Silence

You do a great job at everything you do, and you always put a lot of effort and dedication into everything, even if it becomes challenging or has to be redone. I'm very proud of you, and I hope you are, too. :kiss:


----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe

You'd hate how I voted in this election. You still aren't responding to my texts and that's frustrating. I dreamt about you, you know. I still wish we could've worked out but that's ambitious. Will anybody ever replace you in my heart? The thought of that is ambitious too. Why don't you use the address on the letter I sent you, to track me down, and beg for me back? Like you said, it's only a seven hour drive. Just be here. Be here for me. Is it really that difficult?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> You do a great job at everything you do, and you always put a lot of effort and dedication into everything, even if it becomes challenging or has to be redone. I'm very proud of you, and I hope you are, too. :kiss:


Your encouragement is always wonderful, I can't thank you enough! :grin2::kiss: See you tonight.


----------



## zkv

Thank you, thank you, thank you. Please call me.


----------



## coeur_brise

Accept me please? I know that you do, but the weight of this woman is a heavy one indeed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don’t know how to do this


----------



## The Patriot

The thought of you getting sick or anything happening to you absolutely terrifies me. I should have been more considerate toward your personal feelings on this topic and had your back. You know I'm always on your side, I'm very sorry. I put my foot in my mouth sometimes and say the wrong things, you've always supported me, I own up to what I said. You and me Alysa against the world


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Thank you for everything.  :hug :squeeze See you soon.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I know I've already said this, but I'll say it again because it's true and I know you're sad right now, which always makes me sad. :squeeze

You are very special to me, and you make me very happy. I can be myself around you and never have to worry about feeling judged. You are easy to relate to and I'm very comfortable around you.

You can somehow always make me feel calm and safe, and sometimes I listen to recordings of your voice to make myself feel better when I'm sad or anxious.

I always enjoy spending time with you, and even if we only have time for a few messages, it still makes me smile to see a message from you.

I hope you'll feel better soon. :kiss: See you when I wake up.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> I know I've already said this, but I'll say it again because it's true and I know you're sad right now, which always makes me sad. :squeeze
> 
> You are very special to me, and you make me very happy. I can be myself around you and never have to worry about feeling judged. You are easy to relate to and I'm very comfortable around you.
> 
> You can somehow always make me feel calm and safe, and sometimes I listen to recordings of your voice to make myself feel better when I'm sad or anxious.
> 
> I always enjoy spending time with you, and even if we only have time for a few messages, it still makes me smile to see a message from you.
> 
> I hope you'll feel better soon. :kiss: See you when I wake up.


Words cannot express how much this means to me. :squeezeI feel better already just from seeing your good evening message again today. I can't help but echo the rest of what you wrote about me, only it's about you.:kiss:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Your message about the reactions confused the hell outta me today haha


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Your message about the reactions confused the hell outta me today haha


I was confused, too.  I thought you removed them because I edited my message to say I was going to sleep early, but they weren't there to start with. 

I hope your cold gets better soon and everything works properly in your game. :kiss:


----------



## Jacnita Mitchell

*single*

im single because i trusted a man who wasnt a man he was dishonest, he lied, he cheated, and pure evil i guess i should be glad the lord showed me all i was suppose to see he truly have me gaslighted....


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I am so sorry to hear that your oldest sister made you cry today. I am sure she didn't mean to, but she could have told you how she wanted her presents made for your relatives beforehand instead of making you feel bad about it after the fact. I hope you feel better about it soon!

I almost started tearing up when you said that to me earlier tonight, by the way. :hug:squeeze


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I am so sorry to hear that your oldest sister made you cry today. I am sure she didn't mean to, but she could have told you how she wanted her presents made for your relatives beforehand instead of making you feel bad about it after the fact. I hope you feel better about it soon!
> 
> I almost started tearing up when you said that to me earlier tonight, by the way. :hug:squeeze


Aww, thanks. :squeeze I felt better as soon as I heard your voice, and you made me smile even when I was still crying. :kiss: Everything was okay, and I think me and my sister were both overthinking.


----------



## aqwsderf

Thanks for your wonderful Christmas gift, I'm so glad you liked mine. Your reaction was better than I could have imagined : )


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Woof, woof.


----------



## Memories of Silence

Meow.


----------



## SilentLyric

U dont xist anymoar. I am free of the feeling of this disease.


----------



## jhinds

The intimacy and companionship we've enjoyed in our relationship has been a lifesaver for both of us these past 2 years. But I feel that our time together is nearing an end. I wish I held romantic feelings for you, and I hoped such feelings would develop over time. But the truth is that I have always and will always see you as just a friend. It isn't about the lack of sex. We just don't have a whole lot in common outside of our social avoidant tendencies. I think you know that, but you're desperate to hold on because you feel you have zero options. That may or may not be true, but I can't sacrifice my happiness for yours. I'm sorry.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

See you again tonight, and I hope your trip goes well with your family, too.


----------



## ShyVegan

MetalheadFurry said:


> Same thing as this guy said...


Me too


----------



## SilentLyric

would welcome a signal from ANY of my crushes that are out there, lol. I'm not too picky i dont think.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I hope you find something nice for your sister now that her cat has passed away!  "hugs"


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I hope you find something nice for your sister now that her cat has passed away!  "hugs"


Aww, thanks. :squeeze I'll probably get a book printed of photos of him. I hope your nose feels better soon.*Hugs* Thanks for the card you made for me, too.  :kiss:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Thank you so much for sending me the cute little cat figurine! :squeeze I will have to repay the favour once your birthday gets closer.  :kiss:


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Thank you so much for sending me the cute little cat figurine! :squeeze I will have to repay the favour once your birthday gets closer.  :kiss:


You're welcome.  I'm sorry it was such a surprise, so I'll let you know next time. :squeeze Aww, that's very sweet of you. :kiss:


----------



## coeur_brise

I wish I could figure things out with the snap of my fingers. Do you want a small shake and fries? Or do i relegate this time to the universe or the alti-verse.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I like watching you sleep


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I missed you this morning. :hug Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I missed you, too, and I hope you'll have a great day today. :squeeze I always look forward to talking to you again, even if it was only a few hours ago.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

ShatteredGlass said:


> I can see us getting married down the line...


I can't believe I wrote this LMAO. I don't remember who this was referring to.


----------



## SilentLyric

damn i was wrong in thinking i had a chance, but at least I know where I stand now and can move on.


----------



## Starcut83

I wish I could tell you "I love you."


----------



## coeur_brise

How our conversations must seem like I am a dolt to you because of the niceties and politeness. I couldn't argue worth a crap and wouldn't want to necessarily but the essence of connection to you might be intelligent discourse? I'm so confused. I do insist on being so socially backwards though you assume otherwise. Ill be in my quarter writing soliloquies and waxing poetic upon a pile of crap. -yours truly


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Thanks for chatting with me today and clarifying things. I appreciate it very much. I hope your sleep is wonderful and that your dreams are sweet! See you again tonight, after my haircut


----------



## alienjunkie

i cant wait for us to live together
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Memories of Silence

You're very welcome, and thank you for chatting with me as well and for letting me know what you were confused by so I could clarify it for you.  I always appreciate being able to help, so it's always okay to let me know if anything confuses you or worries/annoys you. :squeeze Your haircut looks great.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> You're very welcome, and thank you for chatting with me as well and for letting me know what you were confused by so I could clarify it for you.  I always appreciate being able to help, so it's always okay to let me know if anything confuses you or worries/annoys you. :squeeze Your haircut looks great.


:wink2::kiss:


----------



## SparklingWater

I like you and I miss you and I'm sad. I didn't even realize how much I liked you til this. Or maybe I was too scared to admit it. I'm annoyed at myself. Sigh. Whatever.


----------



## alienjunkie

i love you but ...


----------



## CNikki

I've enjoyed the outing/date we had. I hope we can have a few more ahead of us, at least.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CNikki said:


> I've enjoyed the outing/date we had. I hope we can have a few more ahead of us, at least.


Aww, good luck!


----------



## CNikki

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Aww, good luck!


Thank you. ^_^


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I hope you don't drown in the rainfall/flood waters.


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I hope you don't drown in the rainfall/flood waters.


I'm sorry if I scared you.  *Hugs* My Internet wasn't working properly, so I couldn't explain that the flooding was from something to do with the plumbing. I'm okay. :squeeze Thank you for being so patient and understanding yesterday/my today. :kiss: Hopefully my Internet will be back to normal very soon and we won't sound like robots anymore.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Memories of Silence said:


> I'm sorry if I scared you.  _Hugs_ My Internet wasn't working properly, so I couldn't explain that the flooding was from something to do with the plumbing. I'm okay. :squeeze Thank you for being so patient and understanding yesterday/my today. 💋 Hopefully my Internet will be back to normal very soon and we won't sound like robots anymore.


Aww, it's okay! Thanks for letting me know what happened in the end, and you can always count on me for being patient with you.


----------



## CNikki

Well... it's official.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

.


----------



## Starcut83

I know there are too many obstacles between us. I've let you go but I still enjoy our time together and I'm thankful I get to know you. I'm happy we are both happy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Thank you for being so honest with me about certain things, it helps me feel better and less anxious about them. See you tonight 🥰


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Thank you for being so honest with me about certain things, it helps me feel better and less anxious about them. See you tonight 🥰


You’re very welcome, and I’m glad I can make you feel better. 😘 If there is ever anything you feel anxious or confused about, you can always let me know. I hope your computer rebuild goes well for you, but I already know it will because you’re the Surgeon of Computers. 😊🥰


----------



## CNikki

I'm glad we got to speak and hear each other's voice, however brief. Hope to see you Sunday. 😊


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

I don't currently have a crush or a romantic partner... Yeah, i'm a loner.

I'm just posting in this thread to wish everyone else posting here well with their romantic endeavors.


----------



## MCHB

I told you I had a plan yet you couldn't take me serioiusy!


----------



## Memories of Silence

Thank you for my gift. 😘 It is very nice, and I keep picking it up and looking at it. 🥰


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Memories of Silence said:


> Thank you for my gift. 😘 It is very nice, and I keep picking it up and looking at it. 🥰


Aww! 🥰 I am glad that you love my gift, and I love yours too. I keep looking at the cat on my keyboard now. 😘


----------



## Memories of Silence

I’m very sorry for accidentally falling asleep before. 😔 I love talking to you and try to stay awake as long as I can so I won’t miss out on seeing you if you sleep in, even if it’s only a few messages, so I hope you know I would never ignore you. ❤ You’re very special to me, and mean more to me than you know. _hugs_


----------



## Greenmacaron

I wish I had made a better impression when we first met but I was at a low point in my life and dealing with a relationship that I realise wasn't going to go anywhere. I wish I had given you a chance as I've been thinking about you alot recently.


----------



## Dissonance

You don't exist


----------



## CantGoOn

YOU BORE ME TO DEATH. Sometimes I just gotta hang up, sorry.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I don't really know if you're a crush anymore. But you're the closest thing I have to a crush so here goes. I wish I never saw you on the dating app; but then I think, no, because if I haven't met you I wouldn't have learnt all of this wonderful things about myself. I probably and literally mean nothing to you, and you've probably gone on with your life as you should, but I feel like I learnt alot about my shadow side from you. I really wish things could have gone better between us, because we have loads in common and we have chemistry. It's sad to say it, but we did have chemistry. It just felt like, things were doomed from the start though. You were never interested in me when I was interested in you, and vice versa. You clearly had lots of options and I didn't mean that much to you until it was too late. Your emotional unavailability was so attractive to me. The more you ignored me, the closer I got. You stopped talking to me twice and it was literally the sexiest things ever. And yeah, I really need to work on that with my shrink so thanks for showing me that. I just wish things could have been better between us. We both didn't help ourselves. We both mutually ruined it in our own ways. I know you don't care. This means way more to me than it would ever to you. Because you're an extroverted serial dater and I am just one of many on your list, and I was probably one of the craziest and weirdest on your list. I do regret giving so much of my power away to you. But finding someone to date for me is rare, but definitely not for you. I kinda secretly hope that fate will step in, and one day will be back in touch and it will be a better time for both of of us. Right now, I don't want to talk to you because i feel like it would be messy. I made it messy. But you didn't help yourself ever. But I just want to thank you for the lessons you taught me, and I hope you are well.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Hope you got a good night sleep down there, mate.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Never know where I stand with you but I suppose I should just take things as they come


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Two weeks have passed and my emotions have settled. I still hate what you did, but I regret cutting you off. I've now unblocked you and hope you will come back to me but I know it is very unlikely. The regret kills, and I'm just lieing here doing a post mortem on what I could have done.


----------



## Zatch

I miss you. I miss you I miss you I miss you I miss you _I miss you._


----------



## Memories of Silence

It’s impossible to talk to you or think of you without smiling, and sometimes I get tears in my eyes when I think of how special you are to me. 🥰


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Memories of Silence said:


> It’s impossible to talk to you or think of you without smiling, and sometimes I get tears in my eyes when I think of how special you are to me. 🥰


I almost teared up while reading this post, and I keep smiling when I talk to you as well. 🥰


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

My therapist called you a man child with huge red flags, and it was so funny. I kinda wish you were there to hear it. x


----------



## Socialmisfits

Are you there somewhere?


----------



## BronnieBoo

Here are my past thoughts and scenarios on my current bf of 8 months - 

"Im getting fed up with havin to fall asleep on your bed while you play your videogames can we please do something" 

"If you really loved me you wouldn't struggle to chose between me and your ex its clear i aint enough sometimes i wonder should i still stay with you"

"You get too much attention from girls but why do you always get fooled by them why can't you admit you dont love me as much as you say you do" 

"i see so much good in you why do i always give you so many chances i always give you my forgiveness but why dont you fight for me" 

"how come he's not open about our relationship i have letter J in my instagram bio is he too embarrassed to admit im with him should i delete it from my bio" 

"is he with me out of pity? He knows i selfharm is he worried that I'll do it again if he breaks up with me? Why does he feel bad for me and others?"


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I would like you to come back. I regret everything. I am sorry. Even though you do seem kinda dumb, and an airhead, with nothing between the ears. So errr maybe not. Urgh you know what? I'm so torn on you! Always have been. i just dunno


----------



## extremly

yedtus deletus


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

It took me a month to realise this. But I do not need communication from you to feel whole and complete. Yes, it would feel nice, but I actually don't need it. Infact, I'm probably better off without it anyway. Everything that you can offer me, I can get from elsewhere. And I can live without your texts. I lived without them before, I lived without them when you were ignoring me, and I actually don't need it. So goobbye.


----------



## Euripides

I wish that spending time together and enjoying each other in minute and deeply intimate avenues was enough once again. And I want it to be enough more than anything. This connection to nurture and explore and cherish above all. Just the two of us. 

I'm afraid yet more and more still that I cannot satisfy your constant and growing need for the pleasure of the company of others and the stimulation and fun they would seem to provide in contrast to my seriousness because the situation demands it.

You're the only spirit that I crave. But you increasingly need others more and more, and it frightens me. I cannot tell you this, because it makes you feel bad.
Your butterflies have gone, and you stick around to see if they'll come back. 

Is it even possible for me to make you feel good?


----------



## JustAnotherSapphic

I wish you'd notice me.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Now the road keeps rolling on forever, And the months keep pulling us apart, We lost something, I still wonder what it was, It shouldn't matter but it does. You shoulda been sad instead of being so ****ing mean! It shouldn't be easy, But it shouldn't have been this hard. If it's on someone, then I blame the both of us. It shouldn't matter but it does.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

I have two crushes because yay single life.

Crush 1: Everytime, I see your face, on an app, it stings. It's like I have to be reminded that you don't want me. And then I'm reminded, how, once upon a time, you did want me, and I can't get back to me. And knowing that you have rejected me on multiple apps, and I've put myself on the line burns. 

Crush 2: I regret getting angry at you. I thought time would be a healer but it hasn't been. I've missed you every single day since the arguement. I regret how it ended. I was really immature and didnt have the conflict management skills that I do now. I do so wish that I could reach out to you but i would look like a ****.


----------



## dearestjane

_I miss you. Come back and hold me. _

The hope would be that he would say he misses me too and is sorry. But the reality is that he does not miss me, is not sorry and probably hasn't given much thought to me in these past two years. So, I have to resist these moments of romanticizing the past. Damn, it has been two years...covid years, but still. Just because time feels suspended doesn't mean it is not passing me by...


----------



## dearestjane

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> I regret getting angry at you. I thought time would be a healer but it hasn't been. I've missed you every single day since the arguement. I regret how it ended. I was really immature and didnt have the conflict management skills that I do now. I do so wish that I could reach out to you but i would look like a ****.


This is just the sort of thing I wish my ex thought about me lol


----------



## EveryoneisaStrangertoMe

“ You are one of the nicest, most considerate, and respectful people I have ever met. You are hilarious, and very mature for you age. I love how you say hi/hello to me whenever you see me. And…I like you. I only have the courage to tell you this since you’re moving away soon. I’ve liked you for nearly three years but I haven’t told you until now. Do you want to go out on a date?”

I want to tell him this, somehow I had the courage to ask for his number two years ago, I actually have his phone number and can do so anytime I like. But…if the answer is ‘No, I don’t like you and I don’t want to go out on a date with you‘ I will be desvestated…I’m such a coward…


----------



## Starcut83

I'm sorry if I came across as cold yesterday evening. It had nothing to do with you and I was so distracted I honestly can't remember how exactly I came across when we said goodbye. I hope you know I care. I know we both have trouble with letting people close, though for different reasons. We're both slowly chipping down the walls we've put up and if I'm being honest I'm not just doing it for myself, I'm doing it so I can let you closer.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

i want to talk to you so bad but i don't want to annoy you or look eager.


----------



## Starcut83

They say you can't make someone else happy but when I'm with you it's like all my worries fade away and I feel a sense of lightness inside as if I was floating. Maybe this isn't happiness, but you make me feel invincible in my vulnerability. It's like I spent all the years of building this hard exterior and then you smile at me and it all softens like the walls just melt away and I'm left standing with my heart in my hand.


----------



## fatc

I miss you. Not you right now. The old you. We were so into each other. I wish I wasn't who I am but that's why we talked in the first place. I'll be worthy of you some day. I just need time. You don't have to be supportive of me. I just want someone to believe in me, and I want that to be you


----------



## Persephone13

Just like how most of my actions are backwards, when I truly like someone, I freeze up or even push them away. The complete opposite of how I feel or want to be, but I am too afraid. This is most true of you. I fell mad hard in love with you, but did the opposite, saying I wouldn't see you, then coming back. So wishy-washy, yet so on love with you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish you would just say “I wanna **** now”…I know it’s not as exciting as flirting & hinting, & being spontaneous, however, it would make things so much easier for me


----------



## Starcut83

You are my Angel. 💗


----------



## rtie

You must be my favourite person, because I think about you every day.

I bet I could only say this to them drunk.


----------



## lostdaydreams

Wanna hang out?


----------



## Crisigv

Not that he's either of the things listed in the title anymore, but I had a dream about you and it was nice. At the same time I want to forget you, so I'm not impressed that my brain keeps thinking of you.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

It's not nice to be ignored.


----------



## Olivia Matthew

I want to say **** it to everything. Every doubt, every trepidation, everything holding me back from you and just have one intimate night with you.


----------



## Shy extrovert

I know I don't reach out as much as you because I don't think to, and I'm probably not the best conversational partner, but I want to be. I want to hold your attention more than anyone else could. I really do try to start conversations when we are together, I want to be met halfway. There has never been a totally dead or devoid of conversational hangout between us yet but it takes us a minute to get there because maybe neither of us are that talkative. When we do it is awesome. Maybe we are on the same wavelength where we don't need to constantly be talking to still enjoy each others presence. I hope you don't find me boring. Maybe you don't even think about this because you chose me


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Dear the handsome teddy bear on the Alton Towers bus
I never got a chance to say anything to you, but boy, did I want to. 
I wish so badly I could take my chance again and converse with you as I would like to find out more about you. But for now, I will take the tiny glimpses of the convo I overheard to fuel my fantasy of what you would be like.
I so badly tried to track you down on social media to no avail.
I hope you are well and I hope we cross paths again.


----------



## Starcut83

I feel like I let you go just to fall in love with you all over again...


----------



## Starcut83

I really enjoyed the time we spent today. I love the conversations we have. I reminisced our goodbye today on the drive home, your nervous laugh is so adorable.


----------



## Socialmisfits

Hello, are you there? Someone? Anyone?


----------



## Starcut83

I know you're scared of love. If only you knew the love I feel for you isn't just some temporary dopamine rush in my brain that makes you appear flawless in my mind. I already went through that ride for you. My vision of you is not clouded by my emotions, I see you, and the love I feel you in my heart isn't going anywhere.


----------



## MissAverage22

You just don't know how much I can't stop thinking about you.
It should be my current partner but every day it's you and it hurts me so much that it makes me cry.

So I've done the only other decent/kind thing I can do, and that is to consider leaving the company to spare me any further pain. This can't continue any more, and if you cannot find the courage to approach me or reach out to me then what chance do we really have?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Thank you for being you. 😘


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I know I was an *** the last time I saw you but I miss you


----------



## Polar

That I still miss Elyse?


----------



## Memories of Silence

Thank you for being you, too. 😘 You’re much more special to me than you know. 🥰


----------



## mamarika

I'm glad you have a loving bf who isn't me. I would never be able to make you happy like he does. I am not worthy of you. I am sorry for even being in the same room as you. You must be disgusted. I am not worthy. I am not worthy.


----------



## pillbugger

We first met when I decided to share my thoughts, at the age 22 - I had figured, what's the point of having all these words in my mind when I had no one to share it with? If I didn't share them with you, they'd all fade away with time. It is always bittersweet to look back at all the words stored within you - and pictures too. You practically double as an album that never fails to recount my previous years. We talked about favorite music pieces and video games, videos, laughed at the thought of using social media, dreams, and a lot more. Then something happened. A new interest managed to twist my closed off heart and tear apart my mind. I began to see the value of something I thought I was so proud of not participating in. To remain locked in here with you any longer began to feel utterly depressing. Now I am finding that because of you, I daydream, and the words that I have shared bleed everywhere. (I'm talking about my diary. Such a toxic relationship with her, always dragging me to the past. We remain friends. 😒🤫)


----------



## Starcut83

Love ya but IDGAF anymore. Hearts and peace I pieced back the pieces of me and I'm not looking back.


----------



## Starcut83

I would suffer the pain I felt in this life a million times worse for a billion years and more in hundreds of universe if it meant getting back to you


----------



## Starcut83

Until I know it's true, I'm so afraid of losing you


----------

